# 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thread



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Amazing thread title :lmao

Barca
Juve
Bayern
PSG
Melbourne CITEH


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Will be exciting to see how the transfer window goes and the players various clubs will acquire. Can see Madrid winning the La Liga seeing Barca are going to be in a rebuilding period. Ah well, unless Enrique pulls off a Guardiola and go on to win all the trophies they'll be competing for. Hutz


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

MY NEW HOME

Norwich have a tough start with the first four fixtures, playing league one champions Wolves away at Molineux, then Watford and Blackburn at home before the first EA derby of the season against the scum at Portman Road. Really looking forward to that last fixture and I'll be going to Molineux on the Sunday of the opening weekend as well, so that's two things to look forward to before the inevitable disappointments that come with supporting Norwich!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

A LEAGUE THREAD YEAH.


Go Mariners etc. Also Feyenoord. Maybe I'll care about other leagues. Probably not.


I think we should adopt a "No Andre's" policy in here as well 8*D


since we already have one


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Only if you want the thread to be worthless :brodgers


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Well it was created by Chain Gang Donnacha.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Point well made. Not sure why I didn't mention that myself :shrug

Was just thinking that Nige will actually have an opposition fan to talk about the championship with now. Maybe writing an essay after the Blackburn game won't be a waste of time :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Sky are showing Eredivisie next season on their new SKY SPORTS 5 channel, so I guess I'll get to see Baby Chelsea play some matches.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

melbourne city wont win the league. villa only plays for 10 games.

other than that, who cares about the rest.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*








?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

MLS>>>>>EPL. LOLENGLAND. Villa and Kaka are the future.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

VILLA


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Villa is going to straight up murk the A-League. 

Mama, there goes that man...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

it needs to be considered that david villa wont have andres iniesta feeding him through balls time after time at will.

he'll struggle honestly. 10 games on a shit pitch surrounded by players who lack a lot.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I hope Milan take this year to really focus on rebuilding and experimenting with new tactics. There isn't too much pressure given the only goal needs to be a top 3 finish and they won't have to play as reserved to rest certain players more with no European play. I really don't want to live through another season like last year.. that was just so hard to watch.

Though why we let Pirlo go a few years back is still making my brain hurt. Dumbest... move... ever. Didn't help by letting so much talent jump ship though. And then there is Balotelli who you just can't build a team around at all. I don't even know where to begin to right the leaky ship that is the team right now...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

They didn't let Pirlo go. They offered him a now contract. He turned it down. He wanted a fresh start. He had a couple of garbage years at Milan before he moved.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Pirlo is terrible unless you build a system around him. He can still have his limitations badly exposed (Bayern 2013 comes to mind).


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Joel said:


> They didn't let Pirlo go. They offered him a now contract. He turned it down. He wanted a fresh start. He had a couple of garbage years at Milan before he moved.


He did have a mediocre run the last few there... but as Juve showed, he still was top tier talent when the proper system was around him. The problem with Milan though has been a 7 year issue really. Since the last run in the Champions League the team has spiralled out of control with some poor decisions both in coaching and in the squad. By the time Pirlo wasn't playing in his top form at Milan, it was more of the system just threatening to collapse and barely being held together. Once he was gone and the team's focus moved to forward the wheel's just came off. Ibra was good enough to give a good showing where Balotelli is just someone that is a cog in the machine, not a focus. 

He's shown in club and country if you rely on him, you'll be burned more than the few times he makes the amazing plays that shows he has talent. And that's why I don't know where to start for Milan... no one in Italy is really standing out as a player to build around, there is no one coach that is showing their way is successful on all level's with Juve still bowing out rather easily from European competition, and there just seems to be a sense of confusion around the league. 

Things might look up thouh with the old guard slowly retiring and moving on. Maybe some of the young players and new coaches will offer a spark to bring the Serie A back to prominence.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Poverty-A :maury 7/8



Joel said:


> They didn't let Pirlo go. They offered him a now contract. He turned it down. He wanted a fresh start. He had a couple of garbage years at Milan before he moved.


They offered him a one-year contract (sic) and a ridiculous wage. Moreover, Allegri made clear that he wouldn't play deep because that spot was reserved to either Ambrosini or Van Bommel (sic) and he had to play in the middle.

So yeah, they didn't let him go. Galliani and Allegri made him an humiliating proposal while pissing on his shoes. When you do something like that, chances are that the footballer might get upset.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kabraxal said:


> I hope Milan take this year to really focus on rebuilding and experimenting with new tactics. There isn't too much pressure given the only goal needs to be a top 3 finish and they won't have to play as reserved to rest certain players more with no European play. I really don't want to live through another season like last year.. that was just so hard to watch.
> 
> Though why we let Pirlo go a few years back is still making my brain hurt. Dumbest... move... ever. Didn't help by letting so much talent jump ship though. And then there is Balotelli who you just can't build a team around at all. I don't even know where to begin to right the leaky ship that is the team right now...


Milan is not going to rebuild anything unless they get a new owner. They're not going anywhere with Berlusconi being financially and politically wiped out and Galliani as a CEO. They're gonna keep buying Bosman mediocre players (although Alex is good, even if damn slow and that might be a problem if you're playing in Milan) at ridicolous wages to keep the cash flow good.

With this strategy, you'll need a miracle to secure a CL spot with Juve, Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina being the other contenders. And the longer Milan stays without the CL inflows, the worse will be for the club.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



RM Dandy said:


> Poverty-A :maury 7/8


Credit to EGame for that one I must confess


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



RM Dandy said:


> Milan is not going to rebuild anything unless they get a new owner. They're not going anywhere with Berlusconi being financially and politically wiped out and Galliani as a CEO. They're gonna keep buying Bosman mediocre players (although Alex is good, even if damn slow and that might be a problem if you're playing in Milan) at ridicolous wages to keep the cash flow good.
> 
> With this strategy, you'll need a miracle to secure a CL spot with Juve, Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina being the other contenders. And the longer Milan stays without the CL inflows, the worse will be for the club.


Sadly I have to agree with this... I'm hoping something happens but I've prepared for a long stretch of pain.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Looks like Pirlo is retiring from the NT.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



RM Dandy said:


> Looks like Pirlo is retiring from the NT.


Knew it was coming. Bittersweet day for Italy there... one of its best players walking away from the national side. But honestly the team needs to stop relying on the old guard and start building up the younger generation to create a team that can replicate 2006. Though where those players will come from is beyond me... I think we can safely say it's not Balotelli <_<

Actually that holds true for much of Serie A... they got too comfortable with certain players and didn't really evolve all that much.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kabraxal said:


> Knew it was coming. Bittersweet day for Italy there... one of its best players walking away from the national side. But honestly the team needs to stop relying on the old guard and start building up the younger generation to create a team that can replicate 2006. Though where those players will come from is beyond me... I think we can safely say it's not Balotelli <_<
> 
> Actually that holds true for much of Serie A... they got too comfortable with certain players and didn't really evolve all that much.


I don't care about the NT at all, but this guy is the future:












Yet, he wouldn't even have received a call-up if Montolivo, Prandelli's darling, didn't break his leg :maury

So yeah you're not going anywhere at international level with that mentality.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



RM Dandy said:


> I don't care about the NT at all, but this guy is the future:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was one of the decent showings today. And it's a definite need to find a coach willing to play a different style. Biggest problem for Italy though is being broke and being less able to afford players than other clubs. That's probably going to hurt the league far more than their actual national talent.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Think that Barca will win La Liga, Bayern for the Bundy, Napoli for A, and finally Monaco for Ligue 1


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*MLS Thread*

So I'm Trying to promote the MLS as much as I can. I have recently became a Huge fan ( Mid way point of last year). As everyone can see from my Pic at the bottom I'm a New York Red Bulls Fan. I've been to one game and had an amazing time and I will be going back for the San Jose game next Saturday. 

Major League Soccer 

Standings

Eastern Conference 

1. DC United GP 17 8w 4D 5L 28PTS
2. Sporting KC GP 17 7W 5D 5L 26PTS
3. NE Revolution GP 16 7W 2D 7L 23 PTS
4. Toronto FC GP 14 6W 3D 5L 21PTS
5. NY Red Bulls GP 17 4W 8D 5L 20PTS
6. Columbus Crew GP 17 4W 8D 5L 20PTS

Western Conference

1. Sounders FC GP 17 11W 2D 4L 35PTS
2. Real Salt Lake GP 17 7W 7D 3L 28PTS
3. Colorado Rapids GP 17 7W 5D 5L 26PTS
4. FC Dallas GP 19 7W 5D 7L 26PTS
5. Whitecaps FC GP 16 6W 7D 3L 25PTS

There are other teams in the East and West but this is the Playoff picture right now just about half way thru the season. Now for the League leaders in goals scored :

1. Bradley Wright- Phillips(NYRB) 14
2/3 Erick Torres(Chivas USA)/Dom Dwyer(SKC) 12
4/5 Obafemi Martins(SEA)/Clint Dempsey(SEA) 8

Two games on TV This weekend (for me 3 cause of Red Bulls)

-San Jose vs DC United 7/11 at 11pm eastern time on NBCSN
-Seattle vs Portland 10pm eastern time on ESPN2

Seattle vs Portland is my game of the week. HUGE Rivals and should be a great game.

If anyone needs any questions answered please ask them here and hopefully I can find and get more people to watch and enjoy the MLS. I will be updating this as much as I can.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: MLS Thread*

Should probably discuss this in the thread with the other poverty leagues 

:brodgers

Also, until David fucking Villa arrives, I have no interest in MLS.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: MLS Thread*

The play has been getting better year over year thankfully. I still wish it weren't based off a playoff format for the winner, especially since the USL is there that can act as a regulation league. And really, some of the teams manage some amazing upsets against the MLS sides. 

This year I haven't watched it as much as previous years for various reasons, one mostly being the World Cup being emotionally draining. The two teams I follow the closest are LA and Chicago though not a stellar year for either from what little I have seen. Need to make a game one day, though looking more to getting up to Chicago for a friendly or a qualifier at some point.


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: MLS Thread*



Kabraxal said:


> The play has been getting better year over year thankfully. I still wish it weren't based off a playoff format for the winner, especially since the USL is there that can act as a regulation league. And really, some of the teams manage some amazing upsets against the MLS sides.
> 
> This year I haven't watched it as much as previous years for various reasons, one mostly being the World Cup being emotionally draining. The two teams I follow the closest are LA and Chicago though not a stellar year for either from what little I have seen. Need to make a game one day, though looking more to getting up to Chicago for a friendly or a qualifier at some point.



Talent Is good but show get better over the next couple of years. I really like to playoff format and it makes it different from other soccer leagues. USL isn't that bad but there has to be upsets (shit happens in all leagues). Chicago is a decent attacking team but there defence is weak. I can't believe that LA is struggling they have so many great players.

Also Tonight San Jose vs Chicago 11pm eastern 8pm western.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Maybe even talk about the MLS, Brazilian league, Eredivisie and *the Portuguese league too *:hendo2


BEBE


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

The Scottish Championship will be more exciting the SPL this season.

We start with THE Rangers away in the Challenge Cup, Livingston at Home then Hearts away


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

San Jose vs Chicago last night was REALLY GOOD. I had a few friends over and we watch the game. One wasn't even a football fan but still really enjoyed the game. Bill Hamid was MOTM no question about it. 9 amazing saves. The last one in extra time in the second half was something else.

Tonight New York Red Bulls vs Columbus Crew in a huge game for 5th place in the East.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Barca are such a poverty side.

First, they need Arsenal's cash to finalize the Suarez deal, and now they're indicted on tax fraud.

POVERTY POTATOTES IS BARCA.


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Last nights game was GREAT! A 4 to 1 win for the Red Bulls at Home. Henry with 1 goal and 3 assist and is now our all time leader in assists. BWP is the MAN. Scores again. That's 15 goals on the season. Our club record is 19 so it seems like he is going to break it. Most in a season for any team is 27 so many he could pull that off.

Now the big game today : Seattle vs Portland!!!!!! This is one of if not the biggest showdowns in the MLS Today. Really pumped


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

This Seattle/Portland match has been fun... some nice defense, solid midfield work, and great creativity to work some nice attacks. Almost a brilliant bicycle kick by Alonso if not for the defensive header.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

This is Blackburn's official shirt reveal.






:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Is this you, Nige?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I support Sydney FC in the A-League.

We've lost Alessandro Del Piero this year and are looking for our Marquee replacement but we did sign Alex Brosque as our Australian Marquee so I hope he will be beneficial to us. The club is said to be chasing an off contract World Cup player as well for our Marquee which should be good.

Excited about Shane Smeltz playing for us as well. Always have liked him and with some luck he'll be a machine for us. The A-League All Stars is also coming up and whilst it's just a glorified friendly I think our best players getting to play against Juventus is a fantastic opportunity.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Baines On Toast said:


> This is Blackburn's official shirt reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I could be any more embarrassed if it was tbh. It's like a crap college media project. They've said today it was meant to be tongue in cheek. Na, it's just cringeworthy.

I think it's a deliberate attempt of the club to take the attention off the new sponsor, who last week had a net worth of £95, have phone numbers on their amateurish as hell website that are for soft porn lines apparently.

So much good work has been done the past year, now this happens.fpalm


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Unfortunately it's been taken down :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I was tearing up when I first watched it, GOAT kit unveiling. Literally in "so bad it's good" territory.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Just heard our DOC's explanation on Radio Lancs. He said it was meant to be bad and that no one was meant to take it seriously. He was going on about how many views it's had all over the world and compared to other clubs' launches. I don't think random people across the globe will be considering buying the shirt as a result.

So annoying after all the good work done that we're back to being a laughing stock, but that's the point apparently. Great fucking job.:clap


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Don't feel too bad, Nige. 

At least he didn't introduce his pals to his bird :argh:


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

The Seattle/Portland game on Sunday was Great. Second half really picked up nicely. Clint Dempsey's goal was really good but I give it up to Portland's Keeper though (Donovan Ricketts). He was amazing and made several Huge saves. Also I heard that the game drew 65 thousand people. The place looked Packed.

Next game on TV is Tomorrow night between the New York Red Bulls and The Philadelphia union on ESPN or ESPN2. Red Bulls Game night makes me a happy man ))))))))))))


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Haven't seen Milan make much noise this summer... and after the Seedorf debacle it's a wait and see if Inzaghi can actually perform as a coach. Still, with no Europe games they really should make a push back up the table. They will have no excuse if they are midtable again.


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Bad lose for the Red Bulls tonight. Our back line isn't that good yet. Both of our starting fullback and Miazga haven't even played 10 games yet in their pro career. BWP scores again which is great but losing 3 to 1 to Philly sucks. This Saturday I'm going to the game so I'm pretty pumped. Should be a great night out and since San Jose has been shit this year hopefully we get the 3 points.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Nige™ said:


> I don't think I could be any more embarrassed if it was tbh. It's like a crap college media project. They've said today it was meant to be tongue in cheek. Na, it's just cringeworthy.
> 
> I think it's a deliberate attempt of the club to take the attention off the new sponsor, who last week had a net worth of £95, have phone numbers on their amateurish as hell website that are for soft porn lines apparently.
> 
> So much good work has been done the past year, now this happens.fpalm


Could have been worse though...


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> -Will anybody watch Ligue 1?


Yes I will.









GO OLYMPIQUE LYONNAIS ! :cheer:cheer

Sadly, PSG will win a third title in a row :floyd1

FUCK QATAR ! :cuss:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

The more I hear about Inzaghi at the helm of Milan the more hopeful I get... somebody, quick squelch that hope! Don't need to get disappointed thinking they can actually finish better than last season <_<


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

EGAME, he's all grown up enaldo 















I miss him so much


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

'Murican Julian Green is flirting with Bayern's first team.

This arouses me. 

Go Bayern! Though, Dortmund has 'Murican Junior Flores. Go Dortmund!


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Random Australian League news:

- Football United started in New Zealand pitting 2 Australian League teams (Sydney FC and Wellington Phoenix) against two English Premier League teams (Newcastle United and West Ham United) Sydney FC was demolished 4-0 by Newcastle United but surprisingly the Wellington Phoenix managed an upset against West Ham beating them 2-1. I think this is the first time that a team from the Australian League has defeated an English Premier League side in the history of the EPL teams coming out so despite it being pre season this is great for the league.


- Western Sydney signed former Netherlands International Romeo Castelen. Sydney FC is likely to sign Austrian International Marc Janko soon as our Marquee Striker for the year. Sydney have never had a tall strong Striker up front so he'll be beneficial to us if he does sign. He is replacing Alessandro Del Piero though as marquee which is a lot of pressure.


- The A-League All Stars team (A team consisting of the leagues best players) revealed their kit yesterday and it was horrific. They're set to go into a South Coast training camp next week to prepare for their big match against Juventus at the Olympic Stadium. Every man and his dog expect Juventus to win by at least 3 goals but I am hoping for an upset.


- Western Australia team Perth Glory travelled to the other side of the country for a friendly before their coach ordered them back onto the bus due to not being allowed to train on the pitch whilst a youth team game was going on. People paid money to see Perth Glory play and were disappointed the match was cancelled.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Goal.com: Court of Arbitration for Sport says Luis Suarez's four month club ban could be repealed.

If true, then this is the ultimate proof that all football governing bodies are right up Barca's arsehole.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Goal.com: Court of Arbitration for Sport says Luis Suarez's four month club ban could be repealed.
> 
> If true, then this is the ultimate proof that all football governing bodies are right up Barca's arsehole.



Really? FIFA have already laughed his appeal off, and he's now taking his case through the completely independent CAS in an attempt to get his ban reduced. If his ban does get repealed then it's because the CAS have gone AGAINST what football's governing body have said. 

Anything for the Barcelona conspiracies tho.



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> -Will anybody watch Ligue 1?


I'll be watching League 1 :draper2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Goal.com: Court of Arbitration for Sport says Luis Suarez's four month club ban could be repealed.
> 
> If true, then this is the ultimate proof that all football governing bodies are right up Barca's arsehole.


Just one more reason to detest that team. They are fast approaching being my most despised team... and that's saying something when you have Manchester United, Argentina national, Yankees, and Patriots up there. 


And I wish the start of the season would get here... really want to see how Pipo handles managing Milan. There more cautious approach in the transfer market is a little worrying, though if it's to focus on younger talent they already have and they are simply dumping older stars with larger contracts then it could be a really good year in the rebuilding of the club. Though i was secretly hoping Milan would be in talks to nab Yedlin. Though for two reasons, get him experience and bolster the image the MLS is trying to grow and also to possibly get a great young fullback that can possibly anchor that defense for years. Assuming he lives up to the play during the WC of course.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

MY GAWD BALE. WHAT A GOAL.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Doesn't do it in big games though. Flop.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I just want to say that Luis Suarez is innocent. 

His ban should be reduced to only internationals if he has to be banned at all. It's disgusting the way he's being treated by the SUITS.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Sydney FC defeat West Ham United 3-1 in New Zealand.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



SOR said:


> Sydney FC defeat West Ham United 3-1 in New Zealand.


Sydney looked absolutely TERRIBLE when we played them (and won 4-0). West Ham's goal was an OG too iirc. Pretty sure they also lost to Wellington :duck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

It'll be interesting watching WHU play this season after the board demanded he plays a more attacking style of play.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*










Ashley's clearly made lots of new friends.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Roma is building a good team and they've been playing really good, so I got my hopes that this might be our season. Plus Totti needs a proper retire winning at least one last title. :mark:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Great game by Bayern and Chivas. Its interesting seeing 2 league teams from different continents in a game. Next week is Bayern vs. MLS All Stars :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Season 2 of Guardiola Bayern Incoming.

On the transfer front, we're looking for a GK to be 2nd to Neuer and push Starke to 3rd place keeper. I'm actually hoping for someone good even though Neuer rarely gets injured. Doesn't have to be Valdes good, but at least a couple of levels above Starke.

Seeing as there is no noise really on the RB front, I'm guessing we will still opt to have Lahm at RB in the big UCL games even though Pep has stated that he is a midfield player now. Or perhaps Alaba or Bernat can cover the position b/c both are good enough to be starting games for Bayern.

I'm not worried about replacing Kroos because the team is stacked as is. We can give Javi and Rode good playing time in midfield b/c both are good in that position. Rode, especially, has impressed in pre-season. Plus, Højbjerg is a star and has been playing far better than Alaba was at his age in the second team. He was also very good in the DFB final and doesn't really show big game nerves. Lewandowski speaks for himself.

Lewandowski (Muller/Pizzaro)

Ribery/Muller (Gotze/Shaqiri) .... Bastian (Javi/Hojbjerg/Rode) .... Thiago (Gotze/Hojbjerg) .... Robben/Muller (Shaqiri/Gotze)

Lahm (Javi/Rode/Bastian)

Alaba/Bernat .... Dante/Badstuber (Alaba) .... Boateng (Javi/Badstuber) .... Rafinha (Lahm/Rode)

Neuer (2nd GK/Starke)​
4-1-4-1 is what's most likely, though formation doesn't really matter with the way our roles work anymore. Outside of Hoj, other youth players will need at least another season before they're ready to step up to BuLi level (Green, Sallahi, Gaudino etc.)

We will most certainly be better than we were last season, but how much is the main question.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Ashley's clearly made lots of new friends.












http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...totti-during-official-team-photo-9642634.html

Totti with the top Roma bantz though.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I think that Hojbjerg is going to be a top class midfielder. If he was at United he'd probably already be challenging for a first team spot. Shows you how far apart our midfield is compared to Bayern's. It'll be interesting to see how much game time he gets this season - I suspect quite a bit even though he's only 18


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Or you'd give him to Juve.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Femto said:


> Or you'd give him to Juve.


#topbantz


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Bayern are a bit thin at CB now aren't they? Badstuber has been dead for like 2 seasons and Van Buyten's been released right?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Yeah, we didn't renew DvB, but that's okay imo. Badstuber has been excellent in pre-season. Pep was cited as saying that he could be our best CB (which is odd considering he has even less pace than Dante and would be freakishly terrible in a high-line).

We were interested in a CB target before Badstuber started playing for us so I don't know if that's what changed Pep's mind or the ridiculously high price at which defenders are getting sold (Laporte release clause @ 36 mil, Roma wanting 40+ for Benatia etc.)

Alaba has been playing LCB in pre-season a lot with Bernat as LB, with freedom to roam forward while Martinez covers from CDM. Has been likened to Beckenbaur's libero role in the past. Not sure if Pep's just fecking around or if he actually sees some potential there. I haven't got to watch any games he played in that role yet so idk.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I hit up the Australian League All Stars Vs U20 Australian National team tonight. It was a 0-0 draw with the U20 team looking a lot better for the majority of the match.

Alessandro Del Piero played the final 25 minutes and had a few decent touches but nothing amazing. The biggest positive is this city got about 7000 people to the game for a Tuesday night friendly featuring two teams who don't really have a fan base in a regional city. Hopefully this results in Wollongong receiving a team license soon.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Goku said:


> Yeah, we didn't renew DvB, but that's okay imo. Badstuber has been excellent in pre-season. Pep was cited as saying that he could be our best CB (which is odd considering he has even less pace than Dante and would be freakishly terrible in a high-line).
> 
> We were interested in a CB target before Badstuber started playing for us so I don't know if that's what changed Pep's mind or the ridiculously high price at which defenders are getting sold (Laporte release clause @ 36 mil, Roma wanting 40+ for Benatia etc.)
> 
> Alaba has been playing LCB in pre-season a lot with Bernat as LB, with freedom to roam forward while Martinez covers from CDM. Has been likened to Beckenbaur's libero role in the past. Not sure if Pep's just fecking around or if he actually sees some potential there. I haven't got to watch any games he played in that role yet so idk.


I dont see Pep playing a 3-4-3[5-3-2] in big games because it will leave us really exposed in the back seeing as our CBs apart from boateng are quite slow. will probably be

Neuer
Lahm Boateng Martinez[Badstuber] Bernat
Schweinsteiger[Thiago] Alaba 
Robben Muller Ribery
Lewy


Schweinsteiger deployed as a 6 while Alaba gets to play in a more advanced role up in the midfield. Our roster allows for high flexibility though, for example Alaba can play as LM when ribery isnt available. 
I certainly think we'll be better than last season and at the very least do equally well in the CL which is the most important goal for us, imo. Benatia would have been nice though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Pep played a 3-4-3 in the DFB Pokal final (which was kind of a big game), so it'll probably depend on available personnel and the type of opposition.

Two things I absolutely want this season are:
1) Muller & Gotze to be heavily included in team selection
2) Thiago & Bastian to stay injury free

There will be definite rotation but we we need these players all in great form to perfect our system. Lewy will obviously goat so not that worried about that.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Bayern vs. MLS All-Stars Today, this is gonna be good :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Favorite Sports Team(s):
Barcelona, Real Madrid. FC Bayern München,

Mind explaining this one for me Botchamniac?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

THOSE ARE THE BEST TEAMS


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Joel said:


> Favorite Sports Team(s):
> Barcelona, Real Madrid. FC Bayern München,
> 
> Mind explaining this one for me Botchamniac?


I mostly watch Bayern Munich games and other teams from The Bundesliga Play. I'm starting to have interest on the Premier League as well. I'm still new to this.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

If you start to follow the Premier League, I would suggest following Tottenham Hotspur :robben2


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Lewandowski's scored another cracker tonight in a 2-1 defeat to MLS All-Stars. Would be surprised if he doesn't reach 30+ goals this year at least

Hopefully Klopp can pull something out of the bag again and prevent this years Bundesliga being so one sided. Doubt it, though, considering how strong Bayern are and how thin Dortmund are


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Suarez has his appeal today.

Rumors going round are that they hope they can get the ban halved.

The ban should be dropped completely IMO, why should Barcelona be punished for an accident on international duty? Disgusting.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Been watching the 1st half of Reims vs. PSG (b/c football starvation etc.) and it's actually been quite entertaining. PSG should have wrapped the match up 4-0 at 20 mins but they decided to woat and now it's 2-1 to Reims (see that David Luiz isn't actually playing yet LMAO). Reims' second goal as awesome. Referee's having a bit of a mare, but fortunately Ibra flopped the pelonty.

not bad, Ligue 1, not bad.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Tom Cairney is so class.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

That's some truly terrible goalkeeping from Placide. Deary me.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Tom Cairney is so class.


Yes he is.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Pfft, Andy Reid can do that after seven pints and full Irish. He regularly does.

Blackpool naming only 4 subs. :no:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Cairney's been doing that for a year, not his best strike. Kid's a star.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Scott Parker still an embarrassment even in the Championship.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Hibs won 2-0 with their goalkeeper scoring on his debut.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Is he homegrown? Maybe we can get him to replace Torres.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Baines On Toast said:


> Hibs won 2-0 with their goalkeeper scoring on his debut.


That was outstanding mate. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdJ8M-v9vKk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I genuinely just learned you could score from a kickout from your hands.

FUCK that would have made 5 a side so much easier.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Two goals, a clean sheet, 3 points and a superb crowd.

Overall, a great day.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

blackpool tho...


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Woeful. They will finish bottom this year.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Think leeds might be in trouble this year.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Birmingham not exactly stable at the minute either.

Quite a few calamity clubs in the Championship this year.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Well pleased for hearts.

Don't think Rangers are gunna have it easy at all this year.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*






I miss him enaldo

Give him back, please, EGame.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> Birmingham not exactly stable at the minute either.
> 
> Quite a few calamity clubs in the Championship this year.


Birmingham are fucked right now. Really see them going down this year.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

nah lee clark to save them again on the final day


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

If Leeds go down I might have a celebratory wank.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Watching Leeds embarrass themselves is one of my favourite activities.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Hoping for a Derby, Forest, Watford promotion. Leeds, Brum and I'm not bothered after them to go down. I hope.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Aberdeen were donned. Completely donned.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Vader said:


> Hoping for a Derby, *Forest*, Watford promotion. Leeds, Brum and I'm not bothered after them to go down. I hope.


Good lad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Any team not called Leeds to come up or whoever plays decent fitba.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Good lad.


Aside from the club selling players behind Pearce's back, I like most things about the club. Pearce is a ballbag though.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

The A-League All Stars went down to Juventus 3-2. Very strong performance from the A-League although Juventus didn't really get out of second gear until about the 80th minute.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

We sucked. Dortmund was pretty good.

And Sokratis is one of the best CBs in the world.

Edit: Javi looks to be out on an ACL tear. Shame.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

You all lost this game again?

Just checked the sides. Yeah, nothing to take from this game.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Do ma dance :dance


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

West Ham away in the second round of the League Cup :banderas. Cracking tie, first time we've played them since Tevezgate. Would love nothing more than to get one over the cheating bastards.

Full draw:



League Cup 2nd round draw said:


> Burton Albion v Queens Park Rangers
> Port Vale v Cardiff City
> Middlesbrough v Preston North End
> Stoke City v Portsmouth
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Joel said:


> You all lost this game again?
> 
> Just checked the sides. Yeah, nothing to take from this game.


well watching the highlights we can definitely take out of the game that alaba is most certainly not centre back material.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Or Hojbjerg a RWB.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Only saw bits of it, but Bayern looked really iffy with the formation as well. And yeah, Alaba at CB isn't the best kind of fitba.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Nice to see us bending over for Celtic again. Four set pieces :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

http://vine.co/v/M3KU16KgnvZ

brandao of shakhtar fame decides to headbutt thiago motta on his bastia debut, and then run off like a SCARED COWARD after reportedly breaking motta's nose.

better video here:

http://rmcsport.bfmtv.com/mediaplay...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

^That's even worse than what Suarez did. 

If Suarez was treated as a criminal for a "bite" how it's going to act FIFA with this that is even worse. 1 year of suspension minimum, I guess.

and what a fucking pussy fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I'm dreading the start for Milan... just didn't make much noise in the transfer market and the summer lead up was.... uuuuuuggggggh.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Alcalcer (no idea how it's spelt) just scored a ridiculously lovely chip against Milan for Valencia. Lopez was a mile off his line but it still looked great.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Yeah that was a real beauty. Honda's free kick was nice too.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*






Beautiful


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Valencia will be an interesting team to watch this year, also no European football so they can focus on the league. Of course they won't win it but should be able to return to the top 4


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Watching the French Ligue 1, rooting for PSG. Too bad that except for Ibrahimovic, they have no one to score goals. I hope he can return to action.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*










"You can dive as much as you like in this league, Luis"


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Good to see innocent Luis back where he belongs, on the football pitch.

So inspirational.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Good to see Atletico holding Madrid. I fancy them to be right there at the end again.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

0 pts out of 9 for Fulham :sparker


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Khan needs to get on the phone to Pulis


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

bored as fuck, looking thru the Bundesliga rosters.

HoL, fuck happened to Rene Adler? Wasn't he supposed to be the next great German GK in the likes of Kahn/Lehmann? I see he's playing for relegation battlers Hamburger. Whose roster doesn't look that bad this season...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Hamburg has been on a downward spiral recently, and they just sold their best player to Leverkusen. They have strengthened slightly this summer, but I would expect them to battle relegation again this season.

Adler's hype died a while ago tbh. He's quite mediocre these days, although admittedly does turn up for the bigger fixtures in the BuLi when I do watch Hamburg. Quite a few keepers I'd take in the liga above him.

---










:/

*I'd like to wish my former colleagues at Bayern München as well as Pep Guardiola and Mathias Sammer much success in the upcoming Bundesliga season!*

---

I honestly can't tell what's going on in the pitch but we're starting to gel well somehow. Started off v. poorly tho. Need Lewy to score to get him into the groove of things. And Hojbjerg to make an app pls.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*Oh lordy lord that miss :haha*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Yeah, that will be played for highlight reels everywhere.

Feel kinda bad for Rode for having been robbed of his goal. Would've been a nice introduction.

---

And Mandzu already underway. stick it to em.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I'm not 100% sure, but I think it is possible that Torres would have scored that Malanda chance.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*In fairness it did just come straight back at him and he couldn't get his feet sorted out it seemed. Torres' misses are far worse because he has time to think about it and get his feet ready.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Seabs said:


> _In fairness it did just come straight back at him and he couldn't get his feet sorted out it seemed. Torres' misses are far worse because *he has time to think* about it and get his feet ready._


That isn't good for Torres, tbh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*Exactly my point.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Remember reading some posts on here a few weeks ago writing Atletico off completely this season, at least in comparison to Real/Barca, hilariously wide of the mark. In reality, with the exception of losing Courtois, they look just as strong as last season. Siqueira is just as good as Filipe Luis, and Madzu/Griez is probably an upgrade over Villa/Costa. They held Madrid away and are now beating them at home, they haven't had Arda Turan in either game, just like they didn't in the Champions League final, which they undoubtedly would have won if he and Costa were both fit.

Delighted to see this brilliant motherfucker leaving:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Seb said:


> Remember reading some posts on here a few weeks ago writing Atletico off completely this season, hilariously wide of the mark. In reality, with the exception of losing Courtois, they look just as strong as last season. Siqueira is just as good as Filipe Luis, and Madzu/Griez is probably an upgrade over Villa/Costa. They held Madrid away and are now beating them at home, they haven't had Arda Turan in either game, just like they didn't in the Champions League final, which they undoubtedly would have won if he and Costa were both fit.


I've been saying they'll be competitive but I think the league may be too much for them. To me their hopes in the league lie with Barca/Madrid starting slow while bedding in new players/systems. I think Atletico will miss the incredible consistency of guys like Luis and Courtois. To be fair in this game Madrid probably should be winning. I think over the course of the season the big two will have too much firepower. It's absurd the options they have. I'd have fancied Madrid to run away with it had they just left the same squad. 

In the cups they'll nearly be as strong. Mandzukic was a fucking brilliant signing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*That's different to the people who said they'll have no chance and it'll be a two horse race again which is where the disagreement was iirc when I pointed out that Atletico are still well capable of being right up there and haven't weakened all that much.*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

As long as they have Simeone they'll have a chance of winning the liga

Great win for Atlético tonight anyway! They look ready for the upcoming season - hopefully they can retain their title 

Mandzukic was the standout for Atlético tonight. If he continues like this then they'll be saying "Diego who?" over in Madrid


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

lmao ronaldo










SUPERMAN PUNCH


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Probably won't even get a ban.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Knowing Madrid, they'll just sack Ancelotti for not winning things with this out of sorts, imbalanced side.




Goku said:


> lmao ronaldo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, he's better than Messi for sure.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Finally watched Bayern/Wolfsburg. 

Oh my days, Malanda.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Hannover is on steroids~!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

WTF Bellarabi, that's gotta be the fastest goal ever. Or close to it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Fastest in BuLi at least. Elber's 11 seconds was the previous record iirc.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Our defence without Benatia :maury

https://twitter.com/illatopositivo/status/503235490230046720

:bow


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Keeper just scored for Bilbao, but ruled out and no one has any idea why :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Goal in the first and last minute...outstanding


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/89/afri...r-killed-in-algerian-league-game?ICID=HP_HN_3

wtf


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Messi just looks sexual....




that is all


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*Munir will be legit. Probably take Suarez doing some stupid shit to open the door for him or Deulofeu but it's Suarez so it will probably happen at some point. Thought that was the best Messi has looked in.... a long time.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

was so close to putting money on messi first/munir any time. watched munir in pre season and he is indeed legit. another one off the assembly line. lucho apparently loves him too so he'll play a fair bit this season. hope to see more of rafinha too

messi looks like he gave a shit for the first time in a while too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

So, apparently the team that Jermaine Jones went to was decided by random (picked from a hat). Fucking MLS. :Jordan


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*










This is like Bundesliga 2 or something. Isn't it impressive?


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

It's also a year old.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

so in today's edition of how corrupt can la liga be

simeone's been banned for 8 matches for laying his hands on the 4th official. should've punched him like ronaldo and ramos did to godin and mandzukic. or even better, poked him in the eye.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kiz said:


> so in today's edition of how corrupt can la liga be
> 
> simeone's been banned for 8 matches for laying his hands on the 4th official. should've punched him like ronaldo and ramos did to godin and mandzukic. *or even better, poked him in the eye.*


What kind of vile cretin does this?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



The Manowarrior said:


> This is like Bundesliga 2 or something. Isn't it impressive?


We actually played like that two seasons ago.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

^ WOAT Zeman.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Joel said:


> ^ WOAT Zeman.


:sad:

Sportmediaset: Milan closing in on Torres :maury


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28926020

Nice little vid about Eibar.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



The Manowarrior said:


> This is like Bundesliga 2 or something. Isn't it impressive?


All that class comes from Red Bull money. It can't last.



Λ Dandy Λ;38807570 said:


> :sad:
> 
> Sportmediaset: Milan closing in on Torres :maury


Do they actually want to be relegated or something? Torres only plays well in a Spain shirt, and sometimes not even then.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

That Bayern team tho.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Roma looked really promising first half. Seemed a little gased second half, hopefully that's just a lack of match fitness/practice and Totti can secure his 2nd Scudetto


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

A 1-0 win, with the goal being an own goal, to start off our defence again.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

We lost six goals to this Celtic team :lmao


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Celtic's defence right now is Ambrose (Massive bombscare) at right back, Izaguirre (Smaller but still sizable bombscare) and two 19 year old Centre Backs who have played about 5 professional games between them. This club right now :no:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

We're going to win the league.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

This is yet another shameful performance by Celtic. Can't wait to see them getting destroyed in the Europa League.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

They're gash but they'll still end up winning the SPL


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

LolMadrid. :lmao


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

This Madrid team looks so unbalanced. Modric/Kroos midfield is very lightweight and Rodriguez doesn't offer as much as Di Maria defensively.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Madrid look beatable don't they? In agreement with AT that the midfield is a bit of a shambles/top-heavy. Excited to see what happens when we have them in October


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Madrid, please hijack Falcao's move to City. If City get Falcao, PL will turn into La Liga - at least this season - with City and Chelsea bossing shit and Liverpool/Arsenal/United fighting for the distant 3rd place.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

It amazes me that Marcelo has been able to stay at a top club for so many years, he is a 9 on offense and literally a 1 or 2 on the defensive end. I know they won the big one last year but Madrid were actually a lot more successful with less flashy, balanced outfits that included legit world class defensive players like Hierro.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507490843121700865
Yohan Kebab flavour pringles :yum:

Joe Kinnear will be demanding royalties


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I miss a few weeks of football news and come back to Torres in black and red.................................... can I just pretend this season won't exist?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Few months ago I said Munir El Haddadi was the best youth prospect in the world, when he was barely known to the world and played in the Juvenil league in Spain. 

Munir has now been called up to the Spanish national team in replacement of Diego Costa ahead of other senior Spanish strikers. 

He has leapfrogged both the Spanish U-21 team and Barca B in just a few months of being introduced to the world and now is on a meteoric rise. 

I'll take my credit where it is due.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



EGame said:


> Few months ago I said Munir El Haddadi was the best youth prospect in the world, when he was barely known to the world and played in the Juvenil league in Spain.
> 
> Munir has now been called up to the Spanish national team in replacement of Diego Costa ahead of other senior Spanish strikers.
> 
> ...



Such a cynical call up at this stage of his career. Agreed though, he seems to be class.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*It's actually a very smart call up if it means he can't switch to playing for Morocco. *


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Thierry Henry scored basically the most Henry goal possible to give New York the win over KC. He gets a little bit of stick for making big money, living a celebrity lifestyle and perhaps not backing it up completely on the field, at least in terms of goals. But when he scores a goal like that, it's clear as day he's still got class even if at 37 his body and athleticism isn't what it once was.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Great day for BuLi returnees. Ribery incredibly lethal in his cameo and I hear Kagawa had a sublime game for Dortmund.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Lol Madrid, way to fuck up a champions league winning squad


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Madrid is a joke right now and thanks to Perez for screwing our team with his stupid moves. James was an unnecessary player for this team and then selling Di Maria was stupid he was an important key tactically in our game and our only striker has 1 goal in 19 games. Fuck. Another start of season on which we are behind of Barca & Atletico. 

On a better note, I'm glad that Roma has started well this new season the team seems to be better balanced than last season although I think we needed a better strikers but after all the team is playing good and hopefully this our season to get the title.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Inter Milan beat Sassuolo 7-0 :banderas Icardi with that hat-trick.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

This Parma-Milan game is insane. Menez :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

^ Gutted I missed that. Sounds hilarious looking at the times the gols went in.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

insane game between Milan and Parma. dat Menez goal :banderas


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Two touches of the ball, two ridiculous goals.

CHICHA IS BACK


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Did anyone see that goal in the Paderborn game?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Glad for the win of Madrid today we destroyed Deportivo I've always hated that team so this pleases me. The 4-3-3 finally pays off dividens hopefully this is the beginning of a good work in the midfield with Modric, Kross & James(too bad for Isco though). Ancelotti needs to work more on that defense they always seems a bit off focus doing silly mistakes.

Good for Chicharito scoring two goals in one game this is what we really need for an striker, hopefully he ends the season with more goals than Benzema.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Pogba's assist for the Tevez goal :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

who cares about that shit

1. paderborn
2. mainz
3. hoffenheim
4. bayern
5. leverkusen

leverkusen go back top if they beat wolfsburg. paderborn the DWIGHT GAYLE of german fitba


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

What i like about the Bundesliga is that positions 4-18, anyone can finish anywhere really.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I would really like to see peoples reaction after they saw the top 3 of the Bundesliga.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

marcelo just got a pelanty for falling over. not his fault, he'd gotten up and walked off without appealing, but by christ the officiating is 10x worse than in england


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kiz said:


> marcelo just got a *pelanty* for falling over. not his fault, he'd gotten up and walked off without appealing, but by christ the officiating is 10x worse than in england


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

First start, first goal. TORRES :mark:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

HE'S BACK :torres

also Marseille are killing it in France atm, just smashed Reims 5-0 away from home. dat Bielsa effect.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Was honestly wondering when people would start hopping on the Marseille bandwagon, Bielsa being the hipsters' favourite that he is. I recall reading some quotes he made about a month or ago basically burying the board for bringing in players he didn't want and not getting him the ones he did :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

i wonder if andre still dreams of bielsa


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kiz said:


> marcelo just got a pelanty for falling over. not his fault, he'd gotten up and walked off without appealing, but by christ the officiating is 10x worse than in england


I think the ref was just trying to even things up. The first one against Madrid, Ronaldo was just about to clear the ball when the opposition player stuck his leg in. Bizarre calls they were.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

except those calls are always fouls around the ground. 

marcelo walking off and not even asking for a pen should be an indicator that he wasn't clipped.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Wow.

So apparently a Ghanaian footballer ritually murdered a rapper.

www.theguardian.com/football/2014/sep/24/asamoah-gyan-denies-murdering-rapper-human-saacrifice


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



ABK said:


> I think the ref was just trying to even things up. The first one against Madrid, Ronaldo was just about to clear the ball when the opposition player stuck his leg in. Bizarre calls they were.


I just caught that in the highlights, made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Pjanic with dat goal :banderas

It wasn't the best game so far in this season for Roma but at least we got the 3 points. Another good start of season with the team that looks solid and well balanced, Juve looks strong too so I guess this will be a battle between them and us for the title.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*






Keith Olbermann buries Derek Jeter! :dance

- Vic


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Vic Capri said:


> Keith Olbermann buries Derek Jeter! :dance
> 
> - Vic


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1073513-mlb-california-baseball.html

ut


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Fantastic to see Vidal back in action with 2 goals. The most complete midfielder in football.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

So today Totti turns 38 years old. Incredible the fact even at his age he's 1 of the best performers in Serie A. Hopefully he'll be looking at a 2nd Scudetto at the end of the season


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

That is amazing longevity. There was some ridiculous stat last season showing how good Roma were with and without Totti. 

So I've got Sky Sports for the weekend but have got to choose between the Barca and Madrid game.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Roma looks unstoppable so far in the season, even Gervinho looks good too. Next game is against Juve so we will see of what they are capable.

Destro with that amazing goal tho :banderas


Madrid won so it seems like the hard start of season is over with a third straight win in la liga, and Ronaldo gets another record.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

^ Did you not see Gervinho for them last year? He's been brilliant since his transfer there.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

^ I don't have the best memories of him when he played with Arsenal. He is very skilled but has a lack of definition even in his first season here in Rome we saw that on him. But in this start of season he's playing amazing.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Morata opening his goal account for us :hb


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*










How desperate and pathetic lol, United and their fucking banners


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Zen said:


> How desperate and pathetic lol, United and their fucking banners


I'd like to state myself and fellow united cunts have nothing to do with them fuckwits United Reel.



PlaneBantz.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Inter - Calgiari 4 -1 after first half. Referee screwing us over as usual :no:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I was going to go and watch that match. 

But I just checked the score a minute ago, and couldn't believe we're losing 4-1. And we're also down to 10 men.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Zen said:


> How desperate and pathetic lol, United and their fucking banners


:moyes3 started this damn trend of banners.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Marseille 1-0 up already. IMBULA doing the business again bama4


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*Those Roma goals last night :moyes1

There's no way Gervinho can be the same player was couldn't run without tripping himself up at Arsenal. No way at all.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*










Zeman.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Seabs said:


> *
> There's no way Gervinho can be the same player was couldn't run without tripping himself up at Arsenal.*


Great sentence.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*In Stoke we often say was instead of who because we have trouble pronouncing who. We're also very bad at whistling. *


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Villareal bottled it big time in the Madrid game. Real were entertaining on both sides of the pitch, lethal finishing and lady luck defending which somehow yielded a clean sheet.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Seabs said:


> *In Stoke we often say was instead of who because we have trouble pronouncing who. We're also very bad at whistling. *


i thought you lived in england

:goku


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Atletico doing the business, good to see...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



> Sid Lowe ‏@sidlowe 10m10 minutes ago
> Judge rejects Messi appeal. Case will go to court. Wow.





> Gary Lineker ‏@GaryLineker 4m4 minutes ago
> Blimey! Messi's appeal has failed and he will go to court to face charges of tax fraud!


:dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

lock him up & throw away the key.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

What an insane world we live in where hiding your money from a thief is considered fraud.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Regarding the current SPFL scores: it's so great to watch Motherwell get the shit getting kicked out of them by the entire Greater Glasgow area. First they lose to Hamilton and then Partick Thistle. 

They recently finished second. At this rate they'll struggle to be second-last.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Up with dortmund this season? Injuries i'm guessing.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Robben has been immense all year long. His stats might fall short of Messi and Ronaldo but I don't think his impact is that far short at all. Also boasts a better international career.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Henry Hill said:


> Robben has been immense all year long. His stats might fall short of Messi and Ronaldo but I don't think his impact is that far short at all. *Also boasts a better international career.*


Messi and Robben both were losing finalists in the World Cup. It's pretty even. Messi and Robben have another chance to win - Messi more so than Robben - with Copa 2015 and Euro 2016. Plus, Messi has DAT Golden Ball. :messi


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

messi has an olympic gold medal and a 2nd place at the world cup.

robben has a 2nd and a 3rd place at the world cup.

wow such an illustrious international career.

i presume tevez is better than messi too somehow?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Tbf Henry Hill, you bagged Messi for not scoring in the knockout stages, but you highly praise Robben who also did not score in the knockout stages. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Why are we comparing team achievements?

Messi just shat his pants big time at the last world cup with Argentina's defence carrying them to the final from the group stage onwards. When there was no pressure, Messi was immense, as soon as the pressure mounted, he bottled it and winning that award was the biggest joke maybe in the history of sports awards. Mascherano was clearly Argentina's best player at the tournament.

Robben meanwhile has been a genuine star performer at two world cups. He has comfortably a superior international career to Messi.

Messi fans so desperate to protect his legacy. He lost the Ballon D'Or, he lost the world cup, now he's losing his wholesome image.



> Tbf Henry Hill, you bagged Messi for not scoring in the knockout stages, but you highly praise Robben who also did not score in the knockout stages. Thoughts on this?


That's a fair point but it's not just about goals. Messi looked dead in the water in the QF, SF and Final. Robben brought his team to life.



> i presume tevez is better than messi too somehow?


I forgive you somewhat for defending bottlers because to be fair you do have to support an entire team of them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

:lmao you're an utter embarrassment

messi and mascherano dragged argentina to a final. that's all there is to it. robben is nowhere near messi.

juve fanboy talking about bottlers :lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Just blatant Messi hatred that, Henry.

Argentina never had the squad to make it to the Final. In the KO stages, the best way for Argentina to make it through was to play defensively and hope for the counter attacking goal. With di Maria and Aguero BOTH out, and Higuain is the worst form of his career, Argentina had no chance. If it weren't for Messi, Argentina wouldn't have gotten past the KO stages.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kiz said:


> :lmao you're an utter embarrassment
> 
> messi and mascherano dragged argentina to a final. that's all there is to it. robben is nowhere near messi.
> *
> juve fanboy talking about bottlers* :lmao


shut up


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

This ref has lost control. Madness he gave Juve a penalty for that


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*










juvebottleus.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Totti scoring again, pena but still Goats gotta goat.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

This ref is just a wanker. Needs shot next time he's in rome


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Late but... 

lol celtic


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Fucking hell at the Juve/Roma game. Absolute entertainment, particularly in the first half. On a sidenote Ashley Cole benched already :brodgers

Totti is an absolute GOAT.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

That match between Juve and AS Roma was a bloody mess :

Totti's 15 minutes rant after the match was even greater and the sad part is that he's so right. Refs are soooo corrupted.

Totti, you GOAT, I hope la Roma wins the damn championship even if the refs are gonna make sure Juve wins it.

PS : CR7, you magnificient bastard, when the hell do you intend to stop scoring so much ?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Great entertainment, but typical fuckery you get in Italian football from both players & officials.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Would love to know how many league titles Totti would have without corruption and bribery. Should of won it in 01-02 for sure so there's 1 right there. Unfortunately Totti isn't just fighting the 11 in front of him but the whole of Italy and their corrupt ways


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

That pass from Gervinho to step up Roma's 2nd goal was superb :moyes1


Was actually disappointed in the 2nd half, although still entertaining, the first half just had absolutely everything a neutral could want, bad ref decisions, penalties, a good goal, and bookings to boot.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Hamada said:


> That pass from Gervinho to step up Roma's 2nd goal was superb :moyes1
> 
> 
> Was actually disappointed in the 2nd half, although still entertaining, the first half just had absolutely everything a neutral could want, *bad ref decisions*, penalties, a good goal, and bookings to boot.


Are they bad decisions when they're suppose to happen? :fergie


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Liam Miller said:


> Are they bad decisions when they're suppose to happen? :fergie


What are you inferring? :brodgers


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

nothing surprising, it's what juventus has been doing for years, decades now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Ronaldo will have 20 goals well before November.

Insanity.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

16 days until Ronaldo comes to Anfield

Somebody plz save us

plz


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Ronaldo will have a poor game at anfield.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Ronaldo will get ebola the night before the game and infect the rest of the team knowing Liverpool.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Liam Miller said:


> Ronaldo will have a poor game at anfield.


Only the two goals then?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Real vs Liverpool at anfield, but who is penalty?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kiz said:


> :lmao you're an utter embarrassment
> 
> messi and mascherano dragged argentina to a final. that's all there is to it. robben is nowhere near messi.
> 
> juve fanboy talking about bottlers :lmao


At least our bottlers were inexpensive. 

Robben is a rung below Messi and Ronaldo at club level (mostly owing to unfortunate injuries) but clearly has had a stronger international career. 

I would still say Messi / Ronaldo / Iniesta are the best of this generation taking everything into consideration but I don't think guys like Robben and Lahm are that far behind. Problem is people overrate stats and underrate impact. Same reason why Keane is never talked about as a historically great central midfielder and only gets his due credit from Utd fans. 

If you think Messi was genuinely a star performer at world cup 14 when he was absolutely mediocre in the games that counted then there is no point arguing with you. You're living in fantasy land. Good luck struggling to get out of another group stage with one of the most expensive squads in Europe.

By the way, carrying a team to a final is when you actually carry a team to a final. See Baggio in 94 and Maradona in 86, saving their goals for the games that actually mattered. Can you imagine 98 Davor Suker with that solid Argentina defence or 86 Lineker or any incarnation of Batistuta. Something tells me they wouldn't be drawing blanks game in, game out. Said this before and it's as true as it gets, Messi wins whether he plays like a genius (often), plays well or doesn't actually play well at all. He gets all credit for wins and takes no blame for any losses.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

so gotten to


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*









Messi: Damn, this is even more embarrassing than my 2012 Ballon D'Or.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Di Matteo replaces Keller as Schalke boss. Not sure how willful RDM will be with the incredible academy that Schalke has, but he has to be an upgrade over Keller, rit?

It's also probably one of the best managing jobs you can get in Europe.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Damn. It's a massive shame that the Stamford Bridge match happened already. He would have got an incredible reception.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

bit of a premature sacking isn't it? they got a draw with Chelsea, just beat Dortmund too. Don't think Keller did too much wrong


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I wouldn't say 'premature' is the right word, though perhaps now is not the ideal time b/c yes, he's been getting solid results.

But Keller is basically the German Pardew and wasn't taking Schalke anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

tbf with Bayern signing all the best players from rival teams, nobody is taking Schalke/Wolfsburg/Leverkusen etc anywhere these days sadly


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

But all of Bayern's signings are from Dortmund.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Another ligament tear for Thiago.

EGAME'S CURSE


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Dortmund tho, WOATS.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Philipp Lahm tho, GOAT.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Titanic tho, BOAT.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

ship


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Doesn't rhyme tho


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Green Light said:


> Doesn't rhyme tho


It is a BOAT that once FLOATED but then WOATED and an iceberg GLOATED.


----------



## Raindust (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

5-0 Madrid
3-0 Barcelona

One week away from Clasico


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Imagine if Messi breaks the gols record and Suarez comes off the bench and gols next weekend too

IN THE BERNABEU 

Personally, it would make me sick if I was a Madrid fan, which is why I believe they should rest all their stars during the week to make certain it doesn't happen....


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Can't wait for The Classico. Ronaldo and Messi are the best ever. People get blinded by nostalgia, in 20-30 years, people will talk about them the way they talk about Pele now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WaBzT73dJs&list=UUQH-6ugaAYlSnjS-Gph5wQA


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Pogba scoring another lovely goal :dance3


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> IN THE BERNABEU
> 
> Personally, it would make me sick if I was a Madrid fan, which is why I believe they should rest all their stars during the week to make certain it doesn't happen....


But what if that happens and we still won at Anfield anyway. 8*D

Ronaldo it's in his best shape with Madrid, he looks more mature and thinks more on the team rather than on him which is something that benefits Madrid. He scored twice today so he broke up another record.

Roma won and the amazing Totti scored again and Juve draw so it means we still have high chances to compete for the title.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

messi breaking the record at the clasico will be absolutely hilarious if it comes off.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

So Roma should be 5 points ahead of Juventus but thanks to refereeing they're 1 point behind :/ no 1 deserves another title more than totti


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

have a cry m8


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Eight wins on the bounce for Marseille and they're seven points clear of PSG in second. All aboard dat Bielsa hype train :lenny5

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/row-zed/oops-marseille-manager-burns-backside-4464434

:duck


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



kingfunkel said:


> So Roma should be 5 points ahead of Juventus but thanks to refereeing they're 1 point behind :/ no 1 deserves another title more than totti


Give it a rest dude. Totti should be grateful that Batigol helped him to a title period.



> Can't wait for The Classico. Ronaldo and Messi are the best ever. People get blinded by nostalgia, in 20-30 years, people will talk about them the way they talk about Pele now.


Do you really think people would be talking about Pele so much if it wasn't for his world cup resume? Ronaldo and Messi are incredible but what they are doing goal-wise is not unprecedented, the likes of Eusebio and Muller were just as good at finding the net. Muller has a similar international ratio to Ronaldo's club ratio with Madrid. People forget their history much more frequently than they become blind with nostalgia. Neither are top ten all time imo unless they make more of an international mark and by that I don't mean becoming their leading nations all time scorer on the back of 150 caps.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

it's incredible what Bielsa is doing there, they've not got a deep squad either really, and he's already criticised OM for not signing the kind of players he wanted (apparently he didn't want Doria amongst others)

PSG woating with their own smallish squad is helping them too


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

bielsa is a footballing genius. this is not surprising in the slightest.

shame he can only hold it together for a season, 2 at a stretch before everyone wants him dead.

blanc is getting shown up for the limited manager he is. even with psg's injuries they shouldn't be lagging behind om.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Henry Hill said:


> Give it a rest dude. Totti should be grateful that Batigol helped him to a title period.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think people would be talking about Pele so much if it wasn't for his world cup resume? Ronaldo and Messi are incredible but what they are doing goal-wise is not unprecedented, the likes of Eusebio and Muller were just as good at finding the net. Muller has a similar international ratio to Ronaldo's club ratio with Madrid. People forget their history much more frequently than they become blind with nostalgia. *Neither are top ten all time imo* unless they make more of an international mark and by that I don't mean becoming their leading nations all time scorer on the back of 150 caps.


wow


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

International football is less relevant these days. Club football is such a higher standard and has become far more popular. It's a different era and it not comparable to what past greats were judged on. Messi and Ronaldo are comfortably top 10 for me.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Yeah I've no idea why anyone would put international football over club football anymore, there's a lot more quality at club level. I'd struggle naming 10-15 players better than Messi or Ronaldo. None of this international career bollocks. Let's not have a 'stats aren't important' argument against them two either given that no-one here saw prime Maradona live, or anyone prior to him. Try having your own opinions on players you've actually seen.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Vader said:


> Yeah I've no idea why anyone would put international football over club football anymore


because germany are world champions










SO MANY GOATS (and Grosskreutz).


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I reckon the Germans would be the only international team that'd beat the top clubs, even then that's not a certainty.

Ozil should also be in brackets.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Is Henry Hill some sort of forever living being jumping from century to century, decade to decade watching fitba.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

:messi and :suarez1 going to tear shit at the Bernabeu.

And Henry, did you just forget MESSI (and Masch) carrying that shit hole of an Argentina side (without di Maria) to the World Cup Final? GOATS gonna GOAT. :messi


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Liam Miller said:


> Is Henry Hill some sort of forever living being jumping from century to century, decade to decade watching fitba.


Maybe he's the guy out of Quantum Leap and he's just struggling to get to the present day.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Razor King said:


> :messi and :suarez1 going to tear shit at the Bernabeu.
> 
> And Henry, did you just forget MESSI (and Masch) carrying that shit hole of an Argentina side (without di Maria) to the World Cup Final? GOATS gonna GOAT. :messi


tbf, Demichellis also carried Argentina to the WC final.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Razor King said:


> :messi and :suarez1 going to tear shit at the Bernabeu.
> 
> And Henry, did you just forget MESSI (and Masch) carrying that shit hole of an Argentina side (without di Maria) to the World Cup Final? GOATS gonna GOAT. :messi


Do you see nothing wrong with the equation of a top five all time natural finisher having such a lousy world cup knockout goalscoring record? Messi simply misses chances on the highest stage in an Argentina shirt that he would not miss in a Barcelona shirt. This is clear as day. He has the talent but not the big game bottle of the great goalscorers that have come before him. 

Don't blame it on being on a bad team because a truly historical goalscorer will be able to score in pretty much any circumstance. Messi had his chances to score in the world cup knockouts, chances I expected him to bury but to me it was fairly obvious he bottled it. And that comes into consideration when I consider whether or not he can be considered a top ten all time player. He has not had a sufficient international impact (to this point) to be considered in that discussion. If that's absurd to you then so be it but I have no agenda here. During the group stages, I really thought Messi was going to have one of those tournaments but he got worse as the tournament went on.

BTW, when all is said and done, I think Messi and Ronaldo will be 1 and 2 (order to be determined) as the greatest club players of all time, what they've done for their clubs is monumental. However for their ability to play at the highest level for their country I'll still take Zidane and Brazilian Ronaldo at this point in time.



> Is Henry Hill some sort of forever living being jumping from century to century, decade to decade watching fitba.


Two websites you might really get a kick out of are Wikipedia and You Tube. Did I need to be there to see that Maradona / Platini were magicians on the football pitch who saved their best play for the biggest moments? Did I need to be there to see Muller scoring 68 goals in 62 games in a Germany shirt? 
Class is obvious. And stats on the very biggest stage do speak for themselves.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Henry Hill said:


> Do you see nothing wrong with the equation of a top five all time natural finisher having such a lousy world cup knockout goalscoring record? Messi simply misses chances on the highest stage in an Argentina shirt that he would not miss in a Barcelona shirt. This is clear as day. He has the talent but not the big game bottle of the great goalscorers that have come before him.
> 
> Don't blame it on being on a bad team because a truly historical goalscorer will be able to score in pretty much any circumstance. Messi had his chances to score in the world cup knockouts, chances I expected him to bury but to me it was fairly obvious he bottled it. And that comes into consideration when I consider whether or not he can be considered a top ten all time player. He has not had a sufficient international impact (to this point) to be considered in that discussion. If that's absurd to you then so be it but I have no agenda here. During the group stages, I really thought Messi was going to have one of those tournaments but he got worse as the tournament went on.
> 
> BTW, when all is said and done, I think Messi and Ronaldo will be 1 and 2 (order to be determined) as the greatest club players of all time, what they've done for their clubs is monumental. However for their ability to play at the highest level for their country I'll still take Zidane and Brazilian Ronaldo at this point in time.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I think there's more importance in doing it week in week out than every few years. (Not saying Zidane & Ronaldo were shit club players either)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I have the opposite mindset but I can respect that point. It takes more talent and all round skill to do it week in, week out but bottle really comes into play in knockout football and I value that a little higher given the more precious nature of international tournaments.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I get your point to an extent but I think too much focus is put on internationals. For example Suker or even Klose for a more recent example aren't ever going to be seen in Messi/Ronaldo's league. That's down to the club careers not being at the same ridiculous levels as Messi/Ronaldo.

There aren't many who have accomplished both. Especially in the past 20 odd years, which is about as far back as I'd be able to judge.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Vader said:


> I get your point to an extent but I think too much focus is put on internationals. *For example Suker or even Klose for a more recent example aren't ever going to be seen in Messi/Ronaldo's league.* That's down to the club careers not being at the same ridiculous levels as Messi/Ronaldo.
> 
> There aren't many who have accomplished both. Especially in the past 20 odd years, which is about as far back as I'd be able to judge.


No, of course not. And that's fair enough. Suker would be lucky to get top 100 consideration though he was absolute class at international level. However Zidane to me represents a better marriage of international and club pedigree at this point than Messi or Ronaldo. I don't know if he was as skilled or as talented (he might well not have been) and he certainly wasn't as consistent but when it comes to bottle and killer instinct he is streets ahead of them both.

So if we're just talking about players we've seen then this to me:

1.) Zidane 2.) Ronaldo 3.) Messi / Action Man 5.) Iniesta 

seems about right for now.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I'd find it hard to argue against that chosen 5. Not in that order though; Messi, C.Ronaldo, Iniesta, Zidane, Ronaldo. I think Brazilian Ronaldo is let down by the fact his absolute peak wasn't that long.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I also still think Robben and Lahm have a shot at making that five. Maybe Muller too though he's still young. Robben having an injury prone career has sort of derailed his legacy slightly but if he can be his club's best player (offensive at least) in more CL winning campaigns having already made star performances at international tournaments (for a comparatively weak Dutch generation) then he definitely could end up there. His impact when healthy is enormous.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I honestly don't think he's anywhere near it. Bergkamp is likely favoured higher, as are Van Basten & Gullit - who're just on the timeline threshold.

Lahm would have a case but for defenders rarely being noticed ahead of attackers. He'd be behind Maldini either way.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

He's in the same class as those three imo and those three were exceptional players. I'd have Van Basten slightly higher than the rest because he managed to dominate an international tournament as opposed to just being a star performer at one. His goal in the Euro 88 final is top 5 all time imo.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Only in the past 2-3 years has he truly stepped it up. Van Basten is a mile ahead, Bergkamp was a genius - likely one of the Premierships top 3 players, and Gullit was remarkably successful. Talent wise he's on par with Gullit, if not better, but he's behind the other two.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

it frustrates me seeing defenders allow Robben to cut on his inside. show him on his right foot ffs fpalm


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Vader said:


> *Only in the past 2-3 years has he truly stepped it up.* Van Basten is a mile ahead, Bergkamp was a genius - likely one of the Premierships top 3 players, and Gullit was remarkably successful. Talent wise he's on par with Gullit, if not better, but he's behind the other two.


I agree and disagree. Only in the last 2-3 years has he been a consistent week in, week out world class monster. That much is fair. 

However he's come huge for Holland and Bayern in moments before that. In the 09/10 CL campaign he was one of the players of the tournament. And whilst he wasted chances in the World Cup final, without him and Sneijder playing at the level they did, Holland wouldn't have sniffed that final in the first place. Between them they've taken a weak Dutch side to 2nd and 3rd place at consecutive world cups. 

Also, he's won league titles every where he has gone and made every club he was at better.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

That top part was what I was aiming at really.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Renegade™ said:


> it frustrates me seeing defenders allow Robben to cut on his inside. show him on his right foot ffs fpalm


they try to. They can't.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Best attacking players in the world judged on this season:

1) Messi - amazing goal scoring and assist stats.
2) Neymar - scores everytime he shoots. Top scorer for Barca. 
3) Sandro Ramirez- The YOUNG GOAT 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Everyone else.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



EGame said:


> Everyone else.


that's the germans


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

harsh on das wunderkind munir


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Clasico predictions, gents?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Hopefully a few gols, a couple of red cards and some fantastic snide by both sides is all I ask for.

2-2.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

2-1 Madrid maybe.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

3-1 Madrid. I'm expecting Barca to go full potato. Great defensive record this season but Ronaldo is gonna run riot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Ramos to get sent off and give away a penalty again.

Barca win 3-1. Suarez brace.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

It's an irrelevant game. 

Even if we lost 10-0 we will still be ahead of Madrid in the table. They are peaking right now so it wont be a surprise if they beat us. History show that every time a team is this good early on in the season after winning the CL they get disappointed results in the end. 

On the other hand once we get Suarez integrated into the team we will go NUCLEAR. 

That being said my prediction is 6-0 Barca. 

Messi x1
Neymar x1
Suarez x1
Sandro Ramirez x3


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

3-2 to Real tbh

oh look EGame is back and making up for lost time it seems :hayden3


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

So excited that I get to watch the game tomorrow. This will be my first Classico since the game of Ronaldo's iconic celebration and I won't have to rely on stats like for the classicos I haven't seen.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Suspect Madrid will play Khedira and drop either Isco or James. Probably Isco.

Bale's a huge loss.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Irish Jet said:


> Suspect Madrid will play Khedira and drop either Isco or James. Probably Isco.
> 
> Bale's a huge loss.


TBH, i still don't see the big deal about Bale. He is the typical Youtube player. Most of the time he plays poor for 89 minutes, then scores a decent goal to make everyone forget about how poor he's played all game

There's plenty of better wide men out there


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

:lmao no there isnt

bale is easily top 10 in the world.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Bale is overrated slightly because of his aesthetically pleasing game but he is still a majestic talent. Top 20 player in the world easily and a perfect compliment to Ronaldo.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Real gonna lose, coz no Di Maria :aka


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kiz said:


> :lmao no there isnt
> 
> bale is easily top 10 in the world.


Not in my opinion. 

I'd take Di Maria, Robben and Reus over him, and that's not even including Ronaldo and having to think about it. 

Good player, but not world class


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Dunno apart from Robben and Ronaldo i might take bale over the other two but, i don't see a problem with putting reus or di maria ahead of him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Liam Miller said:


> Dunno apart from Robben and Ronaldo i might take bale over the other two but, i don't see a problem with putting reus or di maria ahead of him.


Di Maria was Madrid's best player in the big games last season. He did the hard work for Bale's big moment in the Champions League final too (A game which sums up what i say about Bale. Was dogshit the whole game but scored, and everyone forget about it). H

Reus i believe is technically a better player than Bale, even though he's not as flashy. He generally doesn't play as bad as Bale often does, and achieved what Bale failed to. He dragged Gladbach to the top 4 in the Bundesliga whilst Bale failed to do that with Spurs.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

nazzac would probably put Aubameyang ahead of him too 8*D


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Renegade™ said:


> nazzac would probably put Aubameyang ahead of him too 8*D


Of course


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



nazzac said:


> Not in my opinion.
> 
> I'd take Di Maria, Robben and Reus over him, and that's not even including Ronaldo and having to think about it.
> 
> Good player, but not world class


you said plenty of players.

that's 4.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Pogba has signed on until 2019 :hb :dance3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kiz said:


> you said plenty of players.
> 
> that's 4.


It's enough for me to say that he isn't world class like he's made out.

And i don't see you disagreeing


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Bale is without a doubt world class. A proven match winner and has looked brilliant for Madrid. I genuinely have no idea how you judge the quality of a player if you throw out nonsense like 'typical YouTube player' and there's 'plenty better wide men'. That's absolute bollocks. I'd not argue against those 4 you named, but that isn't plenty and (Ronaldo aside) there's an argument Bale's better.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I think there is plenty of doubt.

World class is a term thrown around too often imo. I'd put Bale in the tier below world class personally.

But it's all subjective at the end of the day


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



nazzac said:


> It's enough for me to say that he isn't world class like he's made out.
> 
> And i don't see you disagreeing


so because there are 4 players in the entire world of football better than him in his position he's not world class?

you don't see me disagreeing? you should probably read then.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



nazzac said:


> Not in my opinion.
> 
> I'd take Di Maria, Robben and Reus over him, and that's not even including Ronaldo and having to think about it.
> 
> Good player, but not world class


LMAO @ not mentioning Neymar. Renders your post completely useless. 

He's been better than Robben, Di Maria and Reus combined this year.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Quite how Ben Marshall's not being mentioned in this bracket is beyond me. He's won four points in the past week from his individual brilliance alone. #RespectForBen


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

To me, he isn't. I'd say top 3 in their position= world class. As i believe there are 4 people better in his position, what number does that make taking all positions into account? All depends on how you define world class though

And i didn't see you disagreeing with the players i mentioned. That is what i meant


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I was hoping EGame would come back as normal EGame that used to be normal. Meh, if Madrid win he'll be gone for another few months anyways.

Bale is absolutely world class. Monster of a player who would probably be just as productive at any team in the world. Can consistently win games by himself. Have you watched Spurs since he left?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Irish Jet said:


> I was hoping EGame would come back as normal EGame that used to be normal. Meh, if Madrid win he'll be gone for another few months anyways.
> 
> Bale is absolutely world class. Monster of a player who would probably be just as productive at any team in the world. Can consistently win games by himself. Have you watched Spurs since he left?


That Egame died long ago, the voice in his head took control.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Das it mane.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Marseille is killing it in Ligue 1. Seriously Thauvin is the future of the french team. Monacunts. I have an old mate (Jordan Amavi) who is playing for Nice and can't lie they are pretty good. Fukk Cavani. Can't wait for Thiago Silva to come back so we can have the full "mercenary PSG". Fukk thee rest of our league


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Nazzac, the top 3 = only world class players in that position is terrible. Does that mean there can only be three world class centre midfielders in the world currently? I'm totally fine with you judging certain players to be better, that's an opinion of yours that I've not got much of a problem with. The top 3 stuff is garbage though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



nazzac said:


> To me, he isn't. *I'd say top 3 in their position= world class.* As i believe there are 4 people better in his position, what number does that make taking all positions into account? All depends on how you define world class though
> 
> And i didn't see you disagreeing with the players i mentioned. That is what i meant


*That's a pretty lousy criteria. There's at least a handful of players in that role behind the striker who are genuinely world class but your criteria apparently doesn't allow for more than 3 players in the same position to be world class which is silly. If there's 5 world class players all playing the same position then saying you have to call 2 of them non world class is pretty amusing. How you define world class is well and truly up for debate but having a limitation on it like that is odd. There should never be a limit on how many people can be world class. If you're good enough to be at that level then you're good enough regardless. Fwiw, I'd call world class anyone who consistently can be a difference maker in games. Someone who can be the only player playing above average on a team and still find a way to win.

Had this conversation sorta last week but the players that I'd call world class in 2014 would be:

Messi
Ronaldo
Neymar
Bale
Aguero
Robben
Modric
Busquets
Iniesta
Kompany
Courtious
Suarez
Di Maria
Welbeck

Might be forgetting someone but I don't think I am. Top 6 shouldn't be up for debate. All are regular game winners by themselves. Bale maybe less so at Real but that is also to do with Ronaldo being on the same team and often not needing the assistance in winning games. Busquets shouldn't have to be explained imo. Mascherano could probably be in there too actually if he played for another team in that holding role. Modric is so consistently great that I think he deserves on that list. Iniesta is a maybe right now as his form has dipped a little but I'd give him the benefit of the doubt for now. Kompany is the only defender I'd consider. Dropped standard of defending doesn't mean the standard for a world class defender should also drop. Kompany's as consistently great of a defender as there is and can often be the difference between a win and dropping points even though it's harder to prove with misguided stats. Similar argument for Courtious. Extremely few weaknesses in his game. Amazing with anything in the air from crosses and exceptional at one on one's. I know people will say if Courtious is world class then so is Neuer but I'm just not calling anyone who is so easily prone to making needless and costly errors world class. No goalkeeper who goes on a run from the edge of his area approaching the halfway line and gets booked for losing possession is world class. Just realised that I forgot Suarez initially. Assuming he carries his Liverpool form over to Barca then yes. Di Maria should be in there too imo. Old Falcao was absolutely world class but post surgery Falcao could be very different and is to be determined if he's still at a world class level. I'd suggest not most likely. Lahm probably would be if he wasn't playing as just a decent CM now. James isn't there yet. Valdes is an interesting one. Maybe. Yaya isn't consistent enough for me. If Fabregas gets back to his best then he can be added (looks likely). Hazard isn't there, not yet anyway. Definitely no Juve or PSG players imo. Oh and of course Welbeck. Duh.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Hazard will be there very soon, might be by the end of the season if he keeps his recent performance rate up. Suarez I don't really know. If he scores against better opposition with Barca I will think so, a lot of his Liverpool goals are against shit like Norwich (Andre rolling over in his grave.)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I'd put Neuer, Hazard - although he's definitely on the peripheries (that the right word?), Fabregas and Kroos on there. Toure would be if he hadn't WOATed this season. There's a few definitely on the edges of being world class. Of them 4 I named, Kroos is likely the only one i'd confidently argue for.

Perhaps Vidal or Tevez actually, thinking about Juve.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

i'd put silva and hazard on there.

plus if we're including sweethearts like woolbock then for me carlos bacca is a worldly.

oh and pepe. don't care about his antics, he's a world class cb for mine and always has been.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

By the end of the season everyone will have :costa on their list, mark my post.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Completely forgot Silva. He's definitely world class.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*Definitely don't think Silva is at that level. Too many ok performances for me. Plus how many times in the last year or two has he been solely (or close to) responsible for a City win? If Yaya doesn't get in then Silva definitely doesn't imo. 

Hazard has too many indifferent games although granted he's performing at the high level he can more often now. No way on Kroos for me. He's just not at that high of a level. If we're calling Kroos world class then I think you end up with at least 20 world class players. Tevez's peak isn't high enough imo. Vidal perhaps although I think playing in Italy hurts his cause and Juve aren't facing the big teams in Europe or doing well enough against them when they do. Pepe I'd say is close. He's arguably one of the best CB's there is but I wouldn't call him world class if for nothing else that he can be a detriment to his own team too often. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

silva has created more chances than anyone else in europe in something like the last 4 years or something like that. he never quite gets the attention because he's usually the pass before the assist or whatever, but he has played many a crucial match in the last few years.

plus being a playmaker out wide can be quite the anonymous task. he's not the type of guy who runs up and down the wing all day, cuts inside then scores. he plays the deft flicks and passes around the box that create space. if iniesta is still world class, then silva certainly is.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*I'd put him in the tier just below personally and definitely behind Iniesta.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Just my opinion, but i put a limit of 3 (willing to adjust it depending) because attackers are in general held in higher regard than other positions.

Would you really say that the 5th best winger has more of a right to be called world class than the 2nd best goalkeeper? I wouldn't say so myself.

Depends what makes a world class player in your opinion. I just think there are too many player better or on a par with Bale in his position to be truly considered world class, but fair enough if you consider him world class. Your are no more wrong or right than i am, as it's all opinion.

I just don't get the big deal around him, even if i did consider him world class. I don't believe Real Madrid will miss him that much


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

you'd lose count how many times over the years silva has put the ball on a platter for the likes of dzeko, mario, kun and co and how many times they wasted it

2012-13 i think he was so far above everyone else with chances created it was ridiculous, but something like 60% of them weren't finished. 

he's an absolute magician and im very surprised by anyone who does not have him in the world class tier.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



nazzac said:


> Would you really say that the 5th best winger has more of a right to be called world class than the 2nd best goalkeeper? I wouldn't say so myself.


*If he's of a higher standard than the 2nd best keeper than of course. What about the relative depth in quality for each position. Limiting it by position is so silly. If you're one of the best players in the world then you're world class regardless of your position or who else plays in your position.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Seabs said:


> *If he's of a higher standard than the 2nd best keeper than of course. What about the relative depth in quality for each position. Limiting it by position is so silly. If you're one of the best players in the world then you're world class regardless of your position or who else plays in your position.*


I understand that. It might be harsh with Messi and Ronaldo's positions, but in the case of Bale, i just believe that there are too many players on his level or better in his position. If i call him world class, then i have to call a lot of wingers world class.

BTW, onto a different player who you left off your list. I agree with you in regards to Courtois being the better keeper, but it's hard to argue against Neuer being world class.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Bale is better than Reus.

Hazard is not world class. And he would admit that himself.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

this conversation is the drizzling shits.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Joel said:


> Bale is better than Reus.
> 
> Hazard is not world class. *And he would admit that himself.*


i would think there is a very small percentile who would say they're world class. and most of the time they aren't.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Fair point.

Hazard has world class ability/talent, but the world class production is not there yet.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Hazard will get there for sure


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

You'd think and hope so, but I'm not sure he has that killer instinct. He says he wants to get there, but I think he is more happy to just entertain the fans. At this moment anyway.

Fabregas is on his way back to getting in that world class bracket though. Now that he isn't laughably being put in every position but his own, he is back to controlling games.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Fabregas will turn to shit come January. 

You heard it here first.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

What if I were to say I heard it elsewhere first?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

kiiiiyyyyyyaaaaaa


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



nazzac said:


> I understand that. It might be harsh with Messi and Ronaldo's positions, but in the case of Bale, i just believe that there are too many players on his level or better in his position. If i call him world class, then i have to call a lot of wingers world class.


I disagree here because some positions are simply more stacked than others. So being the 3rd best full back might not make you world class but being the 6th best winger might. I have Bale as the 4th best winger being Ronaldo, Robben and Ribery but for the latter a lot depends on how he comes back from the injury.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Henry Hill said:


> I disagree here because some positions are simply more stacked than others. So being the 3rd best full back might not make you world class but being the 6th best winger might. I have Bale as the 4th best winger being Ronaldo, Robben and Ribery but for the latter a lot depends on how he comes back from the injury.


I've never seen the hype around Ribery. Admittedly I haven't exactly watched him frequently but the matches I have seen him play which is mostly CL games he hasn't been too spectacular. Even during his ballon d'or challenge he wasn't even better than Robben judging by CL games I seen.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



kingfunkel said:


> I've never seen the hype around Ribery. Admittedly I haven't exactly watched him frequently but the matches I have seen him play which is mostly CL games he hasn't been too spectacular. Even during his ballon d'or challenge he wasn't even better than Robben judging by CL games I seen.


One of the highest IQ players I have ever watched. Ribery, when healthy, is easily top 10 for me. He is one of those players who can be having a bad game and then just make something out of nothing, his assist to Robben in the CL final being the perfect example.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Seabs said:


> *
> 
> Had this conversation sorta last week but the players that I'd call world class in 2014 would be:
> 
> ...


You can't have Danny Welbeck on a World Class list and no Germans. Ibrahimovic is definitely world class as well, and you left out Koke and Alexis Sanchez as well who were both superb last season, both absolutely miles above Bale in Spain (Not denying Bale's ability though he's clearly world class). Don't think he'll be much of a loss for Madrid tomorrow though, he didn't do much in the Clasico's last season apart from that goal where he rounded an injured Marc Bartra. Di Maria not being there is a much, much bigger deal, based on his performances last season and especially El Clasico's.



Joel said:


> Fabregas is on his way back to getting in that world class bracket though. Now that he isn't laughably being put in every position but his own, he is back to controlling games.


Fabregas was tried everywhere for Barca and wasn't consistently able to perform in any of them. Tata even dropped Iniesta at the start of last season to try and fit him in. Ironically his best performances probably came when he was playing False 9 (When Messi was injured) or alongside Xavi, the player who supposedly 'hinders' Cesc's more direct passing game. His post New Year fall off was extraordinary and it it happened every season. It's no surprise he's finding it easier in the Prem where he doesn't come up against a well organised bus every week.



Henry Hill said:


> I disagree here because some positions are simply more stacked than others. So being the 3rd best full back might not make you world class but being the 6th best winger might. I have Bale as the 4th best winger being Ronaldo, Robben and Ribery but for the latter a lot depends on how he comes back from the injury.


You put so much stock in to international football yet you have Bale over Neymar, who has 40 goals for Brazil as well as talismanic performances at both the Confeds and World Cup, by the age of 22? That's of course disregarding Neymar being much better than Bale in the BIG GAMES domestically last season.

Edit: Forgot to mention Neymar is also having to play in the worst Brazil side in my lifetime, perhaps, based on their history, the worst ever?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



kingfunkel said:


> I've never seen the hype around Ribery. Admittedly I haven't exactly watched him frequently but the matches I have seen him play which is mostly CL games he hasn't been too spectacular. *Even during his ballon d'or challenge he wasn't even better than Robben judging by CL games I seen.*


Then you didn't watch many games. Simple.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Seb said:


> You can't have Danny Welbeck on a World Class list and no Germans. Ibrahimovic is definitely world class as well, and you left out Koke and Alexis Sanchez as well who were both superb last season, both absolutely miles above Bale in Spain (Not denying Bale's ability though he's clearly world class). Don't think he'll be much of a loss for Madrid tomorrow though, he didn't do much in the Clasico's last season apart from that goal where he rounded an injured Marc Bartra. Di Maria not being there is a much, much bigger deal, based on his performances last season and especially El Clasico's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Welbeck was a joke :$

Ibra's definitely got world class talent but I don't think he performs enough at the highest level to be considered in that world class group of players. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

great entertainment in the a league. 2-2 at half time between the 2 melbourne clubs, an offside goal, a goal from a dive and possible red card challenges.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

You guys are very elite when it comes to world class, I would say between 50-100 players can be given that honour. There are the elite best players in the world and then a group of players behind them who I'd still call world class. 

Also I don't remember rating Bale above Neymar. I just said Bale was a top 20 player in the world. Neymar is also. Internationally Bale plays for Wales which is a population of 3 million people only so whilst I do place a lot of stock in international football I am lenient towards players who play for underrepresented nations. If there was a GB team, Bale alone would be enough to make that team a dark horse contender, not to say that he would deliver but his presence on that team would make them very dangerous.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I'd say there's probably about 20 world class players off the top of my head, with quite a few on the edges of that for whatever reason.

You'll have to forgive me for a few of these perhaps as I've not seen loads this season so some may be outdated.

Neuer
Courtois
Kompany
Lahm
Busquets
Modric
Kroos
Iniesta
Schweinsteiger
Fabregas
Toure (I'm very hesitant about this one but I'll reserve judgement til the end of the season)
Silva
Hazard
Di Maria
Bale
Robben
Ronaldo
Muller
Messi
Neymar
Aguero
Suarez
Ibrahimovic

There's about 3 or 4 on that who I'm being slightly generous with but they've all got that match altering ability. I also may have missed some so let me off for that too.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Hum 20 is very tricky. In no order:

Lewandowski
Messi
Ronaldo
Lahm
Vidal
Ibrahimovic
Bale
Neymar
Kompany
Iniesta
Robben
Reus
Ribery
Neuer
Di Maria
Schweinsteiger
Modric
Suarez
Hazard
Muller

That boy Rodriguez really belongs there too but I will need to see a bit more of him before placing him on such an elite list.

It will be interesting to see if a number of us did this with the 20 rule, how many players would appear on all lists.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

20 wasn't a set number btw as I'm pretty sure I went over that by a few. I also forgot Vidal, Tevez and Reus. Not seen much from Ribery or Lew this season (or last) to confidently put them in.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Did people here just forget that Atletico Madrid exist when making these lists? Koke, for example, is easily a world class player. He outshone any of the Madrid and Barca midfielders last year. The lack of Alexis Sanchez is worrying as well, he was unbelievable for both Barcelona and Chile last season.



Vader said:


> I'd say there's probably about 20 world class players off the top of my head, with quite a few on the edges of that for whatever reason.
> 
> You'll have to forgive me for a few of these perhaps as I've not seen loads this season so some may be outdated.
> 
> ...


I'll have a go at my own, but i'm going to include players like Valdes, Ribery and Falcao who were definitely world class before their injuries.

Neuer
Courtois
Valdes

Lahm
Kompany
Ramos
Hummels
Thiago Silva
Chiellini
Diego Godin
Jordi Alba

Busquets
Matic
Vidal
Modric
Iniesta
Schweinsteiger
Koke
Thiago Alcantara

Arda Turan
Alexis Sanchez
Hazard
Di Maria
Messi
Ronaldo
Reus (Probably the only contestable one here but fuck it, love this player)
Robben
Ribery
Bale
Neymar
Thomas Muller

Suarez
Falcao
Diego Costa
Ibrahimovic
Kun Aguero
Lewandowski




Henry Hill said:


> *Also I don't remember rating Bale above Neymar.* I just said Bale was a top 20 player in the world. Neymar is also. Internationally Bale plays for Wales which is a population of 3 million people only so whilst I do place a lot of stock in international football I am lenient towards players who play for underrepresented nations. If there was a GB team, Bale alone would be enough to make that team a dark horse contender, not to say that he would deliver but his presence on that team would make them very dangerous.


You had Bale at fourth as a winger behind Ronaldo, Robben and Ribery?



Goku said:


> Then you didn't watch many games. Simple.


Agreed, and I remember confirming this with you before, Robben wasn't even in the team until Kroos got injured. Remember that goal he got at the Emirates?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I think Matic will be on these lists by the season's end. He's a monster.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I completely forgot Atletico, I'll hold my hands up there.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I don't consider him to be a winger in the mould of those guys. 

I didn't include any players from Athletico but then there might be 8 of those players who appear from 21-100. You don't actually need a top 20 player to challenge if you have class across the pitch. And a brilliant coach. 

RE Tevez: Bit rich coming from me I know but I have come to realise over the past couple of years that Tevez is a beast built for domestic competition. Like if I want to win a league he's one of the first names on the team sheet because he delivers week in week out on the domestic stage. His record in Europe however is absolutely horrendous.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*I'm hesitant calling players world class based off one season personally. I think consistency should be a big factor in it.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Henry Hill said:


> I don't consider him to be a winger in the mould of those guys.
> 
> I didn't include any players from Athletico but then there might be 8 of those players who appear from 21-100. You don't actually need a top 20 player to challenge if you have class across the pitch. And a brilliant coach.
> 
> RE Tevez: Bit rich coming from me I know but I have come to realise over the past couple of years that Tevez is a beast built for domestic competition. Like if I want to win a league he's one of the first names on the team sheet because he delivers week in week out on the domestic stage. His record in Europe however is absolutely horrendous.


Neymar spends more time on the wing than Ronaldo. Although he does play more central for Brazil.

Fair enough if they're not in a top 20 list, but they still have some world class players. As you can see I had a lot more than 20 players on my list.



Joel said:


> I think Matic will be on these lists by the season's end. He's a monster.


Nah, he's there already. Edited him in. Pretty much no-one breaks the game up in the middle of the park better.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Seabs said:


> *I'm hesitant calling players world class based off one season personally. I think consistency should be a big factor in it.*


Agree with this. For me, World Class means that you have around 33 great weeks out of 38 season in, season out. And crucially, that you can walk into any side and not look out of place.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

You don't come within an inch of CL glory without possessing at least a few world class players. Their defence against Barcelona, Chelsea and for 90 mins against Madrid was majestic. Really gutted to see them collapse in exhaustion in that extra time period. History won't remember how brilliant they were in that final.




> Agree with this. For me, World Class means that you have around 33 great weeks out of 38 season in, season out.


This is a good general rule but there are clear exceptions. For example Drogba was the driving offensive force behind Chelsea's CL / Cup Double, possibly setting an all time record for high pressure goals, however there is no way he had 33 great premiership games that season. That year however he's a top 5 player for me because he did so many valuable things when it truly mattered and pretty much became statue worthy after the CL final.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I was gonna put Matic in but his name didn't 'fit', looks like a certainty by next season. I think Atletico's success came from very good players working incredibly hard together. Although I'd likely put Koke in, if not very close to being so. Turan, Godin around the same level.

Valdes, Falcao are good shouts once fully fit. Forgot Thiago Silva. Ramos is a weird one, ended last season very well though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Henry Hill said:


> You don't come within an inch of CL glory without possessing at least a few world class players. Their defence against Barcelona, Chelsea and for 90 mins against Madrid was majestic. Really gutted to see them collapse in exhaustion in that extra time period. History won't remember how brilliant they were in that final.


Not to mention they were missing Diego Costa and Arda Turan, their best two attacking players.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

i love koke and i completely forgot he existed. shame


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Seb said:


> Not to mention they were missing Diego Costa and Arda Turan, their best two attacking players.


Ronaldo diving for that penalty and only celebrating when he had got his own glory was perhaps the most embarrassing moment of last season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Henry Hill said:


> This is a good general rule but there are clear exceptions. For example Drogba was the driving offensive force behind Chelsea's CL / Cup Double, possibly setting an all time record for high pressure goals, however there is no way he had 33 great premiership games that season. That year however he's a top 5 player for me because he did so many valuable things when it truly mattered and pretty much became statue worthy after the CL final.


Don't think Droba was world class that season. Amazing in the cup runs, but world class has to be about consistency for me. I don't think during that run I was calling him world class, but I was calling him the man for the big occasions. It's hard to differentiate between the two, but I do think there is a slight difference. Maybe that anyone can get pumped up for these massive ties, but the smaller ones are just as important.



Henry Hill said:


> Ronaldo diving for that penalty and only celebrating when he had got his own glory was perhaps the most embarrassing moment of last season.


Nearly threw up in my mouth at that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

This is likely the first sports debate we've had in these threads that hasn't descended to us calling each other mongs - although it nearly started off that way.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I think Hummels is the only other defender besides Kompany although he's prone to the odd mistake. (But so is Kompany)

Schweinsteiger didn't have the greatest season but surely he's still considered world class?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

World Class is a very flexible term. I guess I'll list the best players imo?

Neuer
Cortois
Valdes
Navas

Lahm
Ramos
Boateng
Godin
Kompany

Modric
Schweinsteiger
Iniesta
Busquets
Alonso

Messi
Ronaldo
Robben
Di Maria
Neymar
Bale
Muller
Ribery
Silva

Suarez
Ibrahimovic
Lewandowski
Aguero
Costa

Players I left out:
Silva has declined massively for both club and country. I'd comfortably say Sokratis, Miranda, Hummels and Benatia are well ahead of him. Chiellini too maybe.

Vidal, I don't know, really, because I don't watch much of Juve domestically. Javi is one of the best DMs in the world. He'll have to be tested at CB tho for an extended period of time. Koke and Thiago will be there soon enough (the latter needs to stay fit though). Reus, Hazard, Gotze, Arda Turan, James, Kroos, Cesc are all well on course too.

Probably missed some.



Vader said:


> 20 wasn't a set number btw as I'm pretty sure I went over that by a few. I also forgot Vidal, Tevez and Reus. Not seen much from Ribery or Lew this season (*or last*) to confidently put them in.


Lewy was Dortmund's best player last season. Heard someone use use the position of Tottenham pre and post Bale to justify him as WC. Just look at Dortmund.

(Not saying Lewy is Bale's level btw).


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Completely forgot Alonso, he should be in mine.

All I've seen of Lew is a few games this season, barely saw any Bundesliga last year and I'm only just catching up this year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

lewandowski's direct influence on dortmund was obviously huge, but it's also hard to measure when since then dortmund have been regularly missing so many key players.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kiz said:


> lewandowski's direct influence on dortmund was obviously huge, but it's also hard to measure when since then dortmund have been regularly missing so many key players.


Outside of just scoring goals, he drew away defenders for Auba and Reus to run into consistently.

Also, your time-table is likely wrong. Dortmund had an even worse injury crisis last season. And against Koln, they had nearly everyone fit (except Kuba and Sahin, I think; they wouldn't have started anyway) and a tight defence kept them out. Reus can't break them alone. Lewy could. (Gundogan can, but he just got back from injury).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I think Lew is definitely world class. Maybe the best pure striker in the world actually. Technique is incredibly high and he's very intelligent too.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Neuer
Lloris
Buffon

Benatia
Hummels
Kompany
Godin
Chiellini
Lahm

Marchisio
De Rossi
Vidal
Iniesta
Alonso
Schwiensteiger
Cesc
Busquets

Robben
Bale
Neymar
Alexis
Di Maria
Gotze

Muller
Lewendoski
Aguero
Totti
Benzema

Above world class
Suarez


A planet far away
Messi
Ronaldo


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

No Sanchez love here? He's been the only shining armor in this atrocious Arsenal side at the moment. 7/10 performance, minimum.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Razor King said:


> No Sanchez love here? He's been the only shining armor in this atrocious Arsenal side at the moment. 7/10 performance, minimum.


Should probably be in this group:



Goku said:


> Reus, Hazard, Gotze, Arda Turan, James, Kroos, Cesc are all well on course too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Razor King said:


> No Sanchez love here? He's been the only shining armor in this atrocious Arsenal side at the moment. 7/10 performance, minimum.


He was one of the first names on my list. Exceptional for Chile at the World Cup and an absolute revelation for Barcelona last season as well, 19 goals in La Liga, he was much better than Neymar last year (although Neymar has been outstanding this season). He's clearly world class at the moment until Wenger ruins him a'la Mesut Ozil.

This goal almost won Barcelona the title on the last day






and this goal in the Clasico, outrageous:






Probably the best player in the prem after Angel Di Maria. Suarez was maybe the only player in the world Barcelona could get who you could justify selling Sanchez for.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Seb said:


> He was one of the first names on my list. Exceptional for Chile at the World Cup and an absolute revelation for Barcelona last season as well, 19 goals in La Liga, he was much better than Neymar last year (although Neymar has been outstanding this season). *He's clearly world class at the moment until Wenger ruins him a'la Mesut Ozil.*
> 
> This goal almost won Barcelona the title on the last day
> 
> ...


At the bold, a shame but true. When and if Sanchez is _Wengered_, I can see him dropping down like a bag of sand. I already feel bad that Sanchez is a Gooner. He looks 10x ahead of every Arsenal player out there and is single-handedly carrying us. We don't deserve him, to be very honest.

Also, agree that he's the 2nd best Prem player atm. As far as Prem goes, I'd say - di Maria, Sanchez, Aguero, Costa, Toure. Just top of my head.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Barcelona line-up (official): Bravo - Alves Pique Mascherano Mathieu - Xavi Busquets Iniesta - Suarez Messi Neymar #fcblive

OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

THE BAPTISM OF FIRE.

LUIS EL VAMPIRO SUAREZ

I CANT EVEN HANDLE IT


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Sky can't show the first 15mins due to broadcasting laws. 

Fucking joke


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Bournemouth beat birmingham 8-0 away :idris


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

penaldo indeed


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Leave it to that FUCKING IDIOT Pique to fuck it all up. 

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK IM FUCKING LOSING IT. FUCK!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Where is Varane?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

barca's shape went completely missing 2nd half. can't do that. pique has been horrid this season, god knows why lucho put him back in. should've been masch/mathieu or bartra in, with alba out wide. instead we saw mathieu continually get caught out with players running at him and stuck up the pitch. barca's midfield stunk the joint up, outworked by modric and kroos. and there's just been so much space for madrid's front 4 to get into, whereas the WORLD CLASS pepe has run the show at the back for madrid.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Great match. Really enjoyed it. But where was Barca's defense for the most of the game (or at least the second half)?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Pique has been shite since about 2012.

In other news Parma look in massive trouble. Losing 3-1 to Sassuolo with a Cassano goal....what a waste of talent


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I REALly enjoyed it too! #NotSorry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

DAS IT MANE, DAS IT. 

Predictable as Real Madrid are in way better form than us. Once Suarez is integrated we'll pick up. 

It's not our squad I'm worried about, it's Lucho getting fucked killed by both Blanc and Ancelotti that worries me.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Nige™ said:


> I REALly enjoyed it too! #NotSorry


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

What a sweet victory!

Barca got completely outclassed all over the pitch and it was so fun to see. Should've got at least 5 goals had they not wasted all the counter attack opportunities but the domination is most important. I was paranoid after the Sociedad match and selling Di Maria but the team has come along nicely and they are in top form since then. Isco, in particular, was great.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Blues :maury


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

What a game from isco and Modric. And man, Benzema is just pure class.

On the other hand, where was Messi ?? Holding off till 2018 World Cup ? I can't believe some people call him the GOAT :lel

Pique is an absolute joke at this point. He should never start a game again. 

And last but not least, I know he scored a goal but Pepe should not start ahead of Varane.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Reminded me a lot of the same fixture last season when it was Madrid who looked horribly disjointed.

The front 3 for Barcelona has incredible potential but it will take time. They looked lost in the 2nd half. After Christmas or so they'll be a different team. Pique needs to go though. Bad feeling he'll end up back at United, which may be a good move for him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Irish Jet said:


> Reminded me a lot of the same fixture last season when it was Madrid who looked horribly disjointed.
> 
> The front 3 for Barcelona has incredible potential but it will take time. They looked lost in the 2nd half. After Christmas or so they'll be a different team. Pique needs to go though. Bad feeling he'll end up back at United, which may be a good move for him.


Jones and Pique :ti


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I hope the rumors of United going for him in January are true. 

I don't give a shit about a transfer ban, I don't give a shit if we have to bring Puyol out of retirement, I want Pique out of my club ASAP.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

The team recovered well with just two days rest after our game with Liverpool, and we played really well. Was pleasant to see that we didn't lose our heads after losing so early on the game. Another superb game of Isco just amazing along with Modric and Kroos in the midfiel doing a good pressure and recovering of the ball.

As for Barca clearly Mascherano and Neymar were the best players in the pitch for them. The team looks disjoint the forward it's impressive with Suarez, Neymar and Messi but the rest of the team looks really vulnerable.

---

Just what I was afraid with Roma, they were awful in today's game. The result of that rape in CL.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*Enrique got it badly wrong today. Starting Suarez in this of all games was fantasising. Should never have been more than a sub after so long out with Pedro and even Munir and Sandro available. Starting Pique was about as big of a blunder as Pique himself is. Total potato. Meanwhile Mathieu has done pretty well at CB so he gets shifted out to LB (where he reeked) to make way for a walking calamity. Mathieu at LB over Alba went so bad with the pace Real have and it rendered Barca's left wing near useless with no LB to double up down that wing. Then brining Xavi in after so long out was kinda odd too given Rakitic is in good form. None of the changes worked. Even bringing Sergi Roberto on for Iniesta was just odd with Munir on the bench. No idea why he thought the Clasico of all games was when Roberto was finally gonna step up. Just odd decisions to change a winning team around so much. Was really disappointing how pedestrian they were after Real's 3rd too. 

Real on the other hand were great. Ronaldo was arguably their weakest player actually. James, Modric, Isco, Benzema and Pepe were all great. Carvajal was exceptional and MOTM. *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Pique was really good that season (10-11 or 11-12), nice to see he's converted into a full potato. Real are really fun to watch when they are attacking. Benzema is on some superb form, I will always cry over Chelsea not getting Modric. Idk, they hit early patches in the league but aren't exactly doing terrible without Di Maria. Probably the favorites for the Champions League again.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

It was all rookie mistakes from Enrique, it's like he didn't even watch a Barca match for the past 5 years. 

-Busi/Xavi/Iniesta would have been a good midfield choice in 2010, but not 2014. At least Tata knew this last season and helped bring support by throwing Cesc in there when he used it last year. 
-Masch and Pique have been a terrible CB pairing have been exposed over and over the past few years. Should have gone with Mathieu and Masch/Bartra with Alba as LB
-Suarez was surprisingly good for a guy who hasn't played in 5 months but was OBVIOUSLY not match fit for a fucking Clasico
-Busi needs surgery and has just recovered from an injury so why the fuck was he starting? 
-Also the biggest WTF is why Rafinha and Sandro were left out of the squad? Seriously WTF? 

*Bravo
Alves--Mathieu--Bartra--Alba 
------Masch------
Rakitic-----Xavi
-----Iniesta------
Messi-----Neymar *​
Should have played that formation from the start. Then he should have brought on Suarez at the 60 min mark if he was needed. 

What a complete shit show though, Lucho got it completely and utterly wrong. Ancelotti put on a masterclass and completely schooled Lucho in every department. 

I don't even know why there is so much panic from Barca fans about Ronaldo and Bale in these Clasico matches, Benzema has mastered attacking Barca. The guy murders us every time.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Seabs said:


> *
> Real on the other hand were great. Ronaldo was arguably their weakest player actually. James, Modric, Isco, Benzema and Pepe were all great. Carvajal was exceptional and MOTM. *


Pepe was horrendous during the first half. Neymar scored way too easily. 

He also missed several long passes and was the weak link in defense.

He was better during the second half but I'd definitely not call his performance "great".

As for CR7 he tried to play too unselfishly for his own good.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

no Ramos was the horrendous one in the first half. varane isn't as good as people think he is. not yet anyways


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I still think all three of the Madrid goals could have realistically been prevented, but it is what it is I suppose. After Barca went ahead in the first couple of minutes, the momentum swung in favour of Madrid. Pique foolishly put out his hand to concede the penalty, followed by Pepe's free header from the corner & miscommunication led to the counter attacking break & third goal. Nevertheless, I thought the better team won. Ancelotti got his tactics spot on & kept Barca's front six quiet for pretty much the entire game.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kiz said:


> no Ramos was the horrendous one in the first half. varane isn't as good as people think he is. not yet anyways


21 years old and he completely shut down CR7 during France-Portugal. He's extremely mature for a guy his age. He's clean as fuck. Yes, he's that good.

Anyway, I didn't find Ramos that bad. Pepe was worse. He made it to easy for Neymar to score. Redeemed himself with a strong 2nd half and a beautiful goal which also showed how embarrassing Barca players are on FK and CK.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

He was also beaten in the air as Hummels buried that header to knock France out of the World Cup. He's still not better than Ramos or Pepe yet.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Joel said:


> He was also beaten in the air as Hummels buried that header to knock France out of the World Cup. He's still not better than Ramos or Pepe yet.


I'm probably biased but I still think there was a little foul on him from Hummels who used his arm to push him. But I'm French so It maybe wrong.

Anyway, that was 4 months ago. On current form, I think he should be in the starting lineup. But I'm not worried for him. He's just too good. He'll be a starter eventually (and rather sooner than later). Being this good so young, It's very rare for a CB.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Barca have failed against two big teams they've faced away from home. Doesn't bode well, especially with POTATO still at the back. On the other hand, Madrid have so much firepower, they'll just stroll past oppositions. Will be very interesting when Barca/Real come up against Chelsea/Bayern or even Atleti. Atleti have already beaten Madrid at the Bernabeu, moreover.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Yeah well that's what happens when you have a rookie manager going against experienced top team managers.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



EGame said:


> Yeah well that's what happens when you have a rookie manager going against experienced top team managers.


Let's face it : Real has a better team than Barca who needs some new blood. Their defense is far from elite and the best combination at center back today seems to be Mascherano-Mathieu, two players who are not real CBs.

Barca's midfield isn't as elite as it was too. Xavi is getting old and Iniesta, while still great, isn't as great as he used to be. And I always found Busquets overrated (probably because I can't stand this diving bitch).

I hope for their sake that they learn to play with a true striker like Suarez because he's just too good to be wasted like Ibra was when he played for Barcelona. 

PS : Ancelotti is an experienced top team manager. Laurent Blanc is not. Luis Enrique is a better coach. It wasn't his fault that his players were so weak on free kicks and corner kicks.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I can see Suarez galvanizing Barca like he did at 'Pool. The man is really something else.

Also, I'm kinda feeling sad saying this, but Messi no longer looks like the Messi of 2 years ago. Barca should perma switch him to CAM.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

gladbach got a point, as I predicted
too bad I bet on partizan instead.

and wat @ that messi point


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Lyon/Marseille soon :dance3

Should be a good test for Marseille, especially with Lacazette in great form (a player we tried signing about a million times in the summer)


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Green Light said:


> Lyon/Marseille soon :dance3
> 
> Should be a good test for Marseille, especially with Lacazette in great form (a player we tried signing about a million times in the summer)


Lacazette ain't going nowhere.

Lyon-Marseille almmost never disappoints (5 years ago, they went for a 5-5. Good times).

I'm of course, all in for Lyon tonight :cheer:cheer


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Messi is clearly not the player he was I'd say 3 years ago. He's reinvented himself and improved in other areas though. He's not the human highlight reel he was. Been saying it for a long time.

People forget how good he was. I could never ever comprehend how teams would stop him. If they would it was always crazy last ditch tackles or great goalkeeping.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Douche Patrol said:


> Let's face it : Real has a better team than Barca who needs some new blood. Their defense is far from elite and the best combination at center back today seems to be Mascherano-Mathieu, two players who are not real CBs.
> 
> Barca's midfield isn't as elite as it was too. Xavi is getting old and Iniesta, while still great, isn't as great as he used to be. And I always found Busquets overrated (probably because I can't stand this diving bitch).
> 
> ...


Blanc has 5+ years of experience managing top teams and Ancelotti is way out of sight. So yeah Lucho is a rookie compared to those guys. 

Real are only clearly better in the RB position. The CB issue can be fixed by dropping Pique, the RB position can't however, we're fucked in that department. 

I wouldn't say that Real Madrid have a better team, we have a better and younger attack. Their midfield is far more in form than ours but we have Messi, Busi, Masch, Rakitic and Iniesta as our main starters and Rafinha as a back up. That midfield is talented enough to compete with any other midfield. defensively Lucho got it all wrong yesterday but our defence isn't much worse than theirs. And it is Lucho's fault yesterday, we were solid on defending set-pieces so far this season because we had Matheiu, who is fantastic in the air, as a CB. Lucho decides to shift him to LB and it all went wrong. 

I will say this, Real Madrid is the finished product in their peak, I guaran fucking tee you they will not keep up this stellar form for the entire season. We are just beginning to rebuild with Suarez coming into our team and Rakitic still being integrated into midfield. 

Real Madrid's star players from last night, Marcelo, Modric, Carvajal were all considered flops for their calamitous season just over a year ago. In fact they were shit from Sept-Dec of last season and it was only in Jan that the squad actually began to click. 



Razor King said:


> I can see Suarez galvanizing Barca like he did at 'Pool. The man is really something else.
> 
> Also, I'm kinda feeling sad saying this, but Messi no longer looks like the Messi of 2 years ago. Barca should perma switch him to CAM.


Messi has a different role, more of a playmaker role. He was poor by his standards last season but looks to be on the uprise now. Only thing that's off this season is his finishing, it's been really poor, can't really argue that point.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



EGame said:


> Messi has a different role, more of a playmaker role. He was poor by his standards last season but looks to be on the uprise now. Only thing that's off this season is his finishing, it's been really poor, can't really argue that point.


He used to be like this for Argentina most of the time. The difference is that he can still create that magic out of nowhere - so it puts him above the rest. Yes, he looks better this season than he did last season, but as you said, he's a playmaker now and not the attacker he was 2 seasons ago. Also, he's declined in his sharpness... Maybe it's form, but it kinda saddens me to think that he might have peaked already.

Despite this, he's so versatile. He could play as a deep-lying playmaker and still change the game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

LOL at saying Madrid are at their peak. Their still integrating new players into the team and are looking more comfortable with every game. And Gary Bale.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/29798340

Don't know where to put this, so just posted it here. Ballon d'Or nominations. LOL @ no Suarez. Bite > Football?



> *Fifa world men's player of the year shortlist:* Gareth Bale (Wales, Real Madrid), Karim Benzema (France, Real Madrid), Diego Costa (Spain, Chelsea), Thibaut Courtois (Belgium, Chelsea), Cristiano Ronaldo (Portugal, Real Madrid), Angel Di Maria (Argentina, Manchester United), Mario Gotze (Germany, Bayern Munich), Eden Hazard (Belgium, Chelsea), Zlatan Ibrahimovic (Sweden, Paris St-Germain), Andres Iniesta (Spain, Barcelona), Toni Kroos (Germany, Real Madrid), Philipp Lahm (Germany, Bayern Munich), Javier Mascherano (Argentina, Barcelona), Lionel Messi (Argentina, Barcelona), Thomas Muller (Germany, Bayern Munich), Manuel Neuer (Germany, Bayern Munich), Neymar (Brazil, Barcelona), Paul Pogba (France, Juventus), Sergio Ramos (Spain, Real Madrid), Arjen Robben (Netherlands, Bayern Munich), James Rodriguez (Colombia, Real Madrid), Bastian Schweinsteiger (Germany, Bayern Munich), Yaya Toure (Ivory Coast, Manchester City).
> 
> *Fifa coach of the year shortlist:* Carlo Ancelotti (Real Madrid), Antonio Conte (Juventus/Italy national team), Pep Guardiola (Bayern Munich), Jurgen Klinsmann (USA national team), Joachim Low (Germany national team), Jose Mourinho (Chelsea), Manuel Pellegrini (Manchester City), Alejandro Sabella (Argentina national team), Diego Simeone (Atletico Madrid), Louis van Gaal (Netherlands national team/Manchester United).


Robben and Simeone for me. No manager has accomplished more than Simeone has in the given context. And Robben was arguably the best player in the WC and has had a blistering year.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

LOL at no Suarez. LOL.

Ronaldo and Simeone are the two standouts IMO.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I've absolutely no idea who'll win the world player award. I'll just assume Ronaldo again.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

The award probably should probably go to one of those jackass German players and Simeone. 

The award will go to Penaldo and Ancelotti


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



EGame said:


> The award probably should probably go to one of those jackass German players and Simeone.
> 
> *The award will go to Penaldo and Ancelotti*


Yeah, feel the same. FIFA continuing with their clueless appraisals.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Simeone will definitely win.



EGame said:


> The award probably should probably go to one of those jackass German players


I'd probably say Neuer or Lahm.

But it will be Ronaldo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



EGame said:


> The award probably should probably go to one of those jackass German players and Simeone.
> 
> The award will go to Penaldo and Ancelotti


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I'd be happy with either Robben, Lahm, or Neuer winning it. Sick of seeing the Messi/Ronaldo monopoly over it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

i never understood why there are so many nominees.

there's like 5 players and 3 coaches who could have an argument for winning it


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Ronaldo's been screwed out of enough ballon d'ors for one lifetime.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

The fuck has Mourinho done to be up for coach of the year?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Stopped Liverpool from winning the title. Manager of the century, forget the year.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Joel said:


> Stopped Liverpool from winning the title. Manager of the century, forget the year.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

:lol


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Razor King said:


> I'd be happy with either Robben, Lahm, or Neuer winning it. Sick of seeing the Messi/Ronaldo monopoly over it.


It's a joke of an award. The merger was a terrible thing to happen. The Ballon d'OR used to have great versatility in regards to handing out to different styles of players from different nationalities playing different positions. In a world cup year, the world cup should be the most important factor in the award. It would be awesome to see a keeper win or Lahm, both massively deserving winners and a refreshing change from handing it out to flashy t-shirt sellers.

Conte was lucky to get a coach nomination. He put Juve back on the map but getting knocked out of that piss easy CL group was inexcusable and then they crawled their way through to the Europa League semi-finals and couldn't even pull a Chelsea and win it as a consolation prize.

Also I love me some Pogba and think he will be an elite player in 3-5 years time but god damn is he being overrated to appear on that shortlist. And Ramos makes this shortlist yet again? How many times does he have to be flat out embarrassed on national television before FIFA stop sucking his dick?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

neuer should win this, penaldo will because stats and t-shirt sales.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

The Ballon d'Or it's only given to those who play in a forward position, since the award for world's best player began back in 1956 only four defensive player have won it. People is more obsessed by who scored most and how popular the player is.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Thought I probably should have added Sokratis to the "list" earlier. Looking back, I definitely should have. Individually, he is without a doubt the best CB in the world for me, but even in Dortmund's terrible defensive system this season, he has consistently been the player carrying those around him. Not to mention, he offers ridiculously great passing going forwards as well.

Was a conversation about how many great CBs there are in the BuLi. Counting up, only La Liga could boast as good a gallery of quality defenders imo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Genoa :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

ajax have asked to take awer mabil on trial.

hope it goes through for him. he can really be something special. has pace for days, a good first touch and smarts with the ball.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

He showed better movement than every Melbourne City player outside of Duff and Villa tonight. A move to Ajax would be amazing.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*










The reason behind all those injuries at Dortmund?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

She's got nothing on Eva


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

People trying to copy our EVA movement so much, but they don't realise EVA is a real doctor and not just some random bint on the touchline.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*










King Arthur.jpg


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

John Terry might disagree with you guys.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Joel said:


> People trying to copy our EVA movement so much, but they don't realise EVA is a real doctor and not just some random bint on the touchline.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Las Palmas 1 up  please god please give Valeron 1 last run out at the Bernabeu & camp not in top flight football with his boyhood club! Perfect ending to such an elegant and beautiful man!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Celtic v Rangers drawn for the League Cup semi-final.

Yes it's the worst Celtic team in decades, yes it's lower division opposition, yes it's Sevco and not the real Rangers but it's the Old Firm Derby :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Curry said:


> Celtic v Rangers drawn for the League Cup semi-final.
> 
> Yes it's the worst Celtic team in decades, yes it's lower division opposition, yes it's Sevco and not the real Rangers but it's the Old Firm Derby :mark: :mark: :mark:


Mate I am soooo buzzing for this, getting tickets as soon as they come out.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Barcelona losing at home to Celta and if they were playing a better side they'd be getting shredded on the counter. The space they're leaving is unbelievable. No balance in the side at all.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Seriously Barca need to get rid of Dani Alves the guys a mess. Makes crucial mistakes that a decent full back wouldn't and ain't what he used to be going forward with aimless balls into the box that 99% of the time are dealt with by the opposition far to easily. Guy is a passenger


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*Alves and Pique just have to go but that's been the case for a good 2-3 years now. Lucho got starstruck leaving Suarez on all 90 again too. Pretty unlucky to lose all the same though but good for Celta who are a great little team.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

#LuchoOut 

He's just another version of David Moyes or AVB. 

The only fucking thing he's managed to do so far this season is make TATA look like a genius. This is when you know it's all going wrong.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Yeah team all together has no bite (pardon the pun. Pressing isn't intense enough and when that's not there the defensive unit must be much much more organised when attacking with so many players


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Velvet onion said:


> Yeah team all together has no bite (pardon the pun. Pressing isn't intense enough and when that's not there the defensive unit must be much much more organised when attacking with so many players


We have no defence, no midfield and no attack despite having one of the best squads in the world (especially in attack). 

This is on Lucho.

He comes in here without a clue about what he is doing. Some say we have to give him time to learn, FUCK THAT. Barca isn't some team you come to learn coaching, Barca is the team that you come to with your fucking PhD in managing. 

He's fucking up way beyond any reasonable amount.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I casted doubt on how well he would do, but was told he knew the Barca way and all he had to do was give them back their identity...

I remember this guy at Roma and he was trash. I knew.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*It's way too early to write him off but he's made some bad calls in the last week.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Just seen HAMES' goal. 

:wilkins

Ronaldo is in GOAT form. Literally.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Joel said:


> People trying to copy *our* EVA movement so much, but they don't realise EVA is a real doctor and not just some random bint on the touchline.


wasn't aware Southampton had an EVA movement, you treacherous swine.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

bayern played as good as 1-7, just wasnt as clinical. Such kewl fusball mans, this pep guy knows his shit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Bayern/Dortmund was really amazing.. The counter that led to Dortmund's goal was pure class, from Weidenfeller's distribution to Aubamayeng who flicked it to Kagawa who sent it back to Auba who then layed up a brilliant cross for Reus who planted it home. Unfortunately for Dortmund that was the only real attack they had. Bayern upped the offensive pressure in the second half and if Lewandowski hadn't botched some attempts, the final score wouldn't have been nearly that close. Not only that, but Benatia connected with like, 4 headers off corners that sailed. Score could have easily been 6 or 7-1. 

Bringing on Ribery after Dortmund had been struggling to defend Bayern (especially in the second half) may have sealed Dortmund's fate. Even though the foul was light and he and the defender were each pulling, Ribery knew to go down and get the whistle. The fact that Bayern can bring a guy like Ribery off the bench, and and some point they'll have Schweinsteiger back from injury. First time this season that I've seen them and look incredible. Robben must be a complete bitch to play against with his pace and dribbling/shooting ability.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

That was not the only attack they had. In the first half they had some great openings - Aubamayeng missed as sitter and Myk hit the post. They died in the 2nd half though - Everywhere.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Fair enough. It's all I remembered. I think it was the fact that everything went right in the build up that made it so memorable.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Over a quarter of the season gone and Dortmund have lost 5 in a row and are in the relegation zone.

That's the Dortmund love-in well and truly over.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Tony Popovic has led Western Sydney to being Asian champions in just their third year of existence. It's especially impressive considering how crap most teams have been when starting later in the A-League, and that they lost their star player Shinji Ono (and a heap of others) during the tournament because it ran between seasons. He's also taken them to two A-League grand finals in their first two seasons.

Now go back to talking about your poverty leagues.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

YES THE MIGHTY FUCKING WANDERERS ARE THE FUCKING KINGS OF ASIA OMGGGGGGGGGG THE FUCKING FEELS!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

would love to know just how much control lucho is actually getting over the team.

he's been dealt an absolute dud hand with the transfer ban coming up and some massive problems down back. all signs point to them re-signing dani alves, and they can't exactly sell pique unless they're going to promote the likes of bagnack or edgar le. the problem with the high press is that it's a few individuals letting them down. celta have always been a hard working team, lucho made them into that, so it's pretty odd that he seemingly couldn't work out the tactics he created (i haven't seen the game)

choosing suarez over alexis looks pretty laughable now.

and wanderers winning is the biggest cupset ever. there's no way a league teams should be even getting close, with the salary cap and everything. al hilal absolutely embarrassed themselves by having a go at wanderers and calling them minnows. popovic will be managing in europe sometime in the very near future too. very smart coach, was linked to the palace job but i believe turned it down cos he didn't think he was ready.

http://theworldgame.sbs.com.au/article/2014/11/01/al-hilal-boss-certain-defeating-small-wanderers

delightful little scrote.






look at that disgusting little fuckwit too. around 0:40. how embarrassing for those bunch of mercenaries.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

There was speculation Palace would be after Popovic again in the English press a couple of weeks ago. Would love to see him go to England and get an opportunity. What he's done at Western Sydney is remarkable.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I don't want him to leave  but I'll understand and take it when he eventually does. He's a fantastic coach, a great leader and even better human being.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

watching that game this morning, dem feels in full swing, I couldn't believe what I was seeing. Hilal are a joke, typical oil money driven scum and they couldn't get the job done, wave after wave of attacks, lasers at Covic all match, dives and theatrics galore

the spitting thing is pathetic, deserves a ban and fine for that

Al-HiLEL more like it 8*D


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kiz said:


> would love to know just how much control lucho is actually getting over the team.
> 
> he's been dealt an absolute dud hand with the transfer ban coming up and some massive problems down back. all signs point to them re-signing dani alves, and they can't exactly sell pique unless they're going to promote the likes of bagnack or edgar le. the problem with the high press is that it's a few individuals letting them down. celta have always been a hard working team, lucho made them into that, so it's pretty odd that he seemingly couldn't work out the tactics he created (i haven't seen the game)
> 
> ...


*Why? Not like Suarez has proven or disproven anything yet after 2 games where he's clearly not match ready again yet.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Slient Alarm said:


> Over a quarter of the season gone and Dortmund have lost 5 in a row and are in the relegation zone.
> 
> That's the Dortmund love-in well and truly over.


I don't know what game everyone else was watching but Dortmund were the equal of Bayern throughout the majority of the match and were only one insanely stupid bit of defending away from a hard earned away draw. I don't understand how they're doing so badly domestically considering their form in Europe but if their first 11 stays healthy (and that's a massive if) they'll be a very tough match up again in the Champions League.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*Bayern more than deserved to win based on Dortmund's poor 2nd half.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Wanderers needs more love in this thread.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Dortmund were good and up for it in the entire first half, went neck and neck with Bayern, should have been a couple of goals up too (Mhki's miss) even though same could be said about Bayern's missed chances. However,Bayern were far better in the second half. Even Klopp admitted it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Seabs said:


> *Why? Not like Suarez has proven or disproven anything yet after 2 games where he's clearly not match ready again yet.*


because alexis is absolutely killing it for arsenal and suarez, at the very least, hasn't played until the clasico and will still take 3-4 matches at the least to get match fit, on top of him not being as good out wide as alexis is.

alexis would've won them the celta game.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*










bush league dortmund


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Tbf, I would have booted the ball at Mhki's head too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

That's what you're left with when Bayern buys everyone else. :sparker


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

#freereus


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Top of their CL group last time I checked. If they get their act together in the league does it really matter if they come 2nd or 4th? Bayern are so stacked in regards to squad depth that there's no point in even competing. Better option strolling to a CL qualifying place (which really won't be hard once they go on a run) and going all out in Europe. Fully fit, they can beat pretty much anybody.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Henry Hill said:


> Top of their CL group last time I checked. If they get their act together in the league does it really matter if they come 2nd or 4th? Bayern are so stacked in regards to squad depth that there's no point in even competing. Better option strolling to a CL qualifying place (which really won't be hard once they go on a run) and going all out in Europe. Fully fit, they can beat pretty much anybody.


Even 4th is difficult for them now.

24 games to go and they'd need 60+ points for that 4th spot. They have 7 points now. For them to achieve 4th, other teams would have to drop points like crazy too. Doesn't look too bright.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Goku said:


> bush league dortmund


Should be banned for life. Coulda killed the boy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

he catches him flush on the back of the head. like smack bang in the middle. skill that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

That's for hitting the post and having such a stupid name.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

says Wiedenfeller to Mkhitaryan.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Goku said:


> bush league dortmund


Amazing tekkers.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I would love to see Dortmund get relegated. The thought of it happening makes me lick my lips in delight. 

Would be well deserved too, one of the most useless clubs in world football. Cunts.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



EGame said:


> I would love to see Dortmund get relegated. The thought of it happening makes me lick my lips in delight.
> 
> Would be well deserved too, one of the most useless clubs in world football. Cunts.


I really don't see what's wrong with Dortmund :draper2

I thought you'd love them since they embarrassed Madrid less than 2 years ago.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*Would be hilarious tbf.

And then Liverpool fans would think they could sign Reus. Ensue greater hilarity. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Douche Patrol said:


> I really don't see what's wrong with Dortmund :draper2
> 
> I thought you'd love them since they embarrassed Madrid less than 2 years ago.


That was back when they had a soul. Before they've sold it to the devil. 

If dortmund get relegated, all of Europe comes in and rips that team to pieces.

They wouldn't be able to revamp Bayern year after year if they lose all their top class talent. 

How pathetic is it that a team who was in the CL final a little over a year ago is now fighting relegation because they would have rather sold their star players to their direct competitor as opposed to building a team? 

Don't give me the whole when Bayern comes knocking excuse...Teams like Everton and Athletic Bilbao are known for bringing up talented players too, but they make it extremely difficult for teams to take away their talent. Meanwhile Dortmund make it so incredible easy for Bayern, almost like they are happy to continuously revamp Bayern season after season. 

I think it's pathetic and I hope their team gets dismantled through relegation. They make me sick to my stomach and I hope they get engulfed in flames. I would piss on their crest. Srs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1584165528471953&pnref=story



KINGS OF ASIA


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



EGame said:


> I would love to see Dortmund get relegated. The thought of it happening makes me lick my lips in delight.
> 
> Would be well deserved too, one of the most useless clubs in world football. Cunts.


Why do you make it sound so sexual? Is this some sort of humiliation fetish? 

I mean, lick your lips in delight? The fuck did they ever so to you? :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Dortmund raped Egame's childhood.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

lol Barcelona.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Lord in heaven, It's the worst Barca since at least 10 years. They struggle against Almeria of all teams :jordan5

Suarez saved their ass today. :suarez1


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Neuer has revolutionised the gk position. I remember Beckenbauer once said that he'd be the equivalent of Pele in the GK position, what a beast.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*Only caught bits of the 2nd half but Suarez looked immense and probably should have had about 5 assists in just the 15-20 minutes I caught.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

OH MY GOD. 

Lucho has to fucking go, he just fucking has to. I can't TAKE it anymore. FUCK!


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

A good display of Madrid today and good to know the team has variants tactically to support our good moment. Nice to see Bale scored in his return to the starting line-up. We had a weak starting in the season but we have managed to win thirteen straight games in a row.

@ EGame who do you think is the best option to replace him? I just don't see anyone right now capable for that job.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

1st vs 2nd Le Classique tomorrow :mark:

Don't watch the Championship much but Derby look like a really good side, play some really nice stuff. Top of the league after smashing Wolves 5-0 bama


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Razor King said:


> Even 4th is difficult for them now.
> 
> 24 games to go and they'd need 60+ points for that 4th spot. They have 7 points now. For them to achieve 4th, other teams would have to drop points like crazy too. Doesn't look too bright.


This helps


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Demon Hunter said:


> A good display of Madrid today and good to know the team has variants tactically to support our good moment. Nice to see Bale scored in his return to the starting line-up. We had a weak starting in the season but we have managed to win thirteen straight games in a row.
> 
> @ EGame who do you think is the best option to replace him? I just don't see anyone right now capable for that job.


99% of coaches wouldn't bench BOTH Suarez and Neymar after 2 straight league embarrassments and critical need to win situation to stay competitive in the league.
99% of coaches would waste the world's best #9 and have him play as a RB to cover that idiot Alves. omfg. 
99% of coaches in the world would actually make use of a midfield, out midfield is non-existant, seriously, we have absolutely no midfield. It's unbelievable. 

Just give me anyone from the 99%, because it's guaranteed that they would get better results. How the FUCK do you mess up with a front 3 of Messi, Neymar and Suarez? It's like the great comedy from hell. That's how bad it is. 

Lucho has made TATA look like a GENIUS. He's just that bad. 

We've managed to create our own David Moyes, and that is the most depressing thought of all time. I wish this season would end already.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



EGame said:


> 99% of coaches wouldn't bench BOTH Suarez and Neymar after 2 straight league embarrassments and critical need to win situation to stay competitive in the league.
> 99% of coaches would waste the world's best #9 and have him play as a RB to cover that idiot Alves. omfg.
> 99% of coaches in the world would actually make use of a midfield, out midfield is non-existant, seriously, we have absolutely no midfield. It's unbelievable.
> 
> ...


I'll do it. I'll sell Suarez back HOME, but I'll play Neymar.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Zen said:


> This helps


It's worse now

Dortmund are bottom. :lol


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Klopp to Barca incoming.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Suarez can't play as a #9 at Barca though, as Messi won't allow that.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Hoping Cassano can do his old pal a favour against Juventus today. Although he's possibly the biggest waste of talent ever I still have a soft spot for him.


----------



## Impeccable (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

My beloved FCPorto will play tonight!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



kingfunkel said:


> Hoping Cassano can do his old pal a favour against Juventus today. Although he's possibly the biggest waste of talent ever I still have a soft spot for him.


I hope he doesn't


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

klopp doesn't have a plan b but because everyone loves dortmund he'll never cop the shit that pep did with barca.


----------



## Impeccable (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kiz said:


> klopp doesn't have a plan b but because everyone loves dortmund he'll never cop the shit that pep did with barca.


The big problem is:
Dortmund directors don't want to spend money in signings, so, Klopp have to work with the available tools...
That's why this season Dortmund is really bad in Bundesliga.
No money, no Titles..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

there's also about 14 other clubs in germany that don't have money. they're all currently above dortmund.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Klopp is funny and likes heavy metal and shit tho


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

the problem is they lost lewy. immobile is trash, aubameyang cant play lewy's role, they should have went for mandzukic imo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Like you would have sold them Mandzu.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Injuries have made them lose their league winning fitness that made them such a strong team. Losing Lewandowski is a factor this season though and unlike most big teams, they have a below standard bench.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

They had a good run. Two Bundesliga titles, a German Cup win and a CL final appearance. Time for them to ut


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

no. he's been found out. the pressing may work in europe but it doesnt in germany when so many teams know how to play against it.

yes the losses in personnel have hurt but that's no excuse to be below paderborn and the like.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Klopp is funny and likes heavy metal and shit tho



I'd let Klopp bang my EX GF, everyone else has anyway.


Love the mad fecker.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Joel said:


> Like you would have sold them Mandzu.


probably would have if mandzu wanted dortmund


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

LOL at saying Klopp has been found out.

Did anyone actually watch any of those losses? They generally dominated every game bay Bayern, missed chance after chance and were making inexplicable individual errors from normally reliant players. They're nowhere near Bayern's league but they're still comfortably Germany's #2 team. They may not recover enough points to get top 4 but they'll be there or thereabouts. It was a blip, nothing more. Great win for them today too. By all accounts it could have been 5 or 6 nil.

Edit: Look at the stats. 22 shots to 1. Not bad for a team that's been found out playing against the team that were 2nd in the league.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

only repeating what everyone said about pep and a lack of plan b

he still dominated teams. meant nothing though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531518819777646594
Bet you'll never see Pep do that at Bayern <3


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL at saying Klopp has been found out.
> 
> Did anyone actually watch any of those losses? They generally dominated every game bay Bayern, missed chance after chance and were making inexplicable individual errors from normally reliant players. They're nowhere near Bayern's league but they're still comfortably Germany's #2 team. They may not recover enough points to get top 4 but they'll be there or thereabouts. It was a blip, nothing more. Great win for them today too. By all accounts it could have been 5 or 6 nil.
> 
> Edit: Look at the stats. 22 shots to 1. Not bad for a team that's been found out playing against the team that were 2nd in the league.


To be frank, it took an incredible own goal to win. But you are right on that they, tactically, have looked good. Individual mistakes and ridiculous shooting from anywhere has let them down. None of the strikers have been good at all so no one is trusting them with the material they gave Lewandowski.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL at saying Klopp has been found out.
> 
> Did anyone actually watch any of those losses? They generally dominated every game bay Bayern, missed chance after chance and were making inexplicable individual errors from normally reliant players. They're nowhere near Bayern's league but they're still comfortably Germany's #2 team. They may not recover enough points to get top 4 but they'll be there or thereabouts. It was a blip, nothing more. Great win for them today too. By all accounts it could have been 5 or 6 nil.
> 
> Edit: Look at the stats. 22 shots to 1. Not bad for a team that's been found out playing against the team that were 2nd in the league.


Fraudgen Flopp


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Kiz said:


> only repeating what everyone said about pep and a lack of plan b
> 
> he still dominated teams. meant nothing though.


Wasn't so much Pep but his general style of play, which they've adjusted this season and are playing a far quicker tempo. 

Plus, something would be seriously wrong if that Bayern team weren't dominating everyone bar a couple of teams in Europe.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

A splendid performance from capitano. His vision and passing game is just immense. That outside the boot pass was just sublime. Strootman on the bench, hoping he gets a little run out


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



EGame said:


> Lucho has made TATA look like a GENIUS. He's just that bad.
> We've managed to create our own David Moyes, and that is the most depressing thought of all time. I wish this season would end already.


I thought he wouldn't be that bad at the beginning but he clealy has no idea on how to manage this team. And it's even worse when you have guys like Pique and Alves playing when it was clear that they needed to be out of the team in the last past transfer window. I never understood his decision to left Alba on the bench and put Mathieu as LB a bad move who only benefit Madrid.

I think he won't last much longer in the season, only if Zubizarreta thinks that's the best for team.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



kingfunkel said:


> A splendid performance from capitano. His vision and passing game is just immense. That outside the boot pass was just sublime. Strootman on the bench, hoping he gets a little run out


7-0


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Irish Jet said:


> Wasn't so much Pep but his general style of play, which they've adjusted this season and are playing a far quicker tempo.
> 
> Plus, something would be seriously wrong if that Bayern team weren't dominating everyone bar a couple of teams in Europe.


im only talking about his end of time period with barca. teams quite obviously worked out how barca played, and while the quality was usually enough to get them through, they were found out, especially in europe.

it seems to be the opposite way around for klopp. but it's not the first time and it won't be the last time this happens. his tactics were great 3-4 years ago, but tactics only have a certain timelength. teams are inevitably going to work out the tactics that work really, really well. it's why carlo, mourinho and pep are amongst the best managers around, they've changed their tactics. some later than others, but they've changed, while maintaining the same philosophy for their teams.

klopp needs to adjust his team. not massively, just needs to tinker the high pressing game around to keep opponents guessing.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

sackbielsa.com


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*It's really too early to decide on Lucho. Yes the last few weeks have exposed in inexperience/bad judgement but he was never going to be perfect from the get go. People forget how well bringing Munir and Sandro straight in paid off and that he's at least been less willing to play Pique every single week. *


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I have a new sense of optimism since we changed formation.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531947472089018368
Moyes is the new Real Sociedad manager.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

pep guardiola has said that he will never again coach barcelona.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Das it mane, das it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

good luck to Moyes :moyes1


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I wonder if he'll bring his Jagielka tapes to San Sebastien. Maybe he'll show Canales some clips of Lee Carsley.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

El tactico:

Defendo
Crosso
Muchos Fellaini


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

FUSTICE WILL BE SERVED


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> El tactico:
> 
> Defendo
> Crosso
> Muchos Fellaini


:lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Might just start watching La Liga now since it has Suarez AND Moyes, the two best things from the 2013-2014 EPL season. :moyes4 :suarez2


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Moyes has made the right choice at the end of the day. Sociedad is a beautiful platform to work with. Fresh off a win over Atleti and the first game under Moyes will be against a beatable Deportivo after an international break in which he will probably learn to communicate with the players.

Wasn't the man for United, but certainly wish him the best.



> Might just start watching La Liga now since it has Suarez AND Moyes, the two best things from the 2013-2014 EPL season


More interesting for me will be Eibar hosting Real Madrid in their tiny homeground of 5000+ capacity. Gotta watch that one!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

*It's a good job for him. Sociedad are way under performing right now so he can't do much worse and it's not a team that's too talented or too expectant of top of the table success. He'll probably do just fine there.*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Seabs said:


> *It's a good job for him. Sociedad are way under performing right now so he can't do much worse and it's not a team that's too talented or too expectant of top of the table success. He'll probably do just fine there.*


What about when the Sociedad fans realise his football is shit on a stick? I imagine it'd pass at Everton, but not in Spain. There could even be more of an expectation on him to produce because his football's so gritty like Tony Pulis at Stoke


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> El tactico:
> 
> Defendo
> Crosso
> Muchos Fellaini


ARRIBA ARRIBA PHILOS NEVILLIOS


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Barca's midfield has had one assist in La Liga so far this entire season, contrast with Madrid's who have 17. That one assist was also provided by Busi and zero have come from creative mids. 

Tactical genius Lucho pulling all the strings.

:mj2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*










Press conference is tomorrow.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



RR said:


> What about when the Sociedad fans realise his football is shit on a stick? I imagine it'd pass at Everton, but not in Spain. There could even be more of an expectation on him to produce because his football's so gritty like Tony Pulis at Stoke


Moyes is not shit, but he needs to be highly selective. Pulis and Moyes are not exactly birds of the same feather, so no comparison there. Also, let us not go by past records. Successful managers are failures elsewhere and vice versa. This season in the EPL, Pochettino is doing a Moyes with Tottenham but it doesn't make him a shit manager. 

Similarly, no guarantee how Pulis or Koeman will fare with another club. This season's hero could be next season's villain. With the exception of top managers, its more or less the same everywhere.

I would just like to point out how some of the media have turned hypocritical and are painting a picture of Moyes being the victim and United the big bully now that the Sociedad gig is on - saying LvG is not doing much better but still given time. 

Let us get some things clear - the disaster last season was not solely Moyes' or the players' fault - it was a combination of both. We accept some problems were with United, but Moyes also did not seriously have a clue on how to rectify the mess. Coupled with the fact that his style did not suit the club.

Secondly, saying fans insulted Moyes but are supporting LvG also makes no sense. Because that silly stunt with the banner, etc was by some immature idiots - majority of fans would never openly do that against a current manager in charge, no matter how bad he was. It would damage his morale and the morale of the club. Same with the Fellaini boo boys - you can trash these players and managers via social media, but not when the game is going on. That's letting the club down. 

But it was actually the rival clubs who held banners like "Moyes is a football genius" and not the vast majority of United fans. For the most part, Moyes was fairly well tolerated. The only thing that I admittedly disliked was the manner in which he was dismissed - he may have failed, but professionally, he had integrity, was a decent bloke and did not deserve the news to be leaked before he knew it. 

Overall, its an episode that both Moyes and United would like to forget and move on.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

FUSTICE WILL BE SERVED


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Does this mean Sociedad will be putting in a derogatory bid for Baines in January?

If Moyes doesn't enter the stadium at his first game on a donkey with a fake moustache carrying a link of chorizo well then, fuck Sociedad.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Moyes will get job security after he beats Barca.

Our record is shit against Sociedad, Fuck me it will suck to lose to Moyes.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Inter Milan finally released Mazzarri. Mancini is ready to sign.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Not surprised Mazzarri got sacked. I read he had to get a win in our last game against Verona to have a chance of staying put, but we drew 2-2 in the end. 

Mancini coming back will be interesting if he does end up taking the job. Plus the January transfer window is weeks away, so what a time to re-join your former club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Moggi on Mazzarri:"Give him a relegation team he'll finish midtable, give him a scudetto team he'll finish midtable"

sums him up. just not cut out for top line management.

will be tough for bobby. big pressure on him, some at inter seem to think they're still big. this will be fairly similar to what he did with fiorentina and lazio. we'll see in the coming year what kind of owner thohir is, a sucker for the big names or someone who knows what they're on about.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Mancini and Mario back to Inter imo

Circle of life


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

:moyes2


----------



## Impeccable (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I am an FCPorto fan, so, I don't know Italian football that good.
However, being Inter Milan's coach it's an high risk job.
Inter is not champion since 2010, and is ir Maazzarri's fault?
Well...the directors should be more self-conscientious and manage a way to get back to the track and stop putting the blame on the coaches.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

http://www.fifa.com/world-match-cen...a-2000000019/news/newsid/247/575/2/index.html

wont hurt bayern but he's a talented little player. surely their youth is a concern going forward however? 3 points from 4 games in the uefa youth league, with only a come from behind win against roma earning those points. will probably lose to us again on the next matchday too.

i guess their only real problem is if dortmund stop producing players :duck


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Been reading the new Pep book and in the first part the author is really raving about him and how much Pep rates him, sees himself in him (no ****) and how he thinks he will be Bayern's Busquets. Spoilers I guess.

Still, there would be better teams interested in him than the ones that article suggests wouldn't there? Hannover, Augsburg and Gladbach...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

he is already leagues better than Can.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

so kalle has said that bayern have completed the payment of the allianz arena 16 years earlier than expected ! that's some ridiculously good financial management , i'd hire our bayern guys to guide greece to the promise land tbf


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

And because of that Hopfner has said that we have an abundance of spending money in the summer. Only problem is I can't think of many needs for the squad atm. :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Just buy Dortmund outright.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

We are all Hearts. What a day this could be.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> Just buy Dortmund outright.


dry well imo. Should buy Wolfsburg or Schalke.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Moyes' press conference:



> "I'm nervous but I've got a good feeling," he said at his first pre-match news conference.
> 
> "I have a concern about why we haven't won away from home this season so we have to make sure that changes.* We will try to be positive. We need to become hard to beat.*"


Nice to see him back to work. Brings back memories.:lol 

Well, Real Sociedad set for 7th by the looks of it.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Hope Lazio are up to doing their cross city rivals a favour  the leading goalscorer in world cup history to net the winner!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*










All time top scorer, Messi GOAT

:clap


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*










*Madrid's 1st goal :what?*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Sevco. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



kingfunkel said:


> Hope Lazio are up to doing their cross city rivals a favour  the leading goalscorer in world cup history to net the winner!!!


Sorry mate maybe they can try harder next time


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Don't really pay attention to the A-League, bullshit that Mulvey got sacked tho.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

The Lord arriveth. The Lord scoreth.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

The quality of those Juve goals :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

yes but have bayern paid their taxes?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Sounds like 'yes man' stuff as far as Moyes' team selection for his first match goes. Reinstating the fan favourite players. :woy

And his match was moved to a more obscure channel at the last minute to make room to show Madagascar 3 on the bigger channel in Spain. Never seen it but I thought the first one was shite so :moyes4


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

http://www.realmadrid.com/en/news/2014/11/official-announcement


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

i hope Neuer wins it


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

official announcement

WAAAAAAAAHHHHH

all platini did was mention his opinion. just like madrid have their opinion.

absolutely embarrassing that 'announcement'.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Real Madrid said:


> Secondly, *the Ballon d'Or is an individual rather than collective prize*which is awarded annually to the best player in the world, and we believe that, in order to maintain its prestige, those who participate in the vote * should take into account exclusively the individual professional achievements of the players.*
> 
> Finally, we believe that Cristiano Ronaldo has without doubt had his best ever professional year individually, and has claimed the *Champions League*, the Golden Shoe and the record for the highest goalscorer in an edition of the Champions League, as well as the Copa del Rey and the top-scorer award in La Liga. In the current season, he has won the* European Super Cup*, scoring both goals in the match, and is achieving spectacular figures such as his 20 goals in the first 12 matchdays of La Liga, which confirm his great moment of form and ensure that, more than ever, he is deserving of the Ballon d'Or.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I love Ronaldo. I'm pretty sure he wrote the statement himself.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Typical Real Madrid stuff. :allen1


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Moyes got his first win as Real Sociedad boss earlier.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Of course. He was victimised at United. Moyes is a top manager.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Oh with Carlos Vela we would have destroyed netherlands in the world cup, nice victory for moyes and sociedad


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Motherwell away in the cup tomorrow. Cup away days :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Just saw the Madrid goals and noticed that everytime Ronaldo assists, the goalscorer has to go over and high five him or whatever. He rarely does this when he scores though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Ronaldo can't help that he turns super saiyan every time he scores.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*






Indeed, even during training sessions.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Joel said:


> Just saw the Madrid goals and noticed that everytime Ronaldo assists, the goalscorer has to go over and high five him or whatever. He rarely does this when he scores though.


Maybe Real will write about this in their website. Good topic.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

he's quite selfish regardless of himself or anyone admitting it, he doesn't seem to take as much pleasure in team mates scoring or even when he assists usually, but as soon as he scores it's all all about him.

tbf he's that good, doesn't really matter, he deserves the praise etc


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Messi's not the paradigm of selflessness either, though he can arguably be considered a bit better than Ronaldo in celebrating with his team. 

Don't see any point criticizing these two. When they are both a different level of class, can single-handedly carry their teams on their best days and when their worst days are actually the best days of other players, they have the right to be selfish. Obsessing over individual records does not hinder the progress of their teams anyway. 

Though it does get a bit creepy how everyone, managers and players alike from Real or Barca has to say Ronaldo or Messi's the best or at-least make a glowing comment to be considered "part of the crew, part of the ship", to borrow a PoTC phrase. Its positively robotic.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

dry those tears hipsters, there will be a new dortmund some time soon.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Pirlo is past it, down to 10 men! Howay Torino


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> dry those tears hipsters, there will be a new dortmund some time soon.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> dry those tears hipsters, there will be a new dortmund some time soon.


I'm hitching my wagon to Marseille.

/inbeforeallyoumainstreamers.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Fucking Pirlo with a beautiful late winner :no:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



kingfunkel said:


> Pirlo is past it, down to 10 men! Howay Torino


:Frankie2


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Brilliant goal from Hobby nope sure about the celebration and which player was trying to shove his hand up him. Nainggolan is the best midfielder in serie a!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Gervinho is the undisputed GOAT, imo.

Edit: Pjanic is the undisputed GOAT, imo.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Was waiting on Liverpool mid-week for an accumulator and they fucked me.

Was waiting on Chelsea yesterday for an accumulator and they fucked me.

Am waiting on Barca this evening for an accumulator and they're just about to fuck me.

Miserable fucking cunts, the lot of them.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Busquets, you are a cheating cunt but God bless you.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Can we stop act as if Dortmund are still gonna some miracle comeback in the league now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

^ Show me some posts where people have done that on here, otherwise I'm going to consider you copied that from another forum.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Joel said:


> ^ Show me some posts where people have done that on here, otherwise I'm going to consider you copied that from another forum.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1374586-official-uefa-champions-league-europa-league-thread-94.html#post42299874

There was more,couldn't find it. Oh well go assume I copied it from another forum then.
:toomanykobes


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Jet :Jordan

Should've known before I clicked it


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Yeah there is no way that ultra poverty team is going to beat us. And we're pretty fucking poverty ourselves. 

Holy fucking shit @ the game today. Lucho is a complete nutjob.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

It's going to be all the more satisfying when I'm right.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



kingfunkel said:


> Pirlo is past it, down to 10 men! Howay Torino


:ti


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Pirlo goal was a legit jump up on the sofa moment.



> Just saw the Madrid goals and noticed that everytime Ronaldo assists, the goalscorer has to go over and high five him or whatever. He rarely does this when he scores though.


Not surprising really. We're talking about a guy who made alterations to his hair style during half time of an international tournament game.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Joel said:


> ^ Show me some posts where people have done that on here, otherwise I'm going to consider you copied that from another forum.


Dortmund defender.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Joel is basically a hipster. He jumped on the Southampton bandwagon recently but has been awfully quite about it.... since the Villa draw :homer2.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

The new hipster club after this season might be Marseille and next hipster manager might be Bielsa, although those who've followed him realize how good a short-term manager he is and we could probably refer him to Mr. Overachiever. Except with Argentina.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

anyone who paid any attention to bilbao should know how good bielsa is, but his intensity means that it's very short term

however, marseille get a good year and they're challenging for the title, so it's worth it even if bielsa's done some questionable things by the end of the season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539106605217095680


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Thank you for that contribution to the 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thread


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> Thank you for that contribution to the 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thread


Why did you do it, Denis?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I was merely a twinkle in the old man's eye at the time, brother


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Why did your father do it, Denis? 

What did them poor 39 souls do to deserve such a fate?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

My father has never even been abroad nor does he watch football

Marty, I'm afraid you are bringing my precious thread OFF-TOPIC and may even incite some sort of e-riot between the Juventus and Liverpool posters of WrestlingForum.com 

I can only imagine the harm Rush could do to Lawls by throwing a massage table at him and such a fight should not occur so close to Christmas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> My father has never even been abroad nor does he watch football
> 
> Marty, I'm afraid you are bringing my precious thread OFF-TOPIC and may even incite some sort of e-riot between the Juventus and Liverpool posters of WrestlingForum.com
> 
> I can only imagine the harm Rush could do to Lawls by throwing a massage table at him and such a fight should not occur so close to Christmas


Can you get back on topic please mate?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

You're right

Plz don't band me, Joel :woah


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

This isn't the first time you've gone off topic. 

You should be made an example of and banished to http://www.lacrosseforum.com/


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Balloon Door nominations - Neuer, Messi, Ronaldo

Who wins Best Actor?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Ronaldo's face if he doesn't win it would actually be worth it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Neuer should win it. Been outstanding for Germany and Bayern + he has the Copa del Mundo.

The individual stats of Messi and Ronaldo are pretty similar. Difference is Ron Man has won the CL and Messi is a WC losing finalist.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

If voting was extended to the end of last week, Messi wold have been likely won it. lulz. 

That being said, that stunned cunt Neuer is probably the most deserving.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Ronaldo and Messi might well be the two best players of their generation and that's fine and I could argue for a few other players being in their league but it's not as if I'm dramatically opposed to the idea of those two being labelled as such. They've earned it through historically brilliant goalscoring at club level. 

However, this was a world cup year. Ronaldo was injured and thus couldn't motor Portugal past a tricky group stage, Messi was equal parts brilliant and clinical and carried Argentina in the first 4 games but was then very tame in all the games that followed in which there was a peculiar role reversal that saw Argentina's defense spare the blushes of their choking offense. 

In my opinion, for this particular year, at least one of Robben or Lahm or Muller who also played top quality football for their club sides should have made the shortlist. 

Instead it looks like another Ronaldo and Messi obligatory love fest followed by a "let's pop in a third name" that actually makes it look as if we give a shit about our biggest international tournament. Last time I believe that role was played by Xavi and 2 years at the ago at the Euros by Iniesta.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I'm sorry to say again, it's Moyeseh:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

valencia is my new favourite team in football fuck all the rest, won me money


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

STEVE TURNBULL THE GOAT PULLING OFF A JUNINHO-ESQUE FREE KICK FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUARK

Edit: Oops, wrong thread. Banter.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Dropped points by Juventus means Roma can reduce gap to just 1 point if they beat Sassuolo 

Really hope Garcia tries something different, just to see if Destro/Totti is a possibility:

Santi
Maicon Manolas astori holebas
Nainggolan rossi
Florenzi totti gervinho/ljajic
Destro

Has to be said Nainggolan has been the best serie a player so far....to the point where I wouldn't be to bothered if they sold strootman to manchester


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

penaldo decides to fall over, gets a pen of course.

absolutely shocking


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Hope his bones shatter, or he rips his ligaments to shreds. 

Wouldn't even care if someone took a hammer to his legs and ended his career.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

neck and neck with neymar for best diver in the world


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



EGame said:


> Hope his bones shatter, or he rips his ligaments to shreds.
> 
> Wouldn't even care if someone took a hammer to his legs and ended his career.












Edit:

Hat-trick

:moyes1

29 goals 

:moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Moyes and mexico goolden boy play today :avit:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

The GOAT showing the world what a real fucking hat-trick looks like. None of that Penaldo diving bullshit.

OMFG those goals today, I need an oxygen tank.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Nobody cares about messi or barca, it's all about the Moyes.

:moyes2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Liam Miller said:


> Nobody cares about messi or barca, it's all about the Moyes.
> 
> :moyes2


4-0 defeat


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

:ti 

:moyes5





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541641574963486721


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Steaua Bucharest The Champions of Romania have (at least for now) lost the right to use their name, colours or badge because of a trademark battle.

http://www.theguardian.com/football...m-court-ruling-defence-ministry?commentpage=1

The "Hosts" playing in yellow :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



> Steaua’s flamboyant owner, Gigi Becali, and the club’s general manager, Mihai Stoica, are currently serving prison terms for abuse of power.


:davis


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Rumours that Moyes wants to bring Charlie Adam to Real Sociedad. :moyes2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

I went to Spain once

Nearly all the food was undercooked and I had to survive on cereal

RIP Charlie Adam


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Sounds like a shithole DA. I'll predict Fuertaventura or anywhere near Benidorm.

Should have gone to No Carbs Before Marbs or the mighty Magaluf.

Or Lanzarote if you're with a lady.

Actually I bet you went Tenerife, it's a dump there.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

It was Barca and some other dump near it lel

Awful places

RIP Luis Suarez


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Salou?

It was decent when I went. They must have known you supported Liverpool and were used to being spoonfed shit.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Last Christmas


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Heskey is training with Bolton.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT.

LUCHO JUST FUCKING LEAVE YOU STUPID CUNT. FUCK.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

lol


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Lelelelel. Fuckin Barca.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

NEARLY 8 HOURS LATER AND I'M STILL FUCKING LIVID. 

I HATE LUCHO SO SO SO SO SOOOOOOOO MUCH. FUCK I WANT TO SMASH HIS FUCKING FACE, HE'S RUINING THE ENTIRE GODDAMN CLUB.

SUCH FUCKING BULLSHIT MAN, THIS IS A FUCKING TRAVESTY.

FUCK I CAN'T EVEN CONTAIN MY RAGE.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

messi gawn look good in sky blue


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Is that the colour of PRISON uniforms over there in Spain?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Should pull a Hogan and join Madrid. NWO music plays as Ronaldo and Messi walk around the Bernabeu with excessive hair gel doing back and forth ball skills.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

EGame :lol


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Come on Sampdoria  1-1 i'll save my opinions till the final whistle....Juve have a habit of making me look like a dick 

On Enrique - it was obvious it was never gonna work at Barca, he is not good enough for a big team. He belongs at a celta level no higher.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

If we drop points so will Roma its okay.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

God forbid you actually send a Juve player off. What a joke


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544117743574716416
:wee-bey


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Penalty to roma, Perin sent off. Hopefully this can only mean points pulled back this weekend for the giallorossi

Edit fuck you ljajic


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

My god! Wins a pen and scores a beautiful volley  it's offical naingGOATlan


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

PSG slip up at Guingamp. Really do think the title is Marseille's to take this year. Looking strong against Monaco.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



EGame said:


> GOD FUCKING DAMMIT.
> 
> LUCHO JUST FUCKING LEAVE YOU STUPID CUNT. FUCK.


Don't understand why Barca didn't go for Klopp. Maybe he didn't want to leave Dortmund but...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

can someone explain WTF is happening to dortmund?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*










get in


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Updated the tags to this thread, please feel free to contribute. 

Thanks and happy holidays, 

EGame


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

bow down to scweinsteiger's greatness boys

http://giant.gfycat.com/EminentSilkyAlbacoretuna.webm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Dortmund getting relegated now. 

We Marco Reus now. 
We Mats Hummels now. 
We Ilkay Gundogan now.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Dat Messi mane, trying to increase his right foot on FIFA, 9 of the last 10 scored with his right.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



EGame said:


> Dortmund getting relegated now.
> 
> We Marco Reus now.
> We Mats Hummels now.
> We Ilkay Gundogan now.


you transfer ban now.

Besides, you missed their best player


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

will take my apologies over the klopp has been found out post now thanks.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Heartbreak at the death for Moyes :moyes8

Got through in the Cup though so maybe he can get that first trophy as a manager.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> will take my apologies over the klopp has been found out post now thanks.


who said he hadn't?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

hoping the board made some sort of verbal agreement or deal in principal to sign hummels in the summer as part of the Kagawa deal.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Jason Garretts Nightmare Before Christmas said:


> hoping the board made some sort of verbal agreement or deal in principal to sign hummels in the summer as part of the Kagawa deal.


lmao

"we broke kagawa, now give us hummels."


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Fergie broke Kagawa

We've got the tactical genius now so it's alright.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



21st Century Calendar Holiday said:


> who said he hadn't?


i wont EMBARRASS them any further by naming them


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Jason Garretts Nightmare Before Christmas said:


> Fergie broke Kagawa
> 
> We've got the tactical genius now so it's alright.


The tactical genius was the who let him leave :shrug


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Still winning the CL.

I'd love some Sokratis in the Summer. But that's basically it. Bayern will have the pick of their players anyways. They wont get relegated.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

kevin kampl signs from salzburg at dortmund. fee somewhere from 10-18 mil euros.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

THE SAVIOUR

is he any good?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

idk he's p good on fm

mats daeli apparently off the freiburg too. 2 mil.

ji is back at augsburg too. who he joined from sunderland. and then went to dortmund immediately.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Obviously he believes he is relegation material if he wants to join Dortmund.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Emile Heskey and Eidur Gudjohnsen gonna fire Bolton to the Premier League. What a tandem to have in 2015.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Neil Lennon complained people didn't take the Scottish league seriously enough when a job didn't fall into his lap. He gets a job and he signs the oldest people he can find in a five mile radius.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Aaaand Heskey scores on his debut :heskeymania


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Irish Jet said:


> Emile Heskey and Eidur Gudjohnsen gonna fire Bolton to the Premier League. What a tandem to have in 2015.





Seven Days of Kolo said:


> Neil Lennon complained people didn't take the Scottish league seriously enough when a job didn't fall into his lap. He gets a job and he signs the oldest people he can find in a five mile radius.


:gabby










Classic Heskey falling over finish.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*

Couldn't handle the A-League so he had to return to the minor leagues. :evil


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hibs beat Rangers 4-0 at home earlier today. Cannot wait for the Edinburgh Derby next week.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 A-League, LELiga, Bayernliga, Poverty-A, French league nobody watches Thr*



Green Light said:


> Aaaand Heskey scores on his debut :heskeymania


The legend still lives...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Torres now off to play under the man who he once captained. Wow how times have changed.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> Blackpool's on-loan midfielder Jacob Murphy has apologised for posting an image on social media that appeared to mock the team's on-field struggles.
> 
> The 19-year-old uploaded an image of himself with team-mate Donervon Daniels and the caption "We are going to lose... Again" before their game at Sheffield Wednesday on Boxing Day.
> 
> The game ended 1-0 to Wednesday.


:lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*top banter.*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

NYC FC letting Lampard stay with Man through the end of the year.

lol

How anybody thought a second team in New York was a good idea needs their head examined.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well seeing as apparently he never had a contract with new york it wasnt really their choice.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

'Their choice' li9ke they're a separate entity. :evil


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Moyes' Real SociedDAD 1-0 up at half time against Barcelona.

Jordi Alba OG on 2 mins - FUSTICE.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Moyes in.

Where you at Egame? lel Barcelona :maury


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*LOL*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Moyes for the Newcastle job?

:lmao Ham's sig. What did you say to get banned?


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

King moyse


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Barca have failed to win at Sociedad for the 8th year in a row. :moyes2


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Fair play to Moyes, that will give him a boost.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Moyes beats Barca. Fan-fucking-tastic!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHA










HAIL MOYESIE


So Palace's players had to get off and walk because their bus couldn't make it up the hill. Pardew's massive head already causing them problems.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Green Light said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked his comments at the end, he came for the fans. He just wants to be loved.

Good guy Pards.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

#datdaveymoyesswag


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

david moyes beating the david moyes of Spain


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Enrique is what a cunt lol. Thinks he can rotate for a ground Barcelona have never ever won at

EGame may have just had a heart attack


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

lolbarca

lolmoyes


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

2015 so far:

- Chelsea concedes 5 goals
- Madrid streak ends
- David Moyes beats Barca

The Football Gods must have taken acid on New Years.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Kiz said:


> david moyes beating the david moyes of Spain


Neat.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

zubi has had his contracted terminated by barca

one of barca's biggest problems has been removed. now all that needs to follow is the entire board and lucho.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

I wake up in the morning, check my phone and find that Moyes has beaten Barca. Had to read it twice to believe it.

Maybe he can loan those Jagielka tapes to Luis Enrique considering that's the only transfer they could possibly achieve until next Jan?

A chance to take the lead over Real who look like they can go on a second unbeaten run and Enrique chooses to rest Messi and co. Wow, I could do a better job than that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

puyi has now also left barca

the collapse is starting


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Moyes for the Newcastle job?
> 
> :lmao Ham's sig. What did you say to get banned?


Nothing ban-worthy, they just couldn't handle reading the truths I was posting IN THE COLD LIGHT OF MOYES.










http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30677030



> *David Moyes admits he had always wondered how to "possibly get a result" against Barcelona.*


"I wonder what I have to do to win." :moyes2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What's annoying is that despite Barcelona having never won at the Anoeta, Lucho again chooses the wrong time to rotate the team. That was an even worse decision than Mathieu at LB in the Clasico, he really looks out of his depth as manager. What's annoying is that Sociedad usually win against Barca by playing well - this time they didn't, they offered nothing, it's just Barca put in another pathetic display - credit to them though they defended resolutely. This season really has been a case of Messi and Neymar carrying the team with some individual brilliance and consistently outstanding performances, they both deserve better. That's losses to Malaga Sociedad Getafe and Celta this season, and zero goals scored in any of them.

The board is the bigger issue though, Zubi going is a positive step, but he's clearly just a human shield for Bartomeu, the sooner elections called the better and I'd be surprised if Lucho saw out the season with one or two more bad results, it really looks like a 4 way fight for 2nd place at this point w/ Atletico, Valencia, Sevilla - Real will walk the league this year. Great time for a year long transfer ban as the team clearly needs a refresh and depth in midfield. Losing Thiago really was a disaster, as was turning down Kroos at a reasonable price and not going for Isco after Malaga's CL run.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

#MoyesIn for Barca is imminent via my sauces. #ITKiz


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Kiz said:


> puyi has now also left barca
> 
> the collapse is starting


Moyes did this

:moyes


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Liam Miller said:


> I liked his comments at the end, he came for the fans. He just wants to be loved.
> 
> Good guy Pards.





> Dover Athletic chairman Jim Parmenter has accused newly-appointed Crystal Palace manager Alan Pardew of being arrogant.
> 
> Apparently, the former Newcastle United boss did not like walking 150 yards from the coach drop-off to Dover’s ground for the FA Cup third-round tie on Sunday.
> 
> ...



Good guy Pards making friends already. What a swell guy.


But that's none of my business :kermit


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pardew. What a hero.

Barca are a shambles right now. They need to find a way to get the best out of Suarez in that team because they'll need that front 3 to carry them. So weak defensively, Sociedad barely attacked but when they did there was so much space for them to exploit, they were actually pretty poor. Been that way a few times when watching Barca this season. If Barca play like that at the Etihad they'll be thumped.

Enrique looks out of his depth. Their board are joke from top to bottom and the ban is going to prevent them from strengthening where they need it. Rakitic and Suarez were strange signings even if they are great players. The great attack was already there. They needed top defenders - Hummels, Silva, Benatia - A top right back too - Instead of wasting money on dross like Vermaelen and Mathieu.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cadena cope says lucho is 'in his final hours' as barca manager.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Makes it sound like he's about to be assassinated :woah


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

They probably saw Messi following Chelsea on instagram.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

It's official: Luis Enrique is the David Moyes of Barca. The difference is that the board at Barca know to sack him at this point rather than waiting until April for him to drag them down for longer.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Barca should move for Allardyce imo


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Allardyce can do better... :kobe


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

haha madrid


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Still waiting for that Atletico drop off :hendo2

Simeone with his kid :banderas*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just watching the highlights now

gimenez is going to be a star. lock him down for years with a mega release clause. still raw but what a header. blatant penalty from the moronic ramos too. costs madrid more than he helps them.

torres looked solid on debut too. simeone's idea of playing griezmann up top is a great one too. taken his game to a new level this season, been able to consistently score and lead a line when needed.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought that was a ballboy.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Agreed w/HoL.

Griezmann central suits him much better. His biggest asset is his scoring, because he's not a particularly great dribbler or crosser. France really wasted him on the left during the World Cup.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

his best asset is his moustache


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz was fewmin about it in the catbox.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's fucking atrotious. along with his haircut, he's a downright paedo


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> Andy Townsend will reportedly leave ITV at the end of the season.
> 
> Pundit Townsend and presenter Matt Smith will leave the broadcaster after it lost the rights to Champions League, FA Cup and Europa League games to other channels, the Daily Mail reports.


Leave the memories alone my son. :townsend

Wrong thread? :shrug

Joel do your job and move this pls


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

BILD: Junior Malanda, of Wolfsburg, has died in a car accident. R.I.P.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Awful news.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Norwich had another bite at the promotion cherry as :mike phelan's yellow and green army beat table topping Bournemouth today. 

Hopefully we will jocky for a top six place under new Scottish manager Alex Neil (although apparently he came down from the stand and consulted with Phelan after Howson was incorrectly sent off) and create some momentum, peaking at the correct time so we can go straight back up via the playoffs. There's no reason why we shouldn't with this squad in what is an utterly turd league. It's just a shame that we wasted half a season on the radio presenter fpalm

Btw Bulk, I can confirm that Cameron Jerome has decided to become a footballer this season :brodgers He has been fantastic in terms of goals, creating chances, hold up play and pressing. Got to credit Adams for what wasn't an obvious signing, although even a broken watch is correct twice a day, with the likes of Vaddis, Lafferty and Grabban having produced hours and hours worth of shite.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Velvet Skybox said:


> BILD: Junior Malanda, of Wolfsburg, has died in a car accident. R.I.P.


wow what the fuck


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

Velvet Skybox said:


> BILD: Junior Malanda, of Wolfsburg, has died in a car accident. R.I.P.


What a talented young player. It's a shame he won't be able to fulfill his potential. Horrible news. RIP.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

ITV losing all that football and townsend getting the axe is awesome news.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Rest in peace Junior Malanda.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Andre said:


> Norwich had another bite at the promotion cherry as :mike phelan's yellow and green army beat table topping Bournemouth today.
> 
> Hopefully we will jocky for a top six place under new Scottish manager Alex Neil (although apparently he came down from the stand and consulted with Phelan after Howson was incorrectly sent off) and create some momentum, peaking at the correct time so we can go straight back up via the playoffs. There's no reason why we shouldn't with this squad in what is an utterly turd league. It's just a shame that we wasted half a season on the radio presenter fpalm
> 
> Btw Bulk, I can confirm that Cameron Jerome has decided to become a footballer this season :brodgers He has been fantastic in terms of goals, creating chances, hold up play and pressing. Got to credit Adams for what wasn't an obvious signing, although even a broken watch is correct twice a day, with the likes of Vaddis, Lafferty and Grabban having produced hours and hours worth of shite.


I've been keeping up with your results in the papers over here and I smile every time I see Jerome's name down as scoring.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Totti knocking out the selfie goal celebration  strootman changing the game!!!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Regarding Alex Neil as manager of Norwich: he's done a fantastic job at Hamilton. As it stands, his newly-promoted squad are 4th in the Scottish Premiership with the smallest budget and gate in the league, and now he has actual money to play with. He's only 33 so inexperience may hinder him though. 

Still surprised that Phelan wasn't appointed full time.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Impressive outing by Barca. Especially considering their current crisis. They completely outclassed Atletico in the 1st half and made them looked very ordinary. Deserved winners.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone see that fatarse idiot Martin Samuel go on about Messi being arrogant today in the daily fail? Cringeworthy to say the least.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah he's awful

Perfect fit for that paper


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

another year, another farcical toty from uefa

luiz and silva being in is laughable. horrible year for both of them
ramos and lahm didnt play left or right back. ridiculous
iniesta there on name value alone. koke and modric more deserving from la liga alone
muller had a better year than di maria

at least the front 3 was right. that's about it.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

U talking about the ballon dor team of the year or whatever?


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Silva deserved his place but please don't tell me they added David Luiz!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The person who is managing the English national team thought that Mascherano was the best player of the year, ronaldo and messi weren't in his top 3......


http://resources.fifa.com/mm/docume...2/50/58/45/fboaward_menplayer2014_neutral.pdf


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

david luiz in the toty is ridiculous, mascherano had a poor year excluding the world cup. a third of the vote going to players outside those 3 seems odd as well.

neuer
lahm
godin
ramos
filipe luis
modric
koke
di maria
neymar
ronaldo
messi

would have probably gone for something along those lines myself. really hard to leave out courtois. you could put another german or arda turan in that midfield.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

lmao best part of the show, looks high as fuck.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

united_07 said:


> The person who is managing the English national team thought that Mascherano was the best player of the year, ronaldo and messi weren't in his top 3......
> 
> 
> http://resources.fifa.com/mm/docume...2/50/58/45/fboaward_menplayer2014_neutral.pdf


You could easily form a trio for the year that doesn't include either Messi or Ronaldo. Ronaldo was injured and Messi underperformed again on the world's biggest stage. Only Messi fanboys and the media think he carried Argentina to the World Cup Final, all Messi did was carry them out of the Group stage where the defense took over and very nearly won them the tournament. 

The hype for these two has gotten out of hand tbh. Until they actually do something iconic for their countries they don't deserve to be praised as much as they are. Ronaldo and Zidane are a class above.

Lol at no Muller being in the team. I guess 5 world cup goals and genuine class play for his club all year round doesn't quite cut it when you're a forward player who doesn't boast fancy showboating skills.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That's the team voted by actual players, not by FIFA fyi.

And yes, it's shit.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neuer
Lahm Godin Boateng
Robben Alonso Modric Koke/Di Maria
Muller Messi/Suarez Ronaldo​
when does Koke ever play CM anyway?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I guess I get Roy's voting if you only consider World Cup performances but that isn't what Ballon D'Or is for and people who overlook what Ronaldo has done week in week out at Madrid for someone having a decent club year and a great World Cup are numpties.

TOTY I'd go for:

Courtious

Juanfran/Lahm Godin Miranda Luis

Robben Modric Di Maria/Muller

Messi Suarez/Aguero Ronaldo​
Sorry for liking my keeper to not be a total maverick. Back 5 could easily be all Atletico. All of them were superb and you just don't see anything close to defensive units like that anymore. Couple that with nearly all other defenders being gash and it's hard to suggest many alternatives to them. Lahm I guess over Juanfran works but I like having all 4 once I got 3 of them in. Ramos and Pepe would be decent shouts. Don't think Kompany had his best year. Modric should be an obvious pick over the course of the year. Vastly underrated which is a real shame. Robben should be a lock. Di Maria or Muller is tight. Bale shouldn't be near. Messi and Ronaldo duh. Probably pick Suarez over Aguero just but it's super tight. 

World Cup XI would be totally different but so would my December 2014 XI.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *World Cup XI would be totally different but so would my December 2014 XI.*


what happened in december 2014?


----------



## binex2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

Amazing thread title 

Barca
Juve
Bayern
PSG
Melbourne CITEH


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> what happened in december 2014?


Chelsea lost the league.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

R.I.P Sir Jack Hayward.

I don't really care for Wolves, but the man really loved that club, spending fortunes to rebuild Molineux, as well as the team which lied in the third tier when he bought them. After finally seeing the club reach the prem for one season in 03/04, he sold the club for ten quid in 2007 so that Steve Morgan could fund another promotion campaign. In a sport where more and more owners of medium sized clubs are looking to make profits and exploit the big tv money available from promotion to the prem, Sir Jack literally is one of a dying breed of owners who are genuine fans first and foremost.

A truly sad day for football that will unfortunately be overlooked by most.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> what happened in december 2014?


*Football games were played. Bayern didn't play many so it fits my crusade against them to omit them all :evil*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Football games were played. Bayern didn't play many so it fits my crusade against them to omit them all :evil*


:krillin2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/9645213/moyes-gets-sent-off

Eating the crisps :lmao*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Bet they tasted like FUSTICE.

Didn't want to mix crisps & nuts at the same time though, fair enough with them being different textures and all.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Comes out with all them shiny awards only to see Torres score.:faint:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HE'S BACK!


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

LMAO, two times Torres. This is awesome.

Godin is such a beast of a defender. Wish United could get him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If Torres scores a hat-trick at the Bernabeu. :lol

RONALDO


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Torres just scores when he wants to mane,.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The disgusting scenes outside Ibrox tonight should get Rangers banned from Scottish Football. Fucking scum.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

What happened? 

I know the game got abandoned but what else happened?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cliffy said:


> What happened?
> 
> I know the game got abandoned but what else happened?


Hearts fans being attacked outside the ground . Rangers fans throwing bricks at hearts supporting buses which are mostly filled with families. 

There's a pic doing the rounds on social media of a Hearts fan lying on the ground after being attacked by Rangers fans. 


Rangers fans really are fucking scum. Hope the club goes bust again.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Three first half goals, a saved penalty from Ruddy... then we nearly threw it all away in the second half :moyes1

We desperately need Bassong back in the side. It's just a shame that Adams loaned him out to Watford who are above us in the table. We really could have done with him for those three months, you idiot. Need to sign a mobile/solid RB as well. We're done too easily on the counter when pressing high up the pitch.

Decent start for Alex Neil. He will have learned a lot about the character (or more to the point lack of) from some of his players today. Shame we can't field eleven CAMERON JEROMES.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So I had a dream last night that Lyon were playing Marseille, Lyon were winning 7-1 and Bielsa ran on to the pitch and started fighting his own players :hmm:

I think I might be Nostradamus :hmm:


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

2 weeks today is the first old firm in almost 3 years :mark:


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Unless Roma massively improve and become more consistent I can't see them grabbing the scudetto this year. Another game, another poor performance. Granted they had several players unavailable yesterday but it's been this standard all season.
The only reason it's so tight is because Juventus keep dropping points that they weren't last year, hopefully that continues and Roma can bring in cech. De Santis is just shit pure and simple shit, to the point I'm sure he's on the Juve payroll


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Real SocieDAD lost :jose


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> Unless Roma massively improve and become more consistent I can't see them grabbing the scudetto this year. Another game, another poor performance. Granted they had several players unavailable yesterday but it's been this standard all season.
> The only reason it's so tight is because Juventus keep dropping points that they weren't last year, hopefully that continues and Roma can bring in cech. De Santis is just shit pure and simple shit, to the point I'm sure he's on the Juve payroll


Don't be so salty.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Mainboy said:


> Rangers fans really are fucking scum. Hope the club goes bust again.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Deloitte have released their annual 'Money League' which ranks teams by overall revenue, for the 2013/14 season:

(in millions of euros)

(figures don't include transfer fees)

Real Madrid 549.5
Manchester United 518
Bayern Munich 487.5
Barcelona 484.6
PSG 474.2
Man City 414.4
Chelsea 387.9
Arsenal 359.3
Liverpool 305.9
Juventus 279.4
Dortmund 261.5
Milan 249.7
Spurs 215.8
Schalke 213.9
Atletico 169.9
Napoli 164.8
Inter 164
Galatasaray 161.9
Newcastle 155.1
Everton 144.1

http://www2.deloitte.com/content/da...group/deloitte-football-money-league-2015.PDF


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

all 20 prem teams were in the top 40. palace had more revenue tan porto


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

doesn't matter how useless your manager is when these two keep producing










one game ban incoming


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ronaldo needs a thug life video for that.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Just heard Dortmund have signed Kampl. Absolutley brilliant signing for them! Has the potential to be world class


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

A week today, Old Firm :mark:


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Why on earth did Manchester United let Pogba leave :O is he currently the best midfielder in the world?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> Why on earth did Manchester United let Pogba leave :O is he currently the best midfielder in the world?


yes a 21 year old who plays in the serie a is the best midfielder in the world


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seb said:


> one game ban incoming


*"what's the most games we can ban him for before he misses an important one"*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Amazing first half. Then the 2nd was the total opposite. Torres with these quick fire goals though maaaaaaaaaaan.*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Wolfsburg leading Bayern Munchen 2-0 @ HT

Really good game this. De Bryune, whilst making a lot of bad decisions, is causing Bayern all sorts of problems


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wolfsburg going in DRY on Bayern.

Bayern's defending has been a shambles. The right side is basically empty.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

yeah, bayern getting utterly decimated.

Dost's second goal tho :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Must be a fun league when you can :banderas at a goal against you when you're getting pounded.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

De Bryune running absolute riot & Bayern making our defending look world class

How'd he manage to get behind all 3 of Bayern's defenders in his own half for his 1st?! Blimey

& that 2nd... bama4


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well, if pep was ever missing pique, he can be happy knowing he has his brazilian cousin at bayern


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sign De Bruyne please.

lel Bayern got rekt, fucking rekt m8's


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wolfsburg went in DRY. what a result. triffic stuff


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Must be a fun league when you can :banderas at a goal against you when you're getting pounded.


or maybe i'm just not as salty as you prem fans :draper2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You don't take it seriously enough. There's a guy who goes to United games with his kid, both sit near me, who genuinely told me that he wanted his son (who Id guess is about 13) to have a United tattoo on the back of his neck (where the dad also has one). Thankfully the kid isn't a retard like his dad and mentioned two reasons as to why it'd be bad. Affect job prospects & the fact he's barely out of primary school.

So yeah. I want you to get a De Bruyne face tattooed onto your kneecap please.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

vader pretending he goes to utd games :duck

what's next, you live in manchester?

vader pls


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I do!

Which also requires another sad face


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> You don't take it seriously enough. There's a guy who goes to United games with his kid, both sit near me, who genuinely told me that he wanted his son (who Id guess is about 13) to have a United tattoo on the back of his neck (where the dad also has one). Thankfully the kid isn't a retard like his dad and mentioned two reasons as to why it'd be bad. Affect job prospects & the fact he's barely out of primary school.
> 
> So yeah. I want you to get a De Bruyne face tattooed onto your kneecap please.


enguin


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Real fans booing Bale again.

Madrid fans are so disgraceful it's absolutely laughable.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Keep it up. We'll be nicer.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Keep it up. We'll be nicer.


:lol



Vader said:


> I do!
> 
> Which also requires another sad face


oh, so you're the mental fan who stands up topless, waving your utd top in one hand, holding your burger in the other, chanting falcao's song all game, with your fellaini wig on to top the lunacy off?

now it all makes sense


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

dortmund dead bottom after 18 games... :klopp

it'd be something of an accomplishment for them to win the cl & get relegated in the same season. what a roller coaster ride that would be for them


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Another defeat. At home. RIP in peace.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that bandwagon disappeared quickly


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

5 years ain't a bad run

they're still no city, mind


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

AC Milan have announced plans for a new stadium holding 48,000 that is to be owned by the city council


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> that bandwagon disappeared quickly


klopp has to go. Leave this situation unattended and relegation is a very real possibility


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he really does. the stuff after the match with the fans was a terrible look. weidenfeller and hummels having to go over there and calm them down. klopp should've gone over there too, but really just stood around looking clueless.

he's been found out. absolutely no doubt in my mind. while his gameplan will still work against teams outside germany, german teams have played him and bayern over and over. the individual errors kill them too, the goal against augsburg was just another laughable attempt at defending.

they're an absolute mess. they're really kind of getting away lightly from what i've seen due to their last few years, but this season has just been calamity after calamity. can't win at home, can't win away. it's always been 'they're just a couple wins away' but once you get into this level of losing, it's hard to get out of it, no matter how talented the players are individually.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They'll stay up. With or without Klopp.

Amazing what's happening though. If they keep Reus for they'll get over the line in the end. They've missed him badly and he's never really got going when he's played.

Immobile has been a huge disappointment.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Dortmund lead Freiburg.:clap

Atleti for the win. Hopefully Arda Turan keeps his shoes on for this one.

EDIT: Casillas is spectacularly poor today so far.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Despite almost all transfers being an absurd disappointment, too soon to remove Klopp like HOL is suggesting. Yes, getting caught out, yes, trying to play Immobile like Lewandowski and Mkhitaryan like Kagawa, but after fantastic seasons and getting Dortmund into the elite of Europe, he deserves to sort his own mistakes.

Freiburg game is still a below average performance. Freiburg were the worse team on the day.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Atletico murdering Real. James is being missed, that's for sure.

Terrific stuff. All that's needed now is for super sub Torres to come on and score a brace.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dortmund's next two fixtures are also against teams around them. Win them and they'll be pretty comfortable.

Last week was a disaster. But the draw at Leverkusen was not and that's a huge win today. Still don't see any chance they go down. The players are just too good.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Brilliant from Atletico, garbage from Real. Ronaldo was absolutely pathetic in petulant child mode the moment they went 2 down and nothing went right for him. *


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I think it's worth linking the peak of Scottish tackling.






And that's a yellow card...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

should've followed up with a powerbomb


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Roma take the lead 

OMFG Verde :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Another spellbinding display from Messi, he is playing arguably the best football of his career in the past few months, taking apart top teams one after another. He scored/assisted the first four goals against Bilbao but his play for the last goal where he just toyed with the Athletic defence waiting for Busquets to get up was really special. Neymar is having a a superb season as well with 23 goals @ better than a goal per 90 without a single pen. Barca's displays against Atletico, a very good Villareal team and tonight at San Mames give me hope for the rest of the season.

https://twitter.com/optajose/status/564545057949515777

^ oh man


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

when messi's at his best, he's like a galaxy above everybody else in the football world.

I haven't watched that much barca this year so maybe barca fans can help me out here, iniesta seems so out of form this season, everytime i've watched barca he's a shell of his former self.Is this like a dip in form or has he played like this since the start of the season ?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Unfortunately injuries are catching up with Iniesta and he hasn't looked anywhere near his peak levels for nearly 2 years or so. Really sad because he is such a beautiful player. 
As for Messi, he's starting to look at full fitness again which I don't think he's been at for quite some time. Ronaldo is a great player but let's face it Messi is on another level.

PS. Neymar is an arrogant cock, Enrique needs to sit him down and pull him up for being a twat.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i see messi is reclaiming his throne after letting the teary one borrow it for a laugh


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> when messi's at his best, he's like a galaxy above everybody else in the football world.
> 
> I haven't watched that much barca this year so maybe barca fans can help me out here, iniesta seems so out of form this season, everytime i've watched barca he's a shell of his former self.Is this like a dip in form or has he played like this since the start of the season ?


Unfortunately your assessment is correct, last season he was only really turning up for the big games and otherwise lacklustre, this season he has been appalling, I don't think he has a goal or an assist yet. Team looked far more fluid last night when he was benched for Xavi, who has looked rejuvenated this year after an average couple of years himself. It's sad to see Iniesta in decline as he was the best midfielder in the world for a good 4-5 years and mesmeric to watch at his best, even more so for Spain. Barca need a bit of a refresh in midfield, Cesc for Rakitic was a good start but Thiago leaving was mortifying, he would have been running the midfield now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Thiago never leaves the doctor's office.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

get rafinha in and let him take over. or young denis when he comes back


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wolfsburg are on fire currently, great to see them doing well

Milan are a mess, had an awful January window too overall


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> get rafinha in and let him take over. or young denis when he comes back


Not sure Donnacha is ready yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh he's ready


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He's not even next in line to be a mod tbhendo.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Inter finally won again last night :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Thiago never leaves the doctor's office.


Serves him right as the only reason he left is because his buy out clause was triggered due to a lack of playing time, caused by... Injuries.



Kiz said:


> get rafinha in and let him take over. or young denis when he comes back


Rafinha is a decent prospect but from what I have seen, nowhere near Thiago. He is best buddies with Lucho though so he will be given plenty of chances, and he can't be any worse than Sergi Roberto who is Bojan Lite.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sergi roberto gives me hope that one day i can too play for barca. horrific player


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Serves him right as the only reason he left is because his buy out clause was triggered due to a lack of playing time, caused by... Injuries.


:sadpanda


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

super


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dortmund looking fine. As I knew they would.

They should comfortably finish in the top half.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz's style has been found out. It's expected when you have it as long as he does. :evil


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

top keks m9


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lol hamburg lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

another messi hat trick overshadowed by this


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Up there with the best attacking trio I've ever seen.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They're totally nuts to watch as an attacking setup right now.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

messi and neymar have 61 goals between them this season, both going at more than a goal a per 90 (with or without penalties). messi with nearly double the goals/assists of BBC combined in 2015 and ahead of his 2012 91 goal year rate. barca in outrageous form in the last month.



> Goals without penalties this season for club+country
> Neymar 31 in 2714 minutes (1.03 g/90mins)
> Cristiano 28 in 3085 (0.82)
> Pens: CR 10-0 Ney


i remember when people on here were calling this guy a youtube footballer. not bad stats, especially when you consider he turned 23 this month and already has 42 goals for brazil as well. surely he's number 3 in the world atm.

suarez goal above was with his left foot if you didn't notice :suarez1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:bored


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the king is back

long
live
the
king


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Messi :mark: Suarez :mark:

As for Neymar i'll admit when I'm wrong, I called this guy a show pony, Robinho 2.0, youtube etc but he's starting to prove me wrong. Only issue with him is he does needless stopovers when a pass or a straight run would be for effective. He's still a bit wasteful and makes stupid decisions every now and then but it's becoming less of an issue. Still young though hopefully he'll drop the trick and gain half a stone


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah cos that's really affecting his game.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Serie A fans, Why are Inter in 9th and are they actually that poor?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because their team isnt very good and bobby is being forced to pick up the shambolic pieces of the long lost baldwin twin mazzarri


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

terrible stuff in italy concerning parma. literally so broke they can't afford to host their game against udinese.

just waiting for platini to come in and save them. that's what ffp was going to do.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Dortmund's next two fixtures are also against teams around them. Win them and they'll be pretty comfortable.
> 
> Last week was a disaster. But the draw at Leverkusen was not and that's a huge win today. Still don't see any chance they go down. The players are just too good.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Putting down all their wins to the resurgence of Gundogan.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great to see him playing well. Reus being fit though just makes all the difference, he's so good and is taking the chances he was missing before Christmas. Kagawa seems to be finding some form too.

They look back to their best going forward. The Juve tie could be great.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Really sad to see what's happening in Italy with Parma. Grew up watching their team of the late 90's and early 00's.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

^^^^ Wow what a team! Didn't know Parma had all those players at the same time.

That would kick the shit out of the current Serie A.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Apparently Parma have been dissolved. 

19 team Serie A for the rest of the season, all Parma's results are automatic 3-0 losses. Sad stuff.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ffp will save them tho

any day now


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Meanwhile in Scotland, there's an actual title race. Best of all, it involves my home club :mark:

Aberdeen going down to face Celtic next Sunday and if we win there we've got a good chance. Helps that Celtic are up against Inter three days before. Hoping they win because fixture congestion.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Haydosgooner said:


> Apparently Parma have been dissolved.
> 
> 19 team Serie A for the rest of the season, all Parma's results are automatic 3-0 losses. Sad stuff.


Holy shit, that's sad news. They were bad ass in the 90's and I've always had a soft spot for the club. Pretty much sums up the sorry state of Italian Football


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jesus Christ.

That's fucking awful. My first Championship Manager club. God damn. 

Truly is a sorry state of affairs in Italy right now. Sad to see their fall from grace.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

platini, where art thou


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

wow Parma. is this similar to what happened to Fiorentina back in the day?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pretty much the exact same yeah

the full details havent been released but it's looking likely they will cease to exist and have to start again, like fiorentina


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Velvet Skybox said:


> Meanwhile in Scotland, there's an actual title race. Best of all, it involves my home club :mark:
> 
> Aberdeen going down to face Celtic next Sunday and if we win there we've got a good chance. Helps that Celtic are up against Inter three days before. Hoping they win because fixture congestion.


It's the most exciting season in the scottish top flight in a very long time.
Aberdeen keeping the title race alive, a fight between St Johnstone, free fall Hamilton and Dundee <3 for the top six. Hopefully the dees get in.

Also the relegation battle :mark:
Even Partick Thistle are getting pulled into it now!


----------



## Claudia (Jan 14, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Really sad to see what's happening in Italy with Parma. Grew up watching their team of the late 90's and early 00's.


It was a great team! I was only a child at that time, but I miss this, the Serie A was the most beautiful championship at that time... the only team that is trying to rise up, in this time, is Juventus FC, but is far away from the biggest teams of Europe :crying:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hearts are 10-0 up right now

Absolutely pissing the Scottish championship


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Never doubted Dortmund for a second.

Sustain this form and they'll still get into Europe.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dundee jobbing out to Ross County once again 
And everyone on this thread be like "who?"
My god Scottish football is so irrelevant. 

Dortmund on fire right now. Although it's maybe taken too long for them to get a champions league spot. Good to see them doing well again though.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

All of the Scottish Prem bottom four won today, and third to fifth all lost.

Shit, as they say, is getting real.

Now all we need is for Aberdeen to win tomorrow, and you've got a :mark:-worthy league run-in.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Suarez scores 1 and assists two?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> It's the most exciting season in the scottish top flight in a very long time.
> Aberdeen keeping the title race alive, a fight between St Johnstone, free fall Hamilton and Dundee <3 for the top six. Hopefully the dees get in.
> 
> Also the relegation battle :mark:
> Even Partick Thistle are getting pulled into it now!


Motherwell getting relegated this season would be funny. Hearts and Hibs to come up. We've only lost 2 games in 5months :mark:



Cliffy said:


> Hearts are 10-0 up right now
> 
> Absolutely pissing the Scottish championship


It will be funny as fuck if they win the title at Ibrox.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Velvet Skybox said:


> All of the Scottish Prem bottom four won today, and third to fifth all lost.
> 
> Shit, as they say, is getting real.
> 
> Now all we need is for Aberdeen to win tomorrow, and you've got a :mark:-worthy league run-in.



This :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Motherwell getting relegated this season would be funny. Hearts and Hibs to come up. We've only lost 2 games in 5months :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be funny as fuck if they win the title at Ibrox.


Dundee keep putting those jobbers Ross County over.  

Haven't beaten them in our last 10 meetings, definite bogey team. Oh well I'm still happy with Dundee this season. I don't see us getting pulled into any relegation dogfight with our points tally but with Dundee I'm never sure.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Dundee keep putting those jobbers Ross County over.
> 
> Haven't beaten them in our last 10 meetings, definite bogey team. Oh well I'm still happy with Dundee this season. I don't see us getting pulled into any relegation dogfight with our points tally but with Dundee I'm never sure.


Don't worry mate. I'm sure us and the dees will destroy the league next season


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Don't worry mate. I'm sure us and the dees will destroy the league next season


I think we will both be top six atleast. Accies, Inverness and DAB's all in decline 
Anything but a serious title challenge will be frankly unacceptable from Dundee.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I think we will both be top six atleast. Accies, Inverness and DAB's all in decline
> Anything but a serious title challenge will be frankly unacceptable from Dundee.


Mate one of us is winning the league next season. :mark:


I strangley have a great feeling about this season. In my head i believe we're going up and are winning the cup but in my heart i believe we're going up and we're in the final regardless.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Mate one of us is winning the league next season. :mark:
> 
> 
> I strangley have a great feeling about this season. In my head i believe we're going up and are winning the cup but in my heart i believe we're going up and we're in the final regardless.


Hibs have been getting crazy luck in the draws this year, I'm pretty jelly to be honest compare to our draws. I mean Aberdeen & Celtic how is that even fair? :lol Maybe it's your year? I would be happy to see it. :grin2:

I just wish Dundee could get a trip to hampden now and then. :crying:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Klopp and Dortmund are still the hipster Goats.

:klopp2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Hibs have been getting crazy luck in the draws this year, I'm pretty jelly to be honest compare to our draws. I mean Aberdeen & Celtic how is that even fair? :lol Maybe it's your year? I would be happy to see it. :grin2:
> 
> I just wish Dundee could get a trip to hampden now and then. :crying:


I don't i could control myself mate 

You'll win it next year


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> I don't i could control myself mate
> 
> You'll win it next year


We are both well overdue a cup win. :laugh:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

:woo :woo :woo SUPER ALEX NEIL :woo :woo :woo


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Andre said:


> :woo :woo :woo SUPER ALEX NEIL :woo :woo :woo


The man worked wonders in Scotland with Hamilton Acacemical. He's one of the best young managers going right now. I've heard some refer to him as 'Sir Alex' :lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> The man worked wonders in Scotland with Hamilton Acacemical. He's one of the best young managers going right now. I've heard some refer to him as 'Sir Alex' :lol.


Alex Neil will be Scotland manager one day.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Alex Neil will be Scotland manager one day.


He will probably go on to do better things than manage Scotland sadly. :crying:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The top of the Championship is incredible. Norwich and Watford have pretty much came from nowhere and Derby and Boro are still looking strong. Will go right to the wire.

Freedman is doing some job too, although I tend to think that maybe Pearce was just that bad.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Pearce is and always has been abysmal at management.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

We didn't come from nowhere, we escaped from the radio presenter's studio.

Stuart Pearce has always been an awful shit cunt in terms of management. Continues to get jobs based on a rep of once being a good full back with a hard man reputation. The fact that he used to be the England U21's coach is the biggest indictment of the fa. The guy that played David James up front as a serious tactical decision that was worked on in training...


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Awesome game in Bremen against Wolfsburg. 
1:0 - 1:1 - 2:1 - 2:2 - 3:2 - 3:3 - 3:4 - 3:5 
Two times Bas Dost again.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> He will probably go on to do better things than manage Scotland sadly. :crying:


Hibs?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> The top of the Championship is incredible. Norwich and Watford have pretty much came from nowhere and Derby and Boro are still looking strong. Will go right to the wire.
> 
> Freedman is doing some job too, although I tend to think that maybe Pearce was just that bad.


Reckon Norwich and Derby are going with Middlesbrough going up through the play-offs.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

TEVEZ

JUVE

Pretty much clinched another Scudetto.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Toronto FC season opener on Sunday, and I manage to schedule a joint baby shower/house warming party right when the game is on.

Fuck I'm an idiot.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Dost is killing it lately for Wolfsburg, much different to the player he was last season


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Salah is destroying it with Fiorentina. Looks like we'll make back our money if his impressive form continues.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

And KDB too with Wolfbsurg, probably Schurrle soon too. Makes me wonder if they just weren't good enough for the Premier League, are better suited to the other European leagues, or if those leagues just aren't as good. I still think a guy like De Bruyne deserved a better run out.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

By all accounts, he did show the desire to fight for his chance at the Players like that aren't worth keeping when you're in a tight fight like we are right now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

or chelsea didn't give him enough chances. he was coming off a fine spell at bremen and then barely played. now he's getting a chance and is showing what he can do.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

At a midtable club, in a less demanding league, where he doesn't need to fight for his place. I'm sure Schurrle is going to look like a world beater at Wolfsburg too. Doesn't mean he was right for Chelsea.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sure De Bruyne could have been fine for Chelsea. Mourinho chooses to operate with a smaller squad. An example is Luis, who has been barely used except when Azpilicueta has been injured. Mourinho opts to flog the same players because he has his inner circle of trust.

Not sure if you're calling Wolfsburg or Bremen midtable, but Wolfsburg certainly aren't. A large part of that is down to De Bruyne.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> At a midtable club, in a less demanding league, where he doesn't need to fight for his place. I'm sure Schurrle is going to look like a world beater at Wolfsburg too. Doesn't mean he was right for Chelsea.


and what was de bruyne meant to show in 3 league games?

i dont understand why they're automatically dismissed as not showing enough fight when most of the time they barely got a chance to fight.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*De Bruyne and Salah didn't get a fair shot but Schurrle showed he wasn't good enough as a 4th choice AM that could be relied on to start in must win games. At best he was a strong 5th choice AM who could be effective off the bench but they needed a 4th choice and Schurrle's value financially far exceeded his playing value.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Not sure if Salah would ever have been good enough for Chelsea. Sure he may not have got that many opportunities, but in the time he did he just seemed to have pace and no end product. I think we just bought him because he did well against us when he was with Basel, also because we needed a body to make up for Mata's departure. I agree with everyone about Schurrle. Never was good enough to start, and off the bench didn't provide that game changing attacking ability.

I remember in last year's preseason De Bruyne looked very good for us (albeit against loser teams). Then he got injured and it all went to hell. May not have been great in his handful of appearances, but its hard to gather form right after a lengthy injury/not having a good run of game time. Been watching a fair bit of Wolfsburg lately, and De Bruyne seems to be at the helm of providing that ball that leads to a goal. I would have loved having him as an option for whenever Oscar goes off the rail. But oh well, what could have been and such.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'm sure De Bruyne could have been fine for Chelsea. Mourinho chooses to operate with a smaller squad. An example is Luis, who has been barely used except when Azpilicueta has been injured. Mourinho opts to flog the same players because he has his inner circle of trust.
> 
> Not sure if you're calling Wolfsburg or Bremen midtable, but Wolfsburg certainly aren't. A large part of that is down to De Bruyne.


It's true that Mourinho does likes a small squad and that you have to be fully trusted to get an opportunity. But De Bruyne had chances in the cup and was shocking (the Sunderland game in particular). He had a really good debut vs Hull and that's all the good he showed at Chelsea. But apparently, he was not giving enough in training. 

I don't see a reason to not call Wolfsburg a midtable side. Second in the Bundesliga for one season doesn't mean much to me. Let's see how well they do next season in the CL and then I'll acknowledge them greater if they prove to be.



Kiz said:


> and what was de bruyne meant to show in 3 league games?
> 
> i dont understand why they're automatically dismissed as not showing enough fight when most of the time they barely got a chance to fight.


He had cup games and he sucked. There's such thing as training, Kiz. And it was said he didn't show much until December, when Mourinho said he is now doing well and deserves a chance, but he never got one, before he left. If he wanted it he would have stayed and earned his way back in the reckoning, but he didn't want to. I didn't mind because it was World Cup year and we got a lot more than what we paid.

He wasn't good enough for Chelsea at the time. It's one thing to do it for the likes of Wolfsburg and Fiorentina, it's another doing it for the top sides in Europe. It's harsh and it doesn't mean De Bruyne isn't a very good player. But that's just the way it works.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

thanks for telling me training existed, i had no idea previously

all it seems is that the didnt try enough card is wheeled out quite frequently with no real justification


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well you could have fooled me since you're just judging it on 3 games.

He sucked in the games he played, but one. He didn't train well. He wasn't good enough. He left. He moved to an inferior side, with less pressure and a league not as high intensity and has flourished. He was a good player, he has become a very good player in the circumstances he plays in now.

It's not hard to comprehend. Feel free to form your own opinion on it. But I'm going with what I have heard.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Tbh I didn't see much of De Bruyne at Chelsea (probably because he barely played) but when I have watched him for Bremen and Wolfsburg he has been super impressive. I reckon he could cut it at any of Europes top clubs if given the chance.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

or chelsea just can't develop players?

hopefully one day i can comprehend it. but until then i'll keep trying. young player not given proper chance at club goes and plays well at club he's given a proper chance at as he matures.

oh boy my brain hurts now.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't see how you can say someone wasn't good enough based on less than 10 games, especially a young guy coming from a different league. Just a case of Mourinho/Chelsea not trusting a young player.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Kiz said:


> or chelsea just can't develop players?
> 
> hopefully one day i can comprehend it. but until then i'll keep trying. young player not given proper chance at club goes and plays well at club he's given a proper chance at as he matures.
> 
> oh boy my brain hurts now.


You look at Chelsea's record of developing players and it is quite pathetic really. 

The only player I can think of is John Terry. A fine player but also a racist, shagging teammates missus scumbag. :laugh:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Zouma who is younger proved he is good enough in under 10 games, under the same manager, in a position where you're more liable to make a mistake that costs the team. Played in far harder games than De Bruyne did as well. 

If De Bruyne played well in the cup games, he'd have got his chance. Instead he was dead tired and blowing hot air after 15 minutes vs Swindon in September. Some players won't have the capabilities to play the style we have and De Bruyne had that problem. Same as Mata. Both quality players given the time, but they don't have the physique or stamina to play the high press we do.

I love how most football fans always look at how a player has moved on and is doing well at a smaller club in a different league, where the demands are different and think it was a mistake for his former team to sell. Erm no, he's doing well because he's in an environment that suits him and he has now moved onto another level he probably wouldn't have got to staying at the former club. Why on earth would we start a De Bruyne who was struggling to adapt over the likes of Hazard, Oscar, Willian and even Mata at the time? Like, I'm 99% sure that all the people arguing for De Bruyne didn't watch his appareances for Chelsea, nor read what was going on. But everyone wants to be an expert.

Mistakes are never using Sturridge properly in his proper position, when he has proven he can fit in your team and has the potential to be one of the best strikers in europe, which ends up pissing him off and you having to sell him to a good team in your league, because he refuses to sign a contract extensuion, vecause he was treated poorly.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

another madrid slip up, boo boy bale hitting the post from the half way line right at the end ique2



Joel said:


> At a midtable club, *in a less demanding league*, where he doesn't need to fight for his place. I'm sure Schurrle is going to look like a world beater at Wolfsburg too. Doesn't mean he was right for Chelsea.


i love how this is still preached by people, when in reality defending in the prem is appalling and most of the teams are poorly organised which is why (chelsea excluded) they are exposed in europe year after year, often by teams with inferior players. i wouldn't rate the prem any higher than the bundesliga. the only league that can look down on them at the moment is spain, where the standard grows year after year.

schurrle is a cracking player and I was surprised he was sold, even if he was under par this season. de bruyne and salah no surprise though, salah just seemed to be another swp, good player being wasted on the bench. de bruyne the same, not a strange sale, more of a strange buy.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ronaldo and Bale have been terrible in this past month.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andy West
‏@andywest01
Last five Liga games for Real Madrid: 7 points, 2 defeats, 5 goals scored, 6 conceded. Ronaldo 2 goals (1 pen), Bale 0 goals or assists.

madrid's best player atm is unquestionably isco.

http://streamable.com/122u close but no cigar. bilbao look very strong atm, they along with villareal, sevilla and valencia all extremely tough matches now for the top 3. malaga would be up there too but they throw away points against the weaker teams.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> another madrid slip up, boo boy bale hitting the post from the half way line right at the end ique2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you on defending in the Premier League. The lack of tactics from the top teams (excluding Chelsea) is why Premier League teams are struggling in Europe. However the lack of tactics is also why we see end to end games most of the time where the intensity is high and you need to be very athletic to succeed. And that is what I mean by more demanding. You don't have as much space as you get in other leagues, because players are on you straight away. It's why Salah is loving it in Serie A at the moment - so much space to run into. He'd never get that in the Premier League due to the nature and that's why he couldn't do much for Chelsea. It's the one league where if you have a perfect first touch, you can destroy the opposition, as you can swivel around your opposing player, but lots of loose control usually ends in a turnover due to how close the opposition players are.

I still would have the Premier League over the Bundesliga. I think why people still love the Prem is because no team lies down for another. While in other leagues, bottom side teams do not even bother. That could be due to the Prem sides inept tactics where it makes it a league where every team has a chance, but it provides excitement.

Schurrle should be better than he is right now. He's a great counter attacking player, as long as he is on the end of the move. He's great at getting into space and he has a strong shot. But he's lacking hard all other areas. He's a sloppy passer and can have a poor first touch, which means he breaks moves down easily. His decision making is really erratic. Honestly, I thought this season he was going to make himself a first eleven player at Chelsea, but it was just poor performance after poor performance. Maybe at the moment, he needs to go to a side where he is guaranteed playing week in and week out. As a guy, he's awesome. One of the best attitudes I have seen at Chelsea. Really hope he develops more to his game and becomes more of a complete attacker.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Totally agree with you on defending in the Premier League. The lack of tactics from the top teams (excluding Chelsea) is why Premier League teams are struggling in Europe. However the lack of tactics is also why we see end to end games most of the time where the intensity is high and you need to be very athletic to succeed. And that is what I mean by more demanding. You don't have as much space as you get in other leagues, because players are on you straight away. It's why Salah is loving it in Serie A at the moment - so much space to run into. He'd never get that in the Premier League due to the nature and that's why he couldn't do much for Chelsea. It's the one league where if you have a perfect first touch, you can destroy the opposition, as you can swivel around your opposing player, but lots of loose control usually ends in a turnover due to how close the opposition players are.
> 
> I still would have the Premier League over the Bundesliga.* I think why people still love the Prem is because no team lies down for another. While in other leagues, bottom side teams do not even bother. That could be due to the Prem sides inept tactics where it makes it a league where every team has a chance, but it provides excitement.
> *
> Schurrle should be better than he is right now. He's a great counter attacking player, as long as he is on the end of the move. He's great at getting into space and he has a strong shot. But he's lacking hard all other areas. He's a sloppy passer and can have a poor first touch, which means he breaks moves down easily. His decision making is really erratic. Honestly, I thought this season he was going to make himself a first eleven player at Chelsea, but it was just poor performance after poor performance. Maybe at the moment, he needs to go to a side where he is guaranteed playing week in and week out. As a guy, he's awesome. One of the best attitudes I have seen at Chelsea. Really hope he develops more to his game and becomes more of a complete attacker.


agreed with pretty much everything, especially the bold. i think the prem/buli are pretty much on a par atm, though the prem is set up perfectly for attacking players to shine not only due to the standard of defending but also how aggressive and gung ho all the teams are. chelsea know how to play in europe though, they know how to play sensibly, know how to slow a game down, know how to defend and be compact, and most importantly, they know how to play with and without the ball. it's hard not to like schurrle, both as a player and a personality.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Prem is shite.

Championship >>>>> All.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

aduritz is a modern marvel

there's nothing special about him, but put it on his head and he'll score more often than not. it's a shame about the basque only policy because a partnership of aduritz and ruben castro from a couple of years back could've given bilbao even more success and consistency.

it is amazing too how bilbao are continually able to get not only players, but managers who are able to get the best out of a limiting situation. of course bilbao have had some amazingly talented players, but the basque only policy is a severe limitation. each of their teams press high, are great with the ball at their feet and defend as a unit, over and over besides bielsa's last season.

imagine preferring bale to neymar too. lel.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

MLS :mark:


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

The Basque only policy is strange, they would be so much successful if they dropped it. They certainly have money, their new stadium is fantastic.

Then again that money probably comes from all the cash they receive in transfers as they don't buy anyone. :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's tradition. good on them. a testament to them that they've managed their success with it in place. incredibly likeable team with large levels of loyalty amongst their players for the most part


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Kiz said:


> it's tradition. good on them. a testament to them that they've managed their success with it in place. incredibly likeable team with large levels of loyalty amongst their players for the most part


Yep, it's quite remarkable how successful they have been with their limitations. Got 4th a couple of seasons ago (hence qualified for the CL) and made the Europa League final. 

They know how to do business with the clubs hungry for their talent aswell, the reason Llorente and Herrera went for big fees and why they have managed to keep the likes of Munain. 

I know I spelt Munain wrong but I don't care. :lol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> schurrle is a cracking player and I was surprised he was sold, even if he was under par this season. de bruyne and salah no surprise though, salah just seemed to be another swp, good player being wasted on the bench. de bruyne the same, not a strange sale, more of a strange buy.


De Bruyne has the most number of assists in the top 5 European leagues and is consistently Wolfsburg's best player. By all standards, he is well above Schurrle.

He might not have been at his time there, but at this point, he is also better than all of Chelsea's attacking mids except Hazard, but as Joel said, his game appears custom made for the BuLi based on his performances at Bremen/Wolfsburg to his stint at Chelsea.



BELLAMYYYYYYY said:


> *Ronaldo and Bale have been terrible in this past month.*


Bale has been terrible all season.



Joel said:


> I still would have the Premier League over the Bundesliga. I think why people still love the Prem is because no team lies down for another. *While in other leagues, bottom side teams do not even bother*. That could be due to the Prem sides inept tactics where it makes it a league where every team has a chance, but it provides excitement.


I think this is unfair. Dortmund were a full fledged top side prior to this season (and would have made most people's ton 10 in Europe). But bottom BuLi sides have made them look anything but spectacular. Some of it is tactical and some of it is pure grit, but the idea that bottom sides don't try against top teams in the BuLi is a myth.

Just because Bayern have perfected the art of navigating the BuLi doesn't mean that the rest of the league doesn't bother. In fact, the table standings from 2 - 18 show a lot more variance in the BuLi than the entire table usually shows in the Prem.

Even our game yesterday against Hannover was tough as nails. They parked the bus and hit on the counter and even scored the opening goal. We just have enormous quality to overturn most difficult situations.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

How are Barca only winning 1-0. Btw Iniesta is miles a head of Zidane...it's as simple as that


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Aren't Bilbao the only side apart from Barcelona and Real to never be relegated from the top division? I'm pretty sure that stat was referenced back in the mid 00s when they were the spanish wigan and constantly flirting with relegation. If so that's an even more impressive measure of how well they've performed based on their limitations.

As Kiz said, it's hard not to respect Bilbao as a neutral based on their tradition and respect for where they come from. It's obviously limiting their full potential, but not to the point now where they're lucky to make the top half. In times where more and more clubs abandon tradition and history for short term success it's amazing to see a club refuse to abandon their principles.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck Bilbao. WOAT FM team. 

I'll wait to see how Schurrle does in the same team but I'm pretty sure I was wrong about him being better the KDB, who looks world class atm. His performance against Bayern is as good as any individual performance I've seen this season and he's been consistently brilliant from the highlights I've seen.

The Premier League is comfortably more physically demanding than the other big league's in Europe. The Championship probably is too.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> How are Barca only winning 1-0. Btw Iniesta is miles a head of Zidane...it's as simple as that


How can you be miles ahead of one of the greatest players of all time? I love Iniesta but no-one whose ever played football is miles ahead of Zidane.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> How can you be miles ahead of one of the greatest players of all time? I love Iniesta but no-one whose ever played football is miles ahead of Zidane.


Because I'm not clouded with nostalgia; blinded by his frequent marseille turns and dat UCL final volley (probably the greatest CL goal ever). He was inconsistent, slowed play, outclassed by not only his teammates but the opposition players too and did pointless little tricks that were ineffectual. I agree with Agnelli "Zidane is more entertaining than useful"

You'll no doubt bring up the france '98 victory which let's face it was won by France's defence and Thuram was the best player of the tournament. His player of the year awards which were never deserving: '98 belonged to Ronaldo but it was decided over 1 match. '00 belonged to figo and '03 belonged to nedved/henry. Overhyped by his mate Platini, sponsors, fifa and with nostalgia playing a massive part makes people forget he was a show pony who was never really that great and Iniesta pisses all over the guy.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Superstar impact at two world cups. An assassin for his country. An elite club player. You can't use the great teammates excuse when both Zidane and Iniesta played with great teammates and all time great world cup defences.

How can you give 98 best player to Ronaldo when you factor in what happened in the final? I don't know what happened to him, whether it was the pressure or an incident or an injury and it sucked that he couldn't play but fact is he didn't play in the game where his country most needed him. 

I agree on Thuram being the best player in that tournament though. Zidane's best world cup performance wise was in 06.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Kaka with a wonderful touchdown to cancel out Mix's humdinger of a homer.

Enjoyed the game despite the quality not being there and the defending looking like a bunch of hungover lids on the park on a Sunday swinging ale house kicks in a Sunday league game but it won't really be there for neither side for a while since it's the first professional games in their history.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Superstar impact at two world cups. An assassin for his country. An elite club player. You can't use the great teammates excuse when both Zidane and Iniesta played with great teammates and all time great world cup defences.
> 
> How can you give 98 best player to Ronaldo when you factor in what happened in the final? I don't know what happened to him, whether it was the pressure or an incident or an injury and it sucked that he couldn't play but fact is he didn't play in the game where his country most needed him.
> 
> I agree on Thuram being the best player in that tournament though. Zidane's best world cup performance wise was in 06.


He didn't have much impact in '98, except for the final... which granted is probably the best time to make an impact. Didn't help the fact g'uivarch was the striker. He was average in '98s in '06 he was average then he had a great game against Brazil and suddenly as always with zidane the other poor games are just wiped from memory. I'll give him he was consistently inconsistent.

Because '98 is a year not a match? The only reason he didn't win best player in 98 was because of that final, which is a disgrace. 1 match cancels out Ronaldo's year and cancels out Zidane's poor season. If that 1 match didn't happen he wouldn't even be in contention. What happened to Ronaldo prematch was a great injustice to football...although even a fully fit Ronaldo would struggle against that wall that france called a defence.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I understand your points about consistency but the tougher it got the better Zidane got. I'll take that over most players because as a team-mate I want someone whose going to help lead me to the biggest trophies as opposed to a ton of league titles. 

The above by the way is obviously not a comparison to Iniesta. Iniesta and Zidane are two all time greats, I would think it equally bonkers to say that Zidane was miles better than Iniesta.

Also if a guy scores 2 goals in a World Cup final there is just no way in hell you can call that an average world cup campaign. That feat alone turns an average world cup into a borderline great one. The pressure of scoring in that environment is unreal let alone doing it twice.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

There were calls for Zidane to be dropped in the 2006 group stages where they only one game, the one he was suspended for.

I actually do think he was somewhat overrated in his career, although still one of the greats.

Roy Keane routinely got the better of him. 

I'd have Ronaldinho much high on an all time list. Certainly in terms of their peak.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

In terms of peak alone, it's hard to put anyone ahead of Ronaldinho.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

king


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

0 goals in world cup knockout stages. Lol some King.




> Roy Keane routinely got the better of him.


No shame in that. Keane was incredible. Just underrated like Irwin career wise because he's Irish. Even when Ireland had players playing for the top teams in the country they were still billed as wily underdogs, not players who could actually play football and who at the time were arguably better talent wise than England.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ireland=GOAT country in my humble opinion

Heard some Messi stats today

Average % of shots inside the 6 yard box that end up in the goal
All players: 38%
Messi: 48%

In the pelanty area
All players: 13%
Messi: 22%

Outside the pelanty area
All players: 3.1%
Messi: 12.1%

That last one :done

Somebody plz confiscate his accuracy PEDs

77% from pelanties tho which is bad


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Calling Zidane an elite club player is a bit of a stretch. I would agree he's overrated, but only when you're comparing him to the very best of the last 20 years - he's still top 10 for me. He's certainly not had the consistency of performance, big game impact, or achievements that Iniesta has had in his club career though. Even if you look at international football, where Zizou has all of those in abundance, Iniesta beats him there as well. He's probably Spain's best ever, and clearly their most important. If you look at their technical skill, Iniesta wins again, though Zidane always more likely to grab a goal.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

The only thing overrated about him is that he's probably not as good as Platini but has a greater reputation because of the World cup win. Platini was a better scorer, passer and just as good in big games. It wasn't his fault that a referee let the opposing goalkeeper stay on the pitch after knocking one of his team-mates into a coma in a tight semi-final game.

Still Zidane has 98, 00 and 06 as great international campaigns to his name and while he may not have been elite as Messi/Ronaldo club level he was no slouch for Juve/RM either. To me he's the best player of the last twenty years.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*How old were you during Platini's playing days?*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

How old are you that you don't know how to read and research about older players and gain an understanding of which legends were able to match or exceed their usual production in big games?

For example do I need to watch Gerd Muller score 68 goals in 62 games for Germany to realise that he was probably fucking good for his national team? No course not, the stats in the big games speak for themselves. 

Watching how good an individual player is in a random game is not enough to tell you how good they actually are because it doesn't factor in the pressure of the moment. Being able to handle that pressure and raising your level for the big moments is the ultimate test of the world class teammate.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so, 6?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiz said:


> so, 6?







You really are a funny guy!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Petit isn't a better midfielder than Ballack. One scored in a World Cup final, the other lost about 3 finals in one year.

Pressure moments are good but they're not the be all and end all of individual players. Teams win World Cups. Teams win CL's.

Add to the fact that club football is miles better than international football in the modern day.

Basically Messi is about a million miles better than anyone that anyone on this forum has seen. Ronaldo (both), Iniesta, Maldini are below. Same with Zidane, Xavi and other standouts.

Form your own opinions through watching them at their peak, not reading about how Terry Butcher got mauled twice by Maradona. Going off stats alone then Pele is a runaway leader.

Except he's not.

Messi is.

I'm not even exaggerating. Look at what he's done. He's my age (ish). His poor years are better than 99.9% of other players good years. Who gives a fuck if he hasn't won a World Cup, the ARGENTINA team has been awful for years. Miles worse than Maradona's.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Vader said:


> Petit isn't a better midfielder than Ballack. One scored in a World Cup final, the other lost about 3 finals in one year.
> 
> Pressure moments are good but they're not the be all and end all of individual players. Teams win World Cups. Teams win CL's.
> 
> ...







Vader, let this here be a lesson. You gonna post at the GOAT, you best not WOAT


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

this isn't poetry corner.

If you're not going to bother arguing the point, either insult me or ignore me. Don't post shit.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Vader said:


> this isn't poetry corner.
> 
> If you're not going to bother arguing the point, either insult me or ignore me. Don't post shit.


If you're just gonna write shit in the first place I'm not going to waste time responding to it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You are the worst adult.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

If that's what you say bruh


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Excuse me, MODS???? I'm trying to discuss a point and Henry is being childish. Not even a proper personal insult about me either.

Can he be reprimanded please?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> If you're just gonna write shit in the first place I'm not going to waste time responding to it.


Err, you are responding to it. Just in a childish manner.

Can we cut the crap as a whole? Everybody go back to pretending they know more than they really know.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Didn't we agree AGES ago that it was a bad idea comparing players from different generations?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's perfectly okay to if you've never seen them and have stats and youtube instead

nothing gets me going more than 6 mins of zico set to dubstep


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Vader said:


> Excuse me, MODS???? I'm trying to discuss a point and Henry is being childish. Not even a proper personal insult about me either.
> 
> Can he be reprimanded please?





BkB Hulk said:


> Err, you are responding to it. Just in a childish manner.
> 
> Can we cut the crap as a whole? Everybody go back to pretending they know more than they really know.





Kiz said:


> it's perfectly okay to if you've never seen them and have stats and youtube instead
> 
> nothing gets me going more than 6 mins of zico set to dubstep


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good old fashioned melt


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

My thread has descended into chaos


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> My thread has descended into chaos


It was never going to amount to much with you being the OP.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579341152563904512
:moyes1


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

WOOLCOCK said:


> It was never going to amount to much with you being the OP.


agreed


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

https://vine.co/v/OYjp2X6migt


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

@Andre I see Norwich doing well, only 3-4 points off automatic promotion. Where do you see the championship race heading? Who will be promoted? Who will finish in top 2? who will finish in the next 4? I was following it for a bit because I had a mate at work who's a Brentford supporter.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

1. Bournemouth 39	42	73
2. Watford	39	32	72
3. Middlesbrough	39	29	72
4. Norwich	39	33	70
5. Derby	39	26	67
6. Ipswich 39	16	67
7. Brentford	39	12	66
8. Wolves	39	11	65

top 8 in the championship atm, games played far left, middle goal difference with points on the far right. 

the run in

Bournemouth: Ipswich (away), Birmingham (home), Brighton (away), Reading (away), Sheffield Wednesday (home), Bolton (home), Charlton (away).

Watford: Derby (away), Middlesborough (home), Milwall (away), Nottingham Forest (away), Birmingham (home), Brighton (away), Sheffield Wednesday (home)

Middlesbrough: Wigan (home), Watford (away), Rotherham (home), Wolves (home), Norwich (away), Fulham (away), Brighton (home).

Norwich: Brighton (away), Sheff Wed (home), Bolton (away), Leeds (away), Middlesborough (home), Rotherham (away), Fulham (home).

Derby: Watford (home), Wigan (away), Brentford (home), Blackpool (home), Huddersfield (away), Milwall (away), Reading (home).

Ipswich: Bournemouth (home), Huddersfield (away), Blackpool (home), Cardiff (home), Wolves (away), Nottingham Forest (home), Blackburn (away).

Brentford: Fulham (away), Nottingham Forest (home), Derby (away), Sheffield Wed (away), Bolton (home), Reading (away), Wigan (home).

Wolves: Nott Forest (away), Leeds (home), Birmingham (away), Middlesborough (away), Ipswich (home), Wigan (away), Milwall (home)


On the other end, Blackpool look relegated, with Milwall and Wigan likely to follow. I think Fulham with the win yesterday may have escaped, but you can never be too sure.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I think Bournemouth will win the league this season. They look legit class and have a favourable run in. The system of play that Howe has worked on for many years over two spells at Dean Court is paying off. 

Beyond that it's just a wild guess. 

Derby have fallen off badly after they lost Chris Martin (possibly the best player in the league, who Hughton let leave Norwich on a free, lol) to injury. McClaren has them playing good football but they need Martin to hold the ball up for overlapping midfield runners as that's how their system works. They also need him to score goals because otherwise they're lacking outside of Darren Bent.

Boro are brilliantly organised by Karanka and don't overly rely on any real key individuals, so they're a decent shout, but have a tough run in. Norwich vs Boro in particular is a game to look out for. They have the knack of grinding out results due to their excellent defensive discipline, so they will probably pick up enough points to finish comfortably in the top six, regardless of also having to play Watford and Wolves.

Having said that about Boro's tough run in, Watford are a bunch of flat track bullies who are found out basically any time they play the top teams teams in this league. They desperately need to finish top two because I can see them being turned over in the play offs. Not a bad outfit at all, but they badly lack organisation and resilience at times.

We (Norwich) have the best squad in the league. No other team could have coped with losing a striker in red hot form like Grabban to injury. We also have a decent run in. However Ruddy is really shit this season and keeps conceding soft goals, so clean sheets are hard to come by, even since new manager Alex Neil having made us far tighter at the back. We've also been poor at home against struggling teams that just park the bus, so an "easy" run in isn't necessarily the best thing for us, especially when we often concede at least just once. Tbh I'd take a playoff place after the dj left us in such a state, adrift of the playoffs, but I remain hopeful that we can put another string of wins together and clinch second.

The Scum (Ipswich) are a bunch of mediocre, slow, long ball merchants, but McCarthy is getting the absolute maximum out of them. The fact that a clogger like Daryl Murphy has scored 23 league goals for them suggests as much. If they finish top six they could be a real dark horse due to their organisation and team spirit. I think they would be humiliated if they went up, but the club are in a dire financial state so I doubt they would care.

Brentford have gone to shit ever since their chairman and manager (Mark Warburton) fell out over differing philosophies for how the club should be run, which led to a mutual agreement that Warburton would leave the club at the end of the season. Brentford were excellent before these shenanigans, so either it's undermined the club or is just a major coincidence.

Wolves have some good quality, with the likes of Sako and Afobe being quick, powerful and goal hungry, but the team doesn't score enough in general. They could sneak into the playoffs if they keep up their recent form, which would be a good achievement for Kenny Jacket after winning league one last season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Does the relegation look sure to you? I just can't believe a FA Cup winner in Wigan has fallen so hard.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Wigan have sold basically all of their quality players (who were responsible for the attractive brand of fitba under Martinez) since they were relegated from the prem, which included McCarthy, McArthur, Mcmanaman and Maloney. They had a shit defence in the prem for the last couple seasons and nothing has changed since then. Without a lethal striker to paper over the cracks I'm not surprised that they're struggling. I can't imagine that Malky Mackay has had an easy trying to command respect and motivate the players either, ever since he was rightfully outed as a bigot. Their only hope is to grind out a few wins with Mackay's dour brand of negative football and hope that Rotherham continue to plummet. I'd be happy if either side ends up relegated, because Steve Evans the Rotherham manager is also a massive cunt, if you care to google him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Andre said:


> Wigan have sold basically all of their quality players (who were responsible for the attractive brand of fitba under Martinez) since they were relegated from the prem, which included McCarthy, McArthur, Mcmanaman and Maloney. They had a shit defence in the prem for the last couple seasons and nothing has changed since then. Without a lethal striker to paper over the cracks I'm not surprised that they're struggling. I can't imagine that Malky Mackay has had an easy trying to command respect and motivate the players either, ever since he was rightfully outed as a bigot. Their only hope is to grind out a few wins with Mackay's dour brand of negative football and hope that Rotherham continue to plummet. I'd be happy if either side ends up relegated, because Steve Evans the Rotherham manager is also a massive cunt, if you care to google him.












tax evader eh


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Looking forward to the game tonight, fancy a barca win with hopefully a few nutmegs from messi.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

any team news for classico?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

On current Barca should win by more than 3 goals.

Madrid have to step the fuck up.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wonder if this will be the game were bale chins ronaldo or ronaldo chins bale.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

BBC Live feed is always great for a laugh during Clasico's, because of the complete morons they quote. Didn't even pick any of the obviously sarcastic ones. Game hasn't even started, here's a selection of idiots:

Ian Simpson: Schneiderlin could play for any of the big teams

Shohan Sen, from Kent: Never been convinced by Rakitic personally.

Enyine Kofi: Think Messi, Ronaldo, Isco, Xavi, Iniesta cannot be replaced. But the rest can by most players from the Premier League

Carlos Jenzen: Only defenders, maybe Seamus Coleman

Luke Smith: Hazard over Neymar

Luca Young: Hazard, Fabregas, Azpi, Terry, Rooney, Sanchez, Kane and Eriksen

Barca should take this tonight, but everything previous goes out the window in these games. Modric back is big for Madrid, Busquets being out could be a big blow.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> BBC Live feed is always great for a laugh during Clasico's, because of the complete morons they quote. Didn't even pick any of the obviously sarcastic ones. Game hasn't even started, here's a selection of idiots:
> 
> Ian Simpson: Schneiderlin could play for any of the big teams
> 
> ...


Nevermind them players but Arter and Matt Ritchie would walk into both sides.

Championship hipster, the real GOAT league.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

lel at Neymar.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Huge wasted chances from Ronaldo, Neymar and Bale. 

Madrid should have scored 2 or 3 before HT. Benzema on form is a joy to watch. Superb, selfless player.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what a pass by Benzema. Real Madrid have looked really good, Barcelona haven't at all.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madrid were the better team for the majority of the game, but the Suarez goal came out of nowhere, and after that Madrid fell apart and were lucky not to concede more. Pique continuing his superb season, best player on the pitch tonight for me. Massive result for Barca.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Neymar just cost Barca an extra point. I go back on what I said when I said I was wrong about him he's shite. Overrated youtube superstar! 
Xavi is incredible that cunt was born in a triangle. Every movement he makes on a football pitch he creates a triangle. Best player ever at ball retention. 

Barca looked a little flat, maybe feeling the affects of Wednesday but Messi had 1 or 2 flurries which were awesome. Suarez was great but very poor at times...Pique was MotM back to his best he went from Titus Bramble to Maldini in the space of a few months; that sliding tackle on bale(?) In the first half was 1 of the best sliding tackles I've ever witnessed. For once Barca didn't look totally inept at defending set pieces which was weird to see.

In other news, Roma won for the first time in forever! Lazio won but Napoli and Fiorentina drew giving them a bit of breathing space. Hopefully they don't throw away a CL spot.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Seb, pretty sure Hazard wouldn't have missed those opportunities that Neymar did :evil


I am actually Luke Smith


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Suarez goal :banderas

:lmao at Juventus being 14 points ahead of Roma in Serie A, jesus. Napoli in 5th are 20 points behind. one team league

I hope Valencia and/or Atletico can keep going and make it interesting. Barca 4 points ahead now, massive win.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> at Juventus being 14 points ahead of Roma in Serie A, jesus. Napoli in 5th are 20 points behind. one team league


It's a real shame. Not good for the fans, the players or the league. It was so great when Milan, Inter, Roma and Lazio were all competing for the crown and the derbies were must watch television. It's fallen so far.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

nice one m9


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

only madrid attacks came from the passes barca gave them. their midfield doesnt work. benzema outstanding but isnt allowed to shoot due to the whinge twins either side. matthieu and pique were outstanding, madrid's back 4 all night failed to cope with neymar and suarez in particular, with messi running the show deeper due to the horrible iniesta. if neymar could open his body up and finish he could've had a hat trick

2nd final nail in carlo's madrid coffin. losing to atletico in the cl will be the final


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think my respect for Messi has increased


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dani Alves looks like he can't decide if he wants to be a schoolteacher or a pimp


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Kiz said:


> *only madrid attacks came from the passes barca gave them. their midfield doesnt work. benzema outstanding but isnt allowed to shoot due to the whinge twins either side. matthieu and pique were outstanding, madrid's back 4 all night failed to cope with neymar and suarez in particular, with messi running the show deeper due to the horrible iniesta.* if neymar could open his body up and finish he could've had a hat trick
> 
> 2nd final nail in carlo's madrid coffin. losing to atletico in the cl will be the final


this is actually a surprisingly good analysis considering most of this man's football knowledge comes from watching the australian league


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Kiz said:


> 2nd final nail in carlo's madrid coffin. losing to atletico in the cl will be the final


They're only four points off Barca, I think. There's ten games left, they're still in with a chance at least. 

In the Champions League they should win their tie against Atletico. Against Leverkusen they didn't play much better than Real played against Schalke. It was more Casillas having a shitty game that cost them. I definitely fancy them for the semis and wouldn't be shocked at all to see them in the final.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> this is actually a surprisingly good analysis considering most of this man's football knowledge comes from watching the australian league


dont you talk shit about the a league zorba


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> I think my respect for Messi has increased


What a bunch of clowns, Rafinha stylin in da all black though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Amazing performance by Pique. Amazing turnaround to where he's been the past couple of seasons. Pretty much flawless on Sunday. Mathieu wasn't far behind too. Barca as a team were brilliant defensively. Constantly had men behind the ball and killed of Real's pace to get in behind them. If they start defending like that consistently they'll be such a force because they'll always have goals in them. 

Bale was utter shite again. Really not working as a #2. Still take him at Utd in a heartbeat though because he can be our go to guy. Ronaldo in bad form and Real as a team suffer. Really don't see them turning this around. Barca should just need 4 points from Sevilla and Atletico away to tie it up.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

@WOOLCOCK

talk about FC United 

1st, 7 points clear with a game in hand on 2nd

the Northern Premier League yours?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Giovinvo opened his TFC account today. Wasn't pretty, but I'll take it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> I think my respect for Messi has increased


What the fuck happened to Neymar? :maury
Messi the only one dressed with a little dignity.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Thiago is back!!

Greatest day in Bayern history.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, a huge 0-5 away victory yesterday for PSV. Just a couple of more wins needed to become Champion again.

Guardado is a hero!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

great, now we have to hear about penaldo cos he smashed up a team that rested half their players and didnt care.

loliga


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

I missed the game, sleeping 

Ronaldo's now four goals ahead of Messi in the race for the Pichichi, Fourteen more needed to hit fifty with nine games left. 

Hopefully the swelling has gone down on Messi's foot for the match against Celta tonight. Ronaldo can score all the goals he likes, Messi's going to win the Ballon d'Or in January 2016, he's the main reason Barcelona have clawed their way back into the title race (with a bit of help from Madrid's dodgy form), and I think he'll win the Copa to confirm it in the summer.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kiz said:


> great, now we have to hear about penaldo cos he smashed up a team that rested half their players and didnt care.
> 
> loliga


Ronaldo fanboys and Messi fanboys are a cancer of football fans. :disdrogba


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Elaborate.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fanboys on a whole who take swipes at other players/performers/products/etc just to make their favourite appear better are 'cancers'.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

butt cancer?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The Chilean, frustrated with how long Busquets was spending to take his free-kick, picked a lump of grass off the ground and threw it in the face of the Spain international, who held his face and started to go down. 


i have to see this.....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

lel at Malky. Gay snakes rejoice.

WOLVES.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Another huge win today, at home against one of the best away sides in the league in Sheffield Wednesday.

Two more goals for Bradley Johnson, taking his season's total to 13. He's been an absolute revelation since moving to an advanced position as an attacking left sided midfielder. His strengths of monstrous shot power, pressing high up the pitch and making intelligent runs are far more suited there than in CDM, where his poor concentration and weak possession skills were exposed.

Chalk that up to another success for Alex Neil, who has been an absolute revelation since taking over as manager. His league stats: 12 wins, 3 draws and 2 losses in 17 games for a 70.59% win record, taking 39 points from a possible 51 in the process. 7 clean sheets in 17 games (kept just 6 in 24 league games under Neil Adams), with just 14 goals conceded in 17 games, while scoring 35.

To think we are second now, but weren't even in the playoff zone before Alex Neil took over... We would have probably dicked this league with him, or any other competent manager in charge for a whole season, rather than underperforming with a radio host for half of it. The sad thing is we might not even go up, despite this squad being too good for the championship. Hopefully we can see this through now.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Karnivore said:


> I missed the game, sleeping
> 
> Ronaldo's now four goals ahead of Messi in the race for the Pichichi, Fourteen more needed to hit fifty with nine games left.
> 
> Hopefully the swelling has gone down on Messi's foot for the match against Celta tonight. Ronaldo can score all the goals he likes, Messi's going to win the Ballon d'Or in January 2016, he's the main reason Barcelona have clawed their way back into the title race (with a bit of help from Madrid's dodgy form), and I think he'll win the Copa to confirm it in the summer.


Ballon D'goal has been a joke for years. Messi or Ronaldo could both go on vacation for the season and they'd still find a way to make sure one of them got the award.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Ballon D'goal has been a joke for years. Messi or Ronaldo could both go on vacation for the season and they'd still find a way to make sure one of them got the award.


Agreed, Carrick and DDG should have been sharing it for the past 2-3 years.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Liam Miller said:


> Agreed, Carrick and DDG should have been sharing it for the past 2-3 years.


Neuer / Iniesta / Xavi / Pirlo / Sneijder / Robben / Lahm / Puyol / Ribery

Just some players who have all had good claims in recent years but not stood a chance since it became a t-shirt selling contest. 

Ronaldo/Messi being the best players of the last half decade is a solid argument, Messi/Ronaldo deserving every single Ballon D'or of the last half decade is really not so solid.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


> Ballon D'goal has been a joke for years. Messi or Ronaldo could both go on vacation for the season and they'd still find a way to make sure one of them got the award.


It's because they're so far ahead of the rest. Ronaldo is a goal-scoring machine and Messi is a wizard.

I agree that Wesley should have won it for 2010 and Neuer for 2014, but other than that, you can't argue.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Muller is a severely underrated player.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Razor King said:


> It's because they're so far ahead of the rest. Ronaldo is a goal-scoring machine and Messi is a wizard.
> 
> I agree that Wesley should have won it for 2010 and Neuer for 2014, but other than that, you can't argue.


I think you can argue easily for Iniesta or Pirlo in 2012 and Robben or a host of other Bayern players for 2013. Messi and Ronaldo are so far ahead of the rest at club level maybe but in years of international tournaments it's the level of play there that should be given most attention. I don't know how you hand an award to Ronaldo when he was injured/unfit for the biggest games of the year in 14 nor how you give an award to Messi in 11 when he simply didn't turn up at the World Cup. People acting now like the World Cup apparently isn't important despite being the superbowl of the sport.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The World Cup is the biggest spectacle in sport. But if you're going to judge a player's overall ability from it then you're in big trouble.

However, we've done this argument 1,000,000 times and I don't wish to make it 1,000,001.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I'v never judged a player's overall ability on a world cup or other big international tournament, I've just maintained that it's a factor. Anyway, I agree on the futile nature of the debate.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Great winning strike from Sebastian Kehl.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Cannavaro won a Ballon D'or by performing at a World Cup, so they do take it into consideration.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Montreal Impact through to the CONCACAF Champions League final. First Canadian team to ever make it that far.

Yeah yeah, I know. CONCACAF Champions League is behind the 11th level of the English pyramid in terms of importance.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bayern Munich 2015/16 Kits



Spoiler: home

















Spoiler: away

















Spoiler: UCL


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Haydosgooner said:


> Cannavaro won a Ballon D'or by performing at a World Cup, so they do take it into consideration.


That was years ago, back when the award used to be distributed among the great seasons of different individuals as opposed to just handing it out to 1 or 2 players who are perceived as being the best of their generation. 

Nedved, Cannavaro, Weah, Sammer, Schevchenko - they wouldn't just stand a chance these days regardless of their level of play.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

FC Groningen just qualified for the Cup Finals for the first time since '89, and the second time in club history. 

Pardon my French, but I'm FUCKING BUZZIN!!!! :mark:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm delighted for them. Only as its a suitable subject change from the same boring arguments/discussions.

Yes to Groningen

No to arguing about World Cup performances mattering in modern football


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dundee FC last night defeated Dundee United for the first time since 2004! :mark: 
Scottish football really isn't that bad :shrug


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Don't know if anyone cares but Perth Glory have been expelled from this seasons A-League finals due to rorting the salary cap.

Idiots.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

My favourite bit about it is that some Perth fans blame it on 'eastern bias'. Oh yeah, it's the states on the east of the country that forced you to go over the salary cap.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i like how they tried to claim it was a clerical error.

a clerical error that they did 3 seasons in a row to gain an unfair advantage. that happens.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Jurgen Klopp wants to get released out of his contract, rumours said, he wanted to do that last year too, because some english clubs made an indecent proposal. 
No Echte Liebe BVB (true love BVB), but love for moneeeeey.
Also Tuchel might be the new coach of BVB, if Klopp leaves and Hamburger SV signed Bruno Labbadia (what fools) instead waiting for Tuchel.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

klopp to man city @Kiz?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Klopp wants to go on a sabbatical.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588313102392803331
Next Newcatle manager confirmed.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

He'll be managing City next season, 100% no doubt.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Haydosgooner said:


> He'll be managing City next season, 100% no doubt.


Writing is on the wall for Pellegrini now. I expect Reus to follow Klopp to City next season as well, maybe even 1 or 2 others.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Not surprised Klopp is leaving Dortmund. They've been shite all season, and I don't think they even stand a chance of qualifying for at least the Europa League next season.

Reus will stay too, as he only signed a new deal a few months ago, which benefited Dortmund the most because it took out the minimum fee release clause he had in his contract.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Well I watched Mainz and Dortmund. 1-2 years built up, 2-3 years at the top, 1 standstill and after that the fall.
If you want entertaining football/soccer, the first years will be good, I predict max 4 -5 years and then someone has to rebuilt anything. 
Also you can forget the international cups, I don't know how it will be on Man City but at the peak and winning the Bundesliga, BVB didn't manage great international, always out at the quarterfinals.
The only CL final (2012/2013) was the year after the last Bundesliga title. (2011/2012, they didn't even manage the first round).
Don't expect too much by Klopp.

Edit: Also Reus is somehow overrated. He needs to be part of a real team or he doesn't work one bit. Also pretty unreliable because of his injury history.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Klopp won't be signing for City for a year. They will go all out to get Guardiola the following year.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> The blaze that killed 56 football fans at Bradford City’s Valley Parade ground in 1985 was just one of at least nine fires at businesses owned by or associated with the club’s then chairman, according to extraordinary evidence published for the first time.





> The book, serialised by the Guardian today and tomorrow, reveals there had been at least eight other fires at business premises either owned by, or connected to, Stafford Heginbotham, Bradford’s then-chairman, in the previous 18 years, resulting in huge insurance claims. Fletcher does not make any direct allegations but he does believe Heginbotham’s history with fires, resulting in payouts of around £27m in today’s terms, warranted further investigation. “Could any man really be as unlucky as Heginbotham had been?” he asks.


http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/apr/15/bradford-fire-stafford-heginbotham-martin-fletcher

Really disturbing read


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Will never forget the footage of people running onto the pitch on fire, horrible.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Biggest game of the season for Hibs on Saturday. Another great chane to get to the Scottish Cup Final for the 3rd time in 4 years. 

GGTTH!


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Sounds awesome, never heard about an team coming from edinburgh. Just heart of mgjaojg, Glasgow (Celtic and Raiders), Motherwell, Aberdeen and Dundee United. But honest congratulations.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks man. All we need to do is beat a team we haven't won against this season tomorrow. 

I think we'll just sneak it. Falkirk are on a terrible run of form and Hibs are playing so well. 



Just imagine if it was Hamburg v Bremen in the semi-final mate.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Bremen would win by far against the current Hamburg, they are so bad. Game is on saturday too. :-D


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SonnenChael said:


> Sounds awesome, never heard about an team coming from edinburgh. Just heart of mgjaojg, Glasgow (Celtic and Raiders), Motherwell, Aberdeen and Dundee United. But honest congratulations.


You've heard of Dundee United but not Dundee. :mj2


Mainboy said:


> Thanks man. All we need to do is beat a team we haven't won against this season tomorrow.
> 
> I think we'll just sneak it. Falkirk are on a terrible run of form and Hibs are playing so well.


I've got a sneaky feeling that Hibernian are going to beat Inverness in the final. It would certainly make for an interesting encounter considering hibs haven't won it in so long and Inverness have never won at all.

Why can't the dees just make one final? :cry


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> You've heard of Dundee United but not Dundee. :mj2
> 
> 
> I've got a sneaky feeling that Hibernian are going to beat Inverness in the final. It would certainly make for an interesting encounter considering hibs haven't won it in so long and Inverness have never won at all.
> ...


Or Hibs could bottle it again in the final against Inverness and create mass hysteria in Leith :maury:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Or Hibs could bottle it again in the final against Inverness and create mass hysteria in Leith :maury:


I know the pain of supporting bottle merchants all too well... :crying:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> I know the pain of supporting bottle merchants all too well... :crying:


Think we both should merge together. Hi-Dees will be the name and we'll play at Easter Road with cup games at Dens Park.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Think we both should merge together. Hi-Dees will be the name and we'll play at Easter Road with cup games at Dens Park.


With dark blue home kits and green kits for away games. :grin2:
What a mighty team it would be.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Big win for Boro tonight :banderas


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> With dark blue home kits and green kits for away games. :grin2:
> What a mighty team it would be.


The line-up would be:

Bain

Gray
Fontaine
Konrad
Stevenson

Allan
Robertson
Harkins

Cummings
El Alagui
Stewart


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> The line-up would be:
> 
> Bain
> 
> ...


No James McPake or Kevin Thomson? Come on, they are true hi-dees!!
Now if only this hi-dees team could manage to get their hands on Leigh Griffiths...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> No James McPake or Kevin Thomson? Come on, they are true hi-dees!!
> Now if only this hi-dees team could manage to get their hands on Leigh Griffiths...


And Colin Nish :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> And Colin Nish :mark:


Best of luck for the game tomorrow, hopefully you's can make it to another final, I just hope that if you do indeed make it to the final you can do better than your previous outings. (Y)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> Best of luck for the game tomorrow, hopefully you's can make it to another final, I just hope that if you do indeed make it to the final you can do better than your previous outings. (Y)


I'm tired and i can't sleep mate. I'm so :mark: :mark:. 

Let's do this.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> I'm tired and i can't sleep mate. I'm so :mark: :mark:.
> 
> Let's do this.


0-1 Falkirk...










I'm starting to think the only way either of us will ever win the scottish cup is if we meet each other in a final.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So I guess Bernat is injured now?

Good.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

I love Guardiola, pushing Müller-Wohlfahrt out and getting his retarded spanish doctor in.
Oh, fractured leg? Make him fit with injections.
Guardiola pushed Thiago twice with the spanish doctors -> after his "comeback" was hurt again.
Müller-Wohlfahrt took care after the third injury -> comeback -> still in good shape. 
But whatever. 
He might be a okay to good trainer (training the best teams doesn't count that much being a great trainer), but has no fucking clue about sport medicine.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> 0-1 Falkirk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Home earlier mate. 

That was fucking disgraceful. The amound of chances we created ffs!. Good luck to Falkirk in the final. You just know it will be Inverness-Falkirk.



Fuck Hibs


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Home earlier mate.
> 
> That was fucking disgraceful. The amound of chances we created ffs!. Good luck to Falkirk in the final. You just know it will be Inverness-Falkirk.
> 
> ...


Falkirk sure rode their luck today, but fair play to them. They seem to make it to Hampden a lot. I don't really like Falkirk but on the basis of them being the underdogs in the final I'll be supporting them.

Maybe next year will be the year for at least one of us .


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnenChael said:


> I love Guardiola, pushing Müller-Wohlfahrt out and getting his retarded spanish doctor in.
> Oh, fractured leg? Make him fit with injections.
> Guardiola pushed Thiago twice with the spanish doctors -> after his "comeback" was hurt again.
> Müller-Wohlfahrt took care after the third injury -> comeback -> still in good shape.
> ...


you do know MW specialises in injections, right? In fact most of his methods fall under the category of alternative medicine, which have zero peer reviews and no published papers. He is a huge adherent of homeopathy and refuses to use technology to diagnose (such as MRIs for e.g.). He feels an injury with his hands and diagnoses. Plus, he was never on site for any Bayern matches (which Guardiola was strict about wanting him there).

Plus, he is 72 years old. It's not like he was going to stay at the club for that much longer anyway and he has other practises.

And Guardiola did not force him out. It was KHR who was said to have an argument with MW after the Porto game (and unlike the papers suggest, he wasn't blamed for the loss). If anything, MW left Bayern out to dry in the worst injury situation of its history and did so in a disrespectful manner, without informing the club and going directly to the media.

He is a great doctor and has served the club well for 37 years, but I don't see how he is the martyr in all this.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> Falkirk sure rode their luck today, but fair play to them. They seem to make it to Hampden a lot. I don't really like Falkirk but on the basis of them being the underdogs in the final I'll be supporting them.
> 
> Maybe next year will be the year for at least one of us .


Next year mate.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes! PSV Eindhoven became Champion of Netherlands today!


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> you do know MW specialises in injections, right? In fact most of his methods fall under the category of alternative medicine, which have zero peer reviews and no published papers. He is a huge adherent of homeopathy and refuses to use technology to diagnose (such as MRIs for e.g.). He feels an injury with his hands and diagnoses. Plus, he was never on site for any Bayern matches (which Guardiola was strict about wanting him there).
> 
> Plus, he is 72 years old. It's not like he was going to stay at the club for that much longer anyway and he has other practises.
> 
> ...



Yeah, about his age.
Do he use also injections? I always thought MW would only use surgery when necessary and tries to be conservative to get more health out of the players. 
What was it with Robben? Since being at Bayern he was barely injured and if he was, he had some time to recover. 
At Chelsea and Real, he showed his skill but also was known as Mr. Glass Bone.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Robben says he began to understand his problem his final season at Real. But even then, Robben was always in and out of our starting line-up in his first two seasons (or season and a half).

I don't know the whole story but this new injury was just shit luck at a shit time. At least, it's not his legs and his pace shouldn't be affected.

MW was questioned re- Ribery's injury by KHR after the Porto game. Maybe he didn't like being put into that spot and that's why he quit.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Maybe, we can only wait and hope that someone give us the truth.

Tuchel signed his BVB contract for 3 years starting Season 2015/2016


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> You just know it will be Inverness-Falkirk.


:grin2:

lol at Celtic btw


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Home earlier mate.
> 
> That was fucking disgraceful. The amound of chances we created ffs!. Good luck to Falkirk in the final. You just know it will be Inverness-Falkirk.
> 
> ...


Fucking knew it :maury: 

Makes yesterday's result even worse. Hibs should be fucking ashamed of theirselves.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Fucking knew it :maury:
> 
> Makes yesterday's result even worse. Hibs should be fucking ashamed of theirselves.


ICT/Falkirk final :ha

Reckon Falkirk are actually gonna win it as well.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Hamburg lost again!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnenChael said:


> Hamburg lost again!


stupid from behrami. It was his birthday too :lol


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

5 send-offs in 7 games since around 500 minutes without a goal, they need to relegate.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> ICT/Falkirk final :ha
> 
> Reckon Falkirk are actually gonna win it as well.


Hope Caley destroy Falkirk. Yogi got a hard time with us and he deserves this. Plus they have Latapy on their books. 

But still :ha


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just saw the Klopp news :JLCsad


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

abate and ranocchia as captains of a milan derby

how the mighty have fallen


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Hope Caley destroy Falkirk. Yogi got a hard time with us and he deserves this. Plus they have Latapy on their books.
> 
> But still :ha


At least if Falkirk win, when Rory Loy comes to Dundee we will be able to say we have a scottish cup winner in our squad. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> At least if Falkirk win, when Rory Loy comes to Dundee we will be able to say we have a scottish cup winner in our squad. :lol


We already have a few Scottish cup winners in our books. 

Really can't see us going up. Just want this season over and we can forget it for the next 2months.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnenChael said:


> 5 send-offs in 7 games since around 500 minutes without a goal, they need to relegate.


funny thing is st. pauli might get relegated from division 2 this season.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

At least St. Pauli fights and are sometimes unlucky. 
HSV doesn't fight and their "luck" is normal. 
I feel more sorry für St. Pauli than HSV actually, even if my preferences are reverse.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

made me chuckle, fair play to Donny :lmao.

also interesting to see the official "Football League Team of the decade" was named last night:










Bale? Morgan? Schmeichel? srsly?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Did Garth Crooks pick that team?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Baxter that's very harsh on Morgan. In terms of consistency and total appearances playing for good league one/championship teams, I doubt there are many better. He has generally been a key member of high performing teams at those levels as well. I can also remember him being part of a brilliant Forest defence under Billy Davies too. Yeah he's out of his depth at prem level, but that shouldn't come into it. Maybe someone like Jason Shackell has a strong argument for that spot too though.

The Murray selection smacks of a flavour of the month type deal due to good form in the prem, because 1 year of greatness in league one and 18 months of the same in the championship, mixed in with a load of mediocrity, doesn't seem that fitting. Rhodes is a far more understandable choice, even if his general performances haven't been as great this season. Lambert's not a terrible choice, although I'm surprised that Charlie Austin wasn't picked as he has better credentials and is also in favour right now.

The Bale selection is obviously ridiculous and comes across as "we don't know any decent left backs, so the forward who plays for Real Madrid and had one season in the championship defending naively and scoring a few free kicks will do". Should be FABIO instead evil). Seriously though, someone like Aaron Cresswell should have been picked. Adam Drury would have been a good option too if he wasn't so injury prone in his latter years, but then again that would be silly of me to think that the people who pick these awards would consider a recently retired player.

Lol at Hoolahan, Lallana and Whittingham in a three man midfield. I'd hate to be a defender playing behind that. All three are great shouts though. Little Wes was incredible for Blackpool (06-08) and Norwich (09-11 especially, but also good in 08/09 and this season) while Whittingham and Lallana had years of brilliance at Cardiff and Saints respectively. Take out Glenn Murray and put in Grant Leadbitter, then you have a quality midfield full of consistent football league performers. Leon Britton deserves a mention too.

Kelvin Davis should probably be the keeper in that team. He was fantastic for Southampton in league one and the championship for about five seasons. Yeah he had that terrible season for Sunderland in the prem, but again that shouldn't count. Paddy Kenny is another decent candidate.

*****

Disagree with Bamford as championship player of the year. He's had a very good season and has outstanding movement and ball control, but he hasn't carried his team like Chris Martin has with Derby, who subsequently went to shit as soon as he was injured for a few weeks. Harry Arter is another one who should have had a strong claim.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Chris Hughton should be the manager, not Howe.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Joking aside, it would be between Howe and Nigel Pearson. Maybe Neil Warnock, Paul Lambert and Nigel Adkins as well.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mick McCarthy? He's always great at Championship level and is generally a legend.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah that's a great shout too. Would nail that down if the scum win the playoffs this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Did Garth Crooks pick that team?


no, shrek isnt at centreback


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Doncaster-Fleetwood Highlights

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xs0vnMril98


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That video is literally already posted on the same page breh


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Holger Badstuber again injured. Estimated comeback time: 3-4 months.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnenChael said:


> Holger Badstuber again injured. Estimated comeback time: 3-4 months.


I have come to the conclusion that soon every Bayern player will be injured.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I have come to the conclusion that soon every Bayern player will be injured.


Well Badstuber already missed since 2012 around 660 days and now + 100 days at least. Reminds a bit of Deisler.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That Marseille-Lorient game bama4

Smh at Marseille though. Goodnight sweet Champions League football next year.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SonnenChael said:


> Holger Badstuber again injured. Estimated comeback time: 3-4 months.


Hans-Wilhelm Müller-Wohlfahrt is sitting somewhere right now with a smug smirk on his face.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Zico said:


> Hans-Wilhelm Müller-Wohlfahrt is sitting somewhere right now with a smug smirk on his face.


he still treats most of the players in the team.

It's a muscle injury, meaning he was most likely rushed back sooner than he should've been, another fault of the medical staff.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The Championship is a ridiculously entertaining league. I'm pretty annoyed I only started bothering with it last season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Heartbreaking set of events today. But if Bournemouth beat Bolton it means we've got over one week to get over it and prepare for the playoffs.

Lewis Grabban is an utter twat btw.

Watford are in trouble next season if they continue to struggle against sides that aren't total and utter gash. Been flat track bullies all season.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

My congratulations to Watford :clap, what a season it's been in the championship this year :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Boro sending up the keeper was so retarded, basically no pressure on Bournemouth now.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah would take an epic collapse for Bournemouth not to go up

Looks like we will be seeing some relative new faces in the CL next season like Lazio, Gladbach, Wolfsburg doing well domestically. After their awful domestic campaign it looks like Dortmund will recover in time to make the EL, better than nothing I guess


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

last time Wolfsburg made the Champions League they had a forgettable tournament, however this time they have De Bruyne so anything is possible. Lazio back would be huge it's been what, 15 seasons since they last made it?


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

If Juventus were to take a point deduction for their fans' behaviour in the Turin derby, then Lazio could realistically win Serie A.

That won't happen though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I watched the Fulham/Middlesborough game with my close mate who supports Fulham. Jesus christ what an entertaining game. Ended 4-3. 

I'm keen to watch the end to the championship for sure. 

Bournemouth vs Bolton. Bolton are safe, Bournemouth need to win to keep that 2nd automatic promotion position. 

Rotherham have Reading at home and then Leeds away to stay alive. 
@Andre what do you think for Norwich, my mates pretty pumped for Fulham playing them because we have a mutual mate who supports Norwich. 

Blackburn v Ipswich	12:15	
Show
Blackpool v Huddersfield	12:15	
Show
Bolton v Birmingham	12:15	
Show
Brentford v Wigan	12:15	
Show
Charlton v Bournemouth	12:15	
Show
Derby v Reading	12:15	
Show
Leeds v Rotherham	12:15	
Show
Middlesbrough v Brighton	12:15	
Show
Norwich v Fulham	12:15	
Show
Nottm Forest v Cardiff	12:15	
Show
Watford v Sheff Wed	12:15	
Show
Wolves v Millwall	12:15

Really exciting end to the season watching as a neutral. 

Had a chuckle at this.

PFA A-League best XI: Kevin Muscat named captain of the greatest side in A-League’s opening decade


> The squad, chosen by the PFA’s A-League’s members past and present, was selected in a 4-3-3 formation, requiring players to have participated in at least two A-League campaigns. players were asked to vote for their starting 11 in a 4-3-3 formation, five substitutes, a coach and referee of the decade.
> 
> 
> Goalkeeper: Eugene Galekovic
> ...


http://www.foxsports.com.au/footbal...s-opening-decade/story-e6frf4gl-1227323651742


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bournemouth are pretty much promoted, surely they can't fuck things up now?

I'm excited to see what goes down in the playoffs :mark:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Well done Bournemouth, fully deserve it :clap



KENNY said:


> I watched the Fulham/Middlesborough game with my close mate who supports Fulham. Jesus christ what an entertaining game. Ended 4-3.
> 
> I'm keen to watch the end to the championship for sure.
> 
> ...


Fulham game is now fairly irrelevant for us. Will be a reserve team out there, I'm assuming.

Will be happy if we make it to Wembley, that would make the season at least alright. Don't think we will win the playoffs for some horrid reason (hopefully this works as an anti-jinx).


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bournemouth :clap

Really hope they do well, I love to see a fresh new team in the premier league


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bournemouth in the PL should be good viewing. Howe has done a great job and they play great open football, which could translate very well or very badly.

Watford are an interesting case as the Pozzo family will probably prioritise them with the money the PL brings. Di Natale for a season plz.

Norwich vs Ipswich would be epic, looks likely too. Derby not making it would be crazy considering where they were a few months ago.


----------



## Bungle Bear (Jun 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/592789244357255168


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Went to the Valencia game last night, out here for a week. 4-0 and such a wicked experience, they have so many good players (Feghouli is class)...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pep: Arjen is injured, Thiago picked up a knock and Lewy needs to go to hospital with a concussion.

Extremely bitter defeat ala Chelsea 2012. So many missed chances, two clear penalties not given, all injuries exacerbated.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

madrid and atletico likely to get the same bans as barca in reference to youth transfers


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Kiz said:


> madrid and atletico likely to get the same bans as barca in reference to youth transfers


I live here in Spain and I know they are being investigated, just like every other big club in Europe, but didn't heard anything about bans. 



LFC_Styles said:


> Went to the Valencia game last night, out here for a week. 4-0 and such a wicked experience, they have so many good players (Feghouli is class)...


Yes, I think they have some key players(Alves, Otamendi, Gayá, Gomes, Alcácer,...) that if they don't lose anyone this summer and add a better right back and maybe some midfielder creator, they could make waves in UCL next year.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh however will they cope......???


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's an absolute joke. No idea how anyone can be a fan of him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Are Madrid being banned because anyone they buy of academy age never sees the light of day? :sparker


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Pep: Arjen is injured, Thiago picked up a knock and Lewy needs to go to hospital with a concussion.
> 
> Extremely bitter defeat ala Chelsea 2012. So many missed chances, two clear penalties not given, all injuries exacerbated.


Lewy also has a broken jaw.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Joel said:


> He's an absolute joke. No idea how anyone can be a fan of him.


He's probably my least favourite player, to the degree that I'd prefer never to see him in a United kit again.

The absolute embodiment of a cunt. A selfish, diving cunt.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Joel said:


> He's an absolute joke. No idea how anyone can be a fan of him.


I've had a disliking for him since last years Champions League final when he scored the penalty to make it 4-1 and he tried to make out that he was the hero with that ridiculous celebration. 

Despite that I would have him back at United in a second :lol. An incredible player :banderas


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Fighter Daron said:


> I live here in Spain and I know they are being investigated, just like every other big club in Europe, but didn't heard anything about bans.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think they have some key players(Alves, Otamendi, Gayá, Gomes, Alcácer,...) that if they don't lose anyone this summer and add a better right back and maybe some midfielder creator, they could make waves in UCL next year.


Yeah, agreed! they have to get to into the CL first after a dodgy result last night. If they do tho, could go far


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Big final day in the Scottish Championship before the play-offs. A Hibs win at Falkirk (who we haven't beaten all season) would make 2nd place confirmed for us. However if we lose, we need Hearts to get a draw at least against Rangers.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Big final day in the Scottish Championship before the play-offs. A Hibs win at Falkirk (who we haven't beaten all season) would make 2nd place confirmed for us. However if we lose, we need Hearts to get a draw at least against Rangers.


Only 2nd? Dundee finished 1st in that league :cool2


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

Messi - comfortably the best footballer of all time.

Could have scored four or five today, and passed up the penalty opportunity to let Neymar score, who was having a rough day in front of goal.

That's a big moral victory over Ronaldo, the man who throws a tantrum when his team mates score. I wonder if the Real players watched the game today until the end, they must hate Ronaldo deep down.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

To finish the season above Rangers in the 2nd tier of Scottish Football is fantastic. Bring on the play-offs. Fuck You Rangers :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That header from Ronaldo...Ridiculous.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32568110



> Blackpool manager Lee Clark said the abandonment of their final-day game against Huddersfield "compounds an absolutely horrendous season".
> 
> Hundreds of fans ran on the pitch after 48 minutes, angry at the running of the club and relegation to League One


Sounds mental.



> ... One fan joined the protest on a mobility scooter, while others broke out in a conga line as supporters continued to voice their frustrations. ...


:Jordan


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Green Light said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32568110
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*https://twitter.com/WillWatt/status/594485511290540032

Funny but a real shame what's happened to their club.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They were in the Prem doing the double over Woy's top Liverpool side like 4 years ago :mj2


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhhh boy, here we go. In exactly 9 hours from now, 18:00 my time, my beloved FC Groningen is playing its first Cup Final in 25 years or so, second in club history, in Rotterdam's "Kuip" stadion against PEC Zwolle.

We're headed there now, 18k strong (that's how many tickets we were awarded) and I'm dying a little on the inside knowing this could be it, the club's first ever major prize. 

I've watched FC Groningen many times. I've seen them struggle, I've seen them strive. I've seen the likes of Arjen Robben and Luis Suarez come and go. We've had very solid generations not quite fullfill their potential, we've had lackluster generations rise above and beyond.. but we've never come out the undisputed victor on the other end. And today we get a shot. Maybe 90 minutes. Maybe 120. Maybe pelanties, who knows. But we get.. a shot. 

Can you tell I'm excited? :waffle

(P.S. Both teams have been in very solid form as of late, so if you find yourself with some time to kill I highly recommend picking up a stream somewhere aige.)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sure some Hibs fans and FC Groningen fans have a connection.


Come on Groningen :mark:


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Elkin Soto (35) of Mainz 05 faces career ending injury:

http://gfycat.com/SeriousCompleteBuck (graphic footage)

Makes your skin crawl, yikes.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

sliplink said:


> Elkin Soto (35) of Mainz 05 faces career ending injury:
> 
> http://gfycat.com/SeriousCompleteBuck (graphic footage)
> 
> Makes your skin crawl, yikes.


UGH


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully MK Dons get relegated next season. Plastic Club, Plastic Fans.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

in a perverse way i'm actually quite glad MK Dons went up automatically because a play-off final against them is something that appears in my nightmares. every single game we play against them is an utterly dull, turgid affair that bores everyone involved completely shitless (and this would only be a billion times worse in a game as big as a play-off final), plus even the thought of the inevitable defeat and having to watch their fans celebrate at full time and gloat on the train back is enough to make me want to commit. i would do literally anything to avoid this game ever taking place. 

definitely hope they come right back down though. completely odious club and not just because of the way that they came about. shitty area, shitty ground, shitty away day, shitty fans, shitty manager, shitty players (with maybe one or two exceptions), shitty owner, just EVERYTHING about them is utterly detestable.

also a big well done to this guy who took half and half scarves to previously unthinkable levels of dreadful:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594855765858463744


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

I am going to get a lot of hate for this, but I am absolutely fine with MK Dons existing at the level they do


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Ohhhh boy, here we go. In exactly 9 hours from now, 18:00 my time, my beloved FC Groningen is playing its first Cup Final in 25 years or so, second in club history, in Rotterdam's "Kuip" stadion against PEC Zwolle.
> 
> We're headed there now, 18k strong (that's how many tickets we were awarded) and I'm dying a little on the inside knowing this could be it, the club's first ever major prize.
> 
> ...


Pardon my french, but we FUCKING WON!!! :banderas

I honestly can't quite put in into words just yet. That happened. That really happened.

:waffle


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and then we're going to take your goalscorer back :brodgers


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiz said:


> and then we're going to take your goalscorer back :brodgers


We talking Rusnak, right? If so, by all means go ahead. Not that he wouldn't be missed, but we're used to it by now. The second we get an above average player, the clock starts running as to when he'll leave again. At least with him I'm sure we'll make a nice profit. Still 3 years on his contract, no worries.

To be honest though, I'm much more worried about if Chery and Botteghin will stay with the club. Those two have been our backbone this season, and losing either or both would be a solid blow to next year's EL campaign. That being said, we qualified for the group stages and got a nice ole' bonus for doing so, so I'm sure we can find suitable replacements. This isn't the first time we're in that situation, like I already mentioned.

So giddy right now man. So giddy. Now if only we could draw a nice EPL club so I have an excuse to go on tour to the UK, that would be the Chery (sansa) on the cake.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> The Spanish football federation says it is suspending all end-of-season games in disputes with the government, including over TV rights.
> A federation statement (in Spanish) said it was also unhappy with receiving only 4.55% of pools revenue, though it said it was still open to dialogue.
> All matches will be suspended from 16 May, including the domestic cup final.
> In the top division, Barcelona lead La Liga rivals Real Madrid by two points, with only three games left to play.
> ...


RIP

Hewey, if you would be so kind as to remove any traces of La Liga from the thread title, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pedritooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Where are all the Real Madrid fans that used to be here? 
What do they have to say about Flopnaldo now? 

God this is too DELICIOUS. I'm SAVOURING it. 

We're going to DESTROY pathetico and win the title. Eat that you cunts.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shocked to find out Real only have one league title win in 7 years, well maybe not that shocked when you see the Barca side they've been up against for the past decade.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I have to say the return of EGame has not disappointed.

We just need to see the return of Redredd's unlimited potential and Stringer talking about Mata's medical at Arsenal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Penaldo's miss has cost Madrid any chance of the title, considering Barca still have to play at the Calderon.

The treble is ON. Lucho has learned from his mistakes and gone from the WOAT to the GOAT in 4 months. Ancelotti with 3 league titles since 1999 whilst managing Juventus, AC Milan, Chelsea, PSG and Real Madrid.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Seb said:


> Penaldo's miss has cost Madrid any chance of the title, considering Barca still have to play at the Calderon.
> 
> The treble is ON. Lucho has learned from his mistakes and gone from the WOAT to the GOAT in 4 months. Ancelotti with 3 league titles since 1999 whilst managing Juventus, AC Milan, Chelsea, PSG and Real Madrid.


I'm happy for Suarez - I know he left us but I can't hate, he's just too damn good. 

Pretty piss poor record by Ancelotti.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

3x League titles in England, Italy, and France.
3x CL
3x Domestic Cups (FA Cup, CDR, Coppa Italia) in 3 of the biggest Footballing Leagues (Italy were relevant at the time)
1-time losing CL Finalist
2x Club World Cup

That's pretty decorated. Not winning La Liga with Real would be a stain, but he's up against Messi's version. It's amazing Real have won as much Liga titles as Atleti in the past 7 seasons.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

WEMBLEY! WEMBLEY! WE'RE THE FAMOUS NORWICH CITY AND WE'RE GOING TO WEMBLEY!

Not enough :banderas in the world right now. Been waiting for this to happen for over 20 years. Last time was the year before I was born when we beat Sunderland in the league cup, aka the 'friendly final'.

Boro are going to be fuckern hard to beat, Karanka has them set up so well defensively, but hopefully that big Wembley pitch will force them to open up a bit. The smoggy cunts did a job on us both times in the league, but they were very lucky the last time with a flukey og, while the 4-0 battering was under Neil Adams, the shithead.

TIME TO DARE TO DREAM~!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Penaldo's miss has cost Madrid any chance of the title, considering Barca still have to play at the Calderon.
> 
> The treble is ON. Lucho has learned from his mistakes and gone from the WOAT to the GOAT in 4 months. Ancelotti with 3 league titles since 1999 whilst managing Juventus, AC Milan, Chelsea, PSG and Real Madrid.


3 Champions League titles is worth like 10 league titles tbh. I wouldn't be surprised if Zlatan traded all the ones he's won for Gerrard's CL medal (provided that he was the main man on the team and not just a role player.) 

I get the point however that Ancelotti should have performed better domestically but it doesn't damage his legacy all that much to be honest.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32770268

Jose @Baxter been on the ol' Charlie with Livermore I reckon


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Berardi with another hat-trick against Milan.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

:side: busted.

after initially being believed to be cocaine it's now being reported that he's been done for ecstasy (suppose whatever the fuck it is it definitely wasn't performance enhancing). given that he's fallen off a cliff ability wise and this isn't the first time he's been caught with drugs we should get rid asap imo, along with me getting a suitable name change.

wolves keeper Aaron McCarey also tested positive for something fwiw.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Local team Bristol Rovers back in the football league. Also Bristol city getting back into the championship good year for Bristol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Stuani ties it for Espanyol :mark: Marcelo you bastard smh

Barca look to be clinching La Liga at the Vicente Calderon, in which case, how fitting that would be given how last year ended.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

suck shit madrid you insufferable cunts


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ronaldo can get all the goals he wants, it's not going to matter. 

CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Douglas and Vermaelan = 1 League title in 1 year. 
Penaldo = 1 league title in 6 years 


GOATS GONNA GOAT


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

One down, two to go.










¡Visca El Barça! :clap

R.I.P. Tito


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Big game in Scotland on Wednesday and Saturday. Rangers play Hibs in the semi-final playoffs. 

So if everyone is looking for a game to watch on Wednesday. You can watch Rangers v Hibs on BT Sport.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Neymar really needs to work on his finishing...This guy could have had 50 goals or something if he wasn't so bad in front of goal. 1 down and 2 to go. Can't see them being stopped. A 2nd treble is on its way.

Yes Roma got the comeback, can't wait for this awful season to end to start again in the quest to catch Juventus. Must say well done to them getting to the CL. Could it be that both are fighting for a treble in Berlin?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jurgen Flopp is the new Real Madrid manager.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

In the words of John Cena "My Time is now"


Biggest games of the season tomorrow night and Saturday for both Rangers and Hibs. Fuck yer Arsenal-Sunderland tomorrow night. If you want to see a a cracking game of football with both teams trying to go up then this is the game for you.


I believe we'll win 2-0 tomorrow night. Come on Hibs :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

plenty of laughs in here
@Kiz @Rush @BkB Hulk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> In the words of John Cena "My Time is now"
> 
> 
> Biggest games of the season tomorrow night and Saturday for both Rangers and Hibs. Fuck yer Arsenal-Sunderland tomorrow night. If you want to see a a cracking game of football with both teams trying to go up then this is the game for you.
> ...


Oh dear...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rafa to Real is the word now apparently


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Why does every manager suddenly want Rafa? I genuinely do not understand this strange fascination one bit.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

The great Xavi Hernandez has announced his Barcelona exit at the end of the season. I had the pleasure of watching him live vs Shakhtar in CL (5-1 for Barca) in Camp Nou, the definision of a maestro.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lel. Real are so dumb.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Why does every manager suddenly want Rafa? I genuinely do not understand this strange fascination one bit.*


Maybe they think his little beard is sexy


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> The great Xavi Hernandez has announced his Barcelona exit at the end of the season. I had the pleasure of watching him live vs Shakhtar in CL (5-1 for Barca) in Camp Nou, the definision of a maestro.


His all round palmares is just staggering. I hope this isn't like a modern retirement where he goes to play in the States or whatever and that he's still interested in playing a key role on a contending team.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well he's going to Qatar so....

Better to be in the states :draper2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You can probably count the number of times Xavi has been outperformed by an opposition midfielder in the last 8 years on your hands. Nearly every time he's faced a top midfielder in that period, he's been the controlling influence in the game, making a lot of great players look very ordinary time and time again. For me he's an all time great and a level above the likes of Pirlo and Scholes. He's also got the best trophy cabinet of any modern footballer. It's a real shame he's leaving now and not seeing out his last year, though it's been known he was leaving since the Qatari club leaked it at the end of last year. Barca may struggle with Rafinha as the first choice substitute and the transfer embargo. Alves going too (likely) would be a killer.

It's fitting to see him face off against Pirlo in his final match as well, two glorious footballers and the best deep playmakers of the last 20 years. I remember the Euro 2012 final though where Pirlo was completely overwhelmed and Xavi was man of the match with a couple of assists.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

That's a shame. So this is basically a 2015 version of a retirement. Why retire officially now when you can make good money whilst not really being required to give any effort and living in some warm country whilst doing so? Era of the one club players is pretty much over.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I personally have never seen a better tempo controller in the years that I've been watching football, there have been a lot of fancier footballers but nobody with the football mind of Xavi Hernandez.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Best midfielder of all time.*

I've watched every Barca game this season and even though Xavi was a sub, he was world class every single time he made an appearance. He can't play as a starter anymore here but he was definitely the best sub in the world this season. We've actually offered Xavi a new 2 year contract, but he already made agreements with Qatar last year. It's a shame, because the guy even at 35 could still easily walk into most top teams in the world. It sucks to see him go.

It's no coincidence that over the past two years the decline we saw of Barca and Spain came because age was catching up with Xavi. Our resurgence was based on the switching focus to attack and having Messi in a more playmaking role this season, but our midfield still lacks the control it used to have with prime Xavi. Little fact: Xavi in 08/09 had the best season any midfielder ever had in football statistically and comprehensively. 

We have THE NEXT XAVI aka SERGI SAMPER aka HE WONT BE XAVI BUT STILL A GREAT PLAYER coming into the first team next season so hopefully he will provide a little compensation for Xavi's loss. 

So many fucking trophies that not even the the douches making these graphics can keep up with him:










It should be 8 La Liga titles. And he will win another CDR and CL too before it is over. 
Also this pic doesn't show his national awards either.

Thank you Maestro!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If Rafa is going to Madrid, where the hell is Klopp going? City?




Seabs said:


> *Why does every manager suddenly want Rafa? I genuinely do not understand this strange fascination one bit.*


Not sure that every manager wants him.




Seb said:


> It's fitting to see him face off against Pirlo in his final match as well, two glorious footballers and the best deep playmakers of the last 20 years. I remember the Euro 2012 final though where Pirlo was completely overwhelmed and Xavi was man of the match with a couple of assists.


Well, the best footballing nation at the time against a team everyone was surprised to see in the Final? Not that good of an analysis, even if it's true.




Henry Hill said:


> That's a shame. So this is basically a 2015 version of a retirement. W*hy retire officially now when you can make good money whilst not really being required to give any effort and living in some warm country whilst doing so? Era of the one club players is pretty much over.*


To earn some final bit of money because it's not like footy players have a job secured until 65? Some carry on as coaches. Not all have it in them or would want to.

It's no longer feasible to be a one club player. You have to be practical. Playing for some Qatar club (Xavi) or in MLS (Gerrard) won't taint their legacies in their respective clubs. They aren't performing at the level required, but they could still play elsewhere and earn. I see no problem with that.

Qatar is good for Xavi. Even if he turns out to be an average coach later in life, the clubs there or the national team will offer him a job down the road. They pay well. He's fostering a long-term relationship with them.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He's KWALITEE that's why.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> That's a shame. So this is basically a 2015 version of a retirement. Why retire officially now when you can make good money whilst not really being required to give any effort and living in *some warm country* whilst doing so? Era of the one club players is pretty much over.


that's understating it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That shit is hot as hell.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> To earn some final bit of money because it's not like footy players have a job secured until 65? Some carry on as coaches. Not all have it in them or would want to.
> 
> It's no longer feasible to be a one club player. You have to be practical. Playing for some Qatar club (Xavi) or in MLS (Gerrard) won't taint their legacies in their respective clubs. They aren't performing at the level required, but they could still play elsewhere and earn. I see no problem with that.


No I understand it completely. However I don't think Xavi needs to worry about money. Top footballers make more money in one year than entire workforces make in their whole lives. I was just hoping he would go and provide services for a proper football team because I doubt he's gone to the point where he couldn't still provide support on some level to another contending club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca going to have to replace dani alves too, who has been back to his best these last 6 months. montoya and patric i presume until jan


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lel i love transfer news rubbish 

http://metro.co.uk/2015/05/22/barce...-in-excess-of-50m-to-land-the-player-5209817/



> Barcelona want Aaron Ramsey – and are prepared to pay in excess of £50million to land the Arsenal midfielder.
> The Catalan giants see the 24-year-old Wales international as the perfect replacement for the departing Xavi, with The Sun claiming boss Luis Enrique has had staff watch the player on no fewer than 10 times this season.
> Scouts were said to be in the stands for the Gunners’ 1-1 draw with Manchester United last Sunday and will run the rule on Ramsey once more at next weekend’s FA Cup final.
> It is suggested Barcelona were initially keen on Jack Wilshere, but those sent to watch the midfielder became more interested in his team-mate.
> ...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

El Mundo Deportivo reporting Gundogan had a medical in Munich and will go to Barcelona.



Kiz said:


> barca going to have to replace dani alves too, who has been back to his best these last 6 months. montoya and patric i presume until jan


who's patric?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca b right back


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Wasn't Barcelona banned from making transfers? How are they going to sign all those targets?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Apparently they're still trying to get it overturned. They'll just sign them in January if need be.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That fucking piece of garbage Dani Alves is going to fuck us over soo bad for the first half of next season. Fuck him.



ΤheDude;48925226 said:


> Wasn't Barcelona banned from making transfers? How are they going to sign all those targets?


We can sign players but we can't register them to play. 

So we will sign Gundogan and Darmian over the summer and they will likely train with the team in Barca but not play any games until January kind of like what Suarez did this year. 

Or we can just sign pre-deals with them and let them stay at BvB/Torino until January and then they can come then. Both these clubs are not going to play in CL so we wont be hindered by that issue.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

or loan them out to another la liga team so they can get acclimated to the league?


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> or loan them out to another la liga team so they can get acclimated to the league?


Lol.Good one


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> or loan them out to another la liga team so they can get acclimated to the league?


i dont think that they actually can


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Dani Alves leaving? Good thing they went and signed Douglas. :jordy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How good is Darmian? I only really saw him at the World Cup, where he and Italy eviscerated Leighton Baines and England's left side.



Razor King said:


> Well, the best footballing nation at the time against a team everyone was surprised to see in the Final? Not that good of an analysis, even if it's true.


So because Spain were better than Italy, what I said is irrelevant? Believe that if you want but the main reason Spain won that match in such dominant fashion is how well Xavi controlled the game at the expense of Pirlo, who was being touted as player of the tournament before that final. Instead, Pirlo was made to look like Michael Carrick, whilst Xavi had one of the best games of his career.

Hope to see the two face off again in the CL final though its unlikely Xavi starts ahead of Rakitic/Iniesta.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

2nd Leg of Hibs-Rangers in the play-offs. Can the Hibees bounce back from being 2-0 down in the first leg to scoring 3 goals needed to go through.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> 2nd Leg of Hibs-Rangers in the play-offs. Can the Hibees bounce back from being 2-0 down in the first leg to scoring 3 goals needed to go through.


 No trips to Easter Road next season then.

Firmly supporting The 'Well but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

So happy Deportivo stayed up. Going about it the hard way by going 2 goals down to Barcelona. Fantastic, to this day I put my love to football down to Totti, Ronaldo and Valeron. Watching them beat milan 4-0 is up there with my greatest moments. Hopefully they can remain top flight status and then push for higher positions and bring back the good times


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

I just thought it was cruel for Eibar supporters who must have felt assured of safety when Barca went up 2-0 and then lead 3-0 in their own game against Cordoba. Valencia also ripped Almeria hearts and secured their place in the Champions League.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Awww poor Eibar. Only needed one of Barca and Atletico to win and neither did. Screwed by a fine goal being disallowed too to make matters worse. Amazing comeback from Deportivo though. 

If Sevilla win the Europa, Spain get 5 CL Places now right?*


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Awww poor Eibar. Only needed one of Barca and Atletico to win and neither did. Screwed by a fine goal being disallowed too to make matters worse. Amazing comeback from Deportivo though.
> 
> If Sevilla win the Europa, Spain get 5 CL Places now right?*


Correct, as of now they're awarding the winner of Europa with a CL spot if I'm not mistaken. If Sevilla had finished the day above Valencia then Spain would only have the top 4. Here's what Wikipedia says:

Starting from this edition, the UEFA Europa League winners will automatically qualify for the subsequent UEFA Champions League season even if they do not qualify for the Champions League through their domestic performance.[5] Therefore, the winners of this tournament will qualify for the 2015–16 UEFA Champions League. They are guaranteed to enter at least the play-off round, and since the group stage berth reserved for the Champions League title holders will not be used (the winners of the 2015–16 UEFA Champions League is guaranteed to qualify for the group stage through domestic performance), they will be elevated to enter the group stage via this berth.[6]

Spain will have 7 teams in European competition next season, as Sevilla is Europa or UCL depending on whether they beat Dnipro, and Villarreal and Athletic Bilbao are also in Europa.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

I know this might not be the best place to post it, but take a look at this goal.Dude is going to be 34 next month and he outmuscled and outpaced the entire defense.This was for the Greek cup final.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> No trips to Easter Road next season then.
> 
> Firmly supporting The 'Well but I'm not hopeful.


Fuck Hibs. 


Ca't believe we'll down here for another season playing part-time sides again. If we don't go up next season i'm worried about the club's future.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

The Bears are having a party, the Hibs are staying down...

Klopp 4/1 to be the next Brentford manager, err what? :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Will be good to see the top 5 in Spain all in the Champions League, assuming Sevilla don't bottle the final. They all deserve it. I would fancy Sevilla in fifth to beat all but a few teams in Europe atm, they are so strong at home. La Liga looking every stronger this year, the gap seems to be growing even further over the Prem/BuLi, looking forward to seeing Villareal in Europa next season as well as they are a super exciting team to watch.

Three big breakthrough stars this year - Gaya, Vietto, Nolito (to a lesser extent as already a known talent), wonder if they will all stay with their clubs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think gaya will, with that huge new contract. vietto possibly, but someone like liverpool will make a play. 

nolito i hope doesnt end up the way of aspas


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Aspas didn't really get much of a chance at CF at Liverpool due to Suarez, albeit he was bad when he did play. Pretty much done now. Real shame. Similar to Leo Baptistao, just didn't join the right club.

Wonder what Barca will do this summer. Xavi going. Alves probably going. Deulofeu has flopped since joining Everton, and has a shit attitude, fame went to his head. Will probably be sold. Hopefully Song is sold. Afellay will probably be sold. Only loan player out I hope Barca retain is Tello. Really underrated player. Was better than Pedro when he was at the club. Obviously can't bring anyone in either, squad will be a little stretched.

If Vietto stays and has another season like this one, all the top clubs in Europe will look at him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Seb said:


> Aspas didn't really get much of a chance at CF at Liverpool due to Suarez, albeit he was bad when he did play. Pretty much done now. Real shame. Similar to Leo Baptistao, just didn't join the right club.
> 
> Wonder what Barca will do this summer. Xavi going. Alves probably going. Deulofeu has flopped since joining Everton, and has a shit attitude, fame went to his head. Will probably be sold. Hopefully Song is sold. Afellay will probably be sold. Only loan player out I hope Barca retain is Tello. Really underrated player. Was better than Pedro when he was at the club.
> 
> If Vietto stays and has another season like this one, all the top clubs in Europe will look at him.


I keep seeing us linked with Pedro. Do you think we'll end up signing him?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

KENNY said:


> I keep seeing us linked with Pedro. Do you think we'll end up signing him?


There's a pretty good chance he leaves in the summer, he's said as much himself, though with the transfer ban I think Barca will try and keep hold of him. Personally I would sell him, sell Deulofeu, retain Tello and give more opportunities to Munir and Traore. It's probably 50/50 whether he stays or goes, but no idea how likely it would be Liverpool he goes to if he leaves.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Barca should keep Pedro. Vastly underrated player and for as godly as that front 3 are they need a reliable 4th option. Maybe Tello/Munir/etc get there but right now none of them are and Pedro is. With the ban it'd be a real blow if he goes this year but I'd imagine they'd want to wait for a Tello/etc to prove themselves a bit more worthy before parting ways. But Pedro's fair to want to be playing more games. If he was on the market then a club with more to offer him than Liverpool would snap him up (don't mean just financially).*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If Barca wrap up the treble, Messi will be tied with Paolo Maldini for career titles at aged 27


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Really hope he surpasses Scholes, Neville and Giggs.

Messi > all 3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he will with ease


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Fuck Hibs.
> 
> 
> Ca't believe we'll down here for another season playing part-time sides again. If we don't go up next season i'm worried about the club's future.


I feel for Hibs, us Dees know all about being stuck in lower league hell for years. I think the race for promotion next year will be between Hibs, Motherwell and Falkirk, hopefully with Hibees coming out on top. 

How do you feel about Stubbs as manager? Right man for the job?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Where's Stevie in that list?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> I feel for Hibs, us Dees know all about being stuck in lower league hell for years. I think the race for promotion next year will be between Hibs, Motherwell and Falkirk, hopefully with Hibees coming out on top.
> 
> How do you feel about Stubbs as manager? Right man for the job?


Still feel Stubbs is the man for the job but if we're struggling by christmas he has to go.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

As if I'm going to be sleeping much tonight :woo

QUE SERA, SERA. WHATEVER WILL BE, WILL BE. IM GOING TO WEMBLEY, QUE SERA, SERA!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Judging from pictures, Trafalgar square looked a right party today/tonight. Fair fucks to Boro fans they took over it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Liam Miller said:


> Where's Stevie in that list?


He tops the 'irrelevant gols scored against Stoke in the past 24 hours' list.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Messi to win the Treble + carry Argentina to Copa.

:messi

GOAT.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Presser called by Perez for this evening, RIP Ancelotti less than a year after winning the Champions League. Seems Ronaldo's power play on Instagram (https://instagram.com/p/3CgOOnhpcg/) wasn't nearly as successful as when Messi started following Chelsea at the turn of the year (Zubizaretta was sacked and elections were immediately called). The fans cheering Carlo at his last game couldn't save him either. What an idiot Perez is, i'm loving it. Please be Rafa.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

The idea of Rafa Benitez as manager at any major club greatly amuses me, and now it could be a possibility.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Rome derby later and winner takes 2nd place. It seems set up for Totti's 300th goal to claim 2nd place.
With a bit quality added and less injures maybe they can challenge Juve next season but can't see the old lady staying static and allowing roma to overtake them


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

IF ROMA-LAZIO DOESN'T END IN A DRAW SERIE A IS A CLEAN LEAGUE.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Boro lost the playoff final :mj2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

@Andre :banderas

happy for you man. I haven't seen the match or heard much from it.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Fantastic win! We were poor for the majority of the match but managed to pluck out victory  2nd is all we could ask for this season, juve were too strong; they won with bits to spare so we couldn't really topple them this season. We need a major step this summer to close the gap, with castan and strootman back from injury and with a couple of signings might close the gap at the top.
But we must congratulate juve on a magnificent season and hope to step up next season


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ANCELOTTI SACKED



> Real Madrid have terminated the contract of manager Carlo Ancelotti after two seasons in charge.
> 
> Club president Florentino Perez announced the decision in a press conference on Monday as the popular Italian paid the price for a trophyless season at the Santiago Bernabeu.
> 
> "I would like to inform you that the board has taken the decision to relieve Carlo Ancelotti of his post as Real Madrid coach," Perez said.


http://www1.skysports.com/football/...nated-the-contract-of-manager-carlo-ancelotti


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

'the board'

okay florentino, should i sack carlo?
yes florentino, you should
okay florentino, i will 

to even try to pretend anyone else was involved. a clueless footballing man bored of carlo searching for his next puppet. fachtsman will be an absolute hoot


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Wes Hoolahan back in the Prem :mark:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Real Madrid are like the fat kid who wants to have his cake and then eat yours too.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Real is just rich and famous, because Real Madrid profited much of being the favorite club of the Fuhrer of Spain. 

FORZA ROMA SEMPRE FORZA ROMA btw.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnn YEA BOI! :woo :banderas :moyes1 :trips8

WHAT A DAY!

Alex Neil is King. Nothing more to be said!


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

There are very few managers better than Ancelotti. I'd put Conte and Guardiola above him and that's it. Who does he hire Zidane? Benitez? Both steps back. Perez is a lunatic, throwing money about and fire/hiring managers hasn't worked for 12 years...then finally when someone wins you the CL you sack him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He'd been trying to get Ancelotti for years as well. He didn't even get as long as Mourinho, who was less successful, less popular with the fans, players and media, and tarnished the image of the club with some of his media statements and clasico tactics, as well as having a better successor (Ancelotti himself). This time they'll probably end up with Benitez. Ridiculous.

He wants to turn Zidane into Real's Guardiola as well, the difference is Pep was successful managing in the lower divisons, Zidane however just guided Castilla to their worst season in nearly 50 years.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> There are very few managers better than Ancelotti. I'd put Conte and Guardiola above him and that's it. Who does he hire Zidane? Benitez? Both steps back. Perez is a lunatic, throwing money about and fire/hiring managers hasn't worked for 12 years...then finally when someone wins you the CL you sack him.


Ancelotti > Guardiola 

Carlo went to a team who couldn't get over the hump in European competition and won them the title in his first season. 

Guardiola went to a team with a gorgeous free flowing offence that looked set to dominate and transitioned their style of play into something that was unsuitable to the talent at his disposal. 

Point is, no manager with a proven track record like Guardiola deserves the sack after two years no matter how disapointing those years have been. When the guy actually wins something big in those two years it's just inexcusable. 

I know this is a domestic league thread but too much is made of league wins in here. There is a reason why no manager has won more than three european titles, it is very difficult to triumph and as such each triumph should bring the manager an almost untouchable reputation. Carlo as a three time CL winner should be leaving clubs whenever he wishes to leave them and not the other way around.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Ancelotti > Guardiola
> 
> Carlo went to a team who couldn't get over the hump in European competition and won them the title in his first season.
> 
> Guardiola went to a team with a gorgeous free flowing offence that looked set to dominate and transitioned their style of play into something that was unsuitable to the talent at his disposal.


Bayern could have went to dominate but as per usual the other top teams caught them up and pretty rapidly. No matter how you look at it given the chance the top players will always choose barca/madrid over bayern; so it was always going to happen. During Bayern triple winning season that was their peak ribery/robben and Co have not hit those heights since.
you can blame it on a change of style/philosophy all you like but truth be told the players are not as good as they were when they won the CL.

what Pep done at Barcelona always gets overlooked: he took a team that finished nearly 20 points behind Madrid, 10 points behind villareral and 3 points ahead of 4th place at. Madrid. They looked lackluster, boring, uninterested, slow...just horrendous and he turned them into the greatest club side in history within the space of a few months.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> Bayern could have went to dominate but as per usual the other top teams caught them up and pretty rapidly. No matter how you look at it given the chance the top players will always choose barca/madrid over bayern; so it was always going to happen. During Bayern triple winning season that was their peak ribery/robben and Co have not hit those heights since.
> *you can blame it on a change of style/philosophy all you like but truth be told the players are not as good as they were when they won the CL.*
> 
> what Pep done at Barcelona always gets overlooked: he took a team that finished nearly 20 points behind Madrid, 10 points behind villareral and 3 points ahead of 4th place at. Madrid. They looked lackluster, boring, uninterested, slow...just horrendous and he turned them into the greatest club side in history within the space of a few months.


They were every bit as good the following season. Difference was they were being forced to play a brand of football that was alien to them and it showed on the pitch. That's why nearly all those Bayern players looked lost in the CL (where they barely beat a poor United team along the way) and then nearly all had brilliant World Cup campaigns where they were free to once again play in a style that suited them. 

You are 100% right about Guardiola at Barca however. It was a stunning achievement which is why I said no manager with a proven track record should be sacked within a space of a couple of years. Their reputation of past achievements should count for something.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We knew it was going to happen, but football really is disappointing sometimes. Mental that everyone can be backing a successful manager and the president still thinks 'nah, let's get rid'.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Re: Managers

I'd say Mourinho = Guardiola = Ancelotti

All three have their own strengths and it depends on what you want for your club. Below these three, I'd say Klopp and Simeone right now.

Mourinho has his infallible style. He works best with underdogs. But I don't think he'd succeed at elite clubs (as in Madrid) as much as Pep and Ancelotti have. Pep ingrains his purist philosophy into clubs and generally wants to beat you at your best. He's a definition of a big club manager. Ancelotti has a subtle style where he inspires players - trying to get the best out of them without imposing too much on them. He wins over players and fans, even when he's not getting the results.

Mourinho = charismatic, pragmatic
Pep = ideological, philosophical
Ancelotti = inspirational, motivational

It's all intertwined of course. Mourinho's players have this extreme love for him (apart from Madrid). Pep warrants respect. Ancelotti seems to be revered.

Still think Ancelotti at City would be the best combination. City's administration aren't a joke like Madrid or relentless like Chelsea. He's the man for their CL hopes too. If Pep is indeed going to City in 2016, it's only wise they stick with Pelle right now.

As for Benitez at Madrid, well, the man is chaotic, so it could mean another CL for Madrid, or it could mean 20 points behind Barca and chaos all around. I'd hope it's Klopp to Madrid, so that his prophetic sacking coincides with Wenger's retirement. One can hope.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the only real problem with sacking ancelotti is there's no alternative at his level. they sacked pelle cos they had mourinho. they sacked mourinho cos they had ancelotti. ancelotti to benitez is a massive step down. forget what he did a decade ago, in the here and now he's a failure. there's a real chance that napoli won't be in the cl next season, after close to 100 million spent on the team.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

call rafa


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's not really a surprise though is it coming from that sack of shit club. They won't be able to replace Ancelotti with anyone half as good, will have a good run mostly thanks to Ronaldo scoring the majority of their goals. Will fail to win their targets set and will be sacked within a few years, repeat.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This is TOO good. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603106723457556480
Press: What did Ancelotti do so wrong that his tenure was percieved as a failure that resulted in his firing?

Perez: I don't know.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If it is Benitez, what a lol. Madrid are a circus. They will get nothing in the first season with Rafa, and I won't be surprised if they try to get rid of him midseason. I agree that there aren't many better managers than Ancelotti around at the moment. That was more than enough reason to give Ancelotti another year.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Maybe there's a master plan to bring back Jupp Heynckes. Granted he would just be a step sideways from Ancelotti, but I reckon he'd do a good enough job there and probably better than Rafa would. He did a cracking job at Leverkusen and his work at Bayern doesn't need any description.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

you guys really dont know what Real Madrid is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rafa has left napoli


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

That's Florentino Perez' philosophy. He has never trusted a coach, he doesn't even think they matter. He believes football is just spending 100 millions every year to bring his new caprice.

He's the same man who fired Del Bosque after 2 Champions League and winning the League in his last year, just because he needed someone "more tactically advanced", and then he brings Queiroz (lol), obviously because he always thought that with all the stars in the team it would not matter as long as Real had those players. So it's still impressive that after all these years he still makes the same mistakes over and over again. 

As a Real fan I hope one day he realizes that he is the one who needs to leave. He's the reason why Real Madrid just can't find a long-term project.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

he's also the reason real madrid aren't getting knocked out by olympique lyon at the round of 16 anymore


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

he's also the reason why they were getting knocked out by olympique lyon in the first place


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hard to get knocked out by a team not in the cl


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> hard to get knocked out by a team not in the cl


next season they will be


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

There's no thread for CDR so I hope you don't mind me posting about it here.

http://lionelandresmessi.co.vu/post/120290152404/lionel-messi-scores-in-the-cdr-fina

Leo the GOAT :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

kill the game off and rest for cl final pls


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I think I had a seizure at Messi's goal. Either way I ended up on the floor somehow. Just godly. The dissalowed Neymar goal would have been a career goal for mere mortals too. An absolute joy to watch as a team. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

MAGISTERIAL

That's the Puskas award wrapped up as well as the Balon D'Or and hopefully the treble.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Please be kind on the 7th of June Barcelona


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Messigician, lads.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> MAGISTERIAL
> 
> That's the Puskas award wrapped up as well as the Balon D'Or and hopefully the treble.


pls


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> MAGISTERIAL
> 
> That's the Puskas award wrapped up as well as the Balon D'Or and hopefully the treble.


Yeah but can he do it on a hot night in Qatar.

Balon D'Or is a joke anyway. Messi no doubt deserves it this year because he's been exceptional but the award has been tainted beyond redemption. People will look back at this era, see that Spain dominated and smirk at the idea that no Spaniard was able to win the award.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Messi is unreal.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Has Benitez been appointed Real Madrid manager yet? Criminally underrated.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If the UCL trophy is won next week, it will not be debatable that Messi will of had the greatest season of any individual player in the history of this sport. He's annihilated everyone and everything that has gotten in his way this year. 

No player in the history of this game is even worthy of being compared to Leo because it would be disrespectful to the sport.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

just seen that Rangers got dicked 6-1 on aggregate and missed out on promotion.

Fucking lol, couldn't have happened to a nicer bunch


https://vine.co/v/ehhBlmEImui
:lmao at Mohsni


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> If the UCL trophy is won next week, it will not be debatable that Messi will of had the greatest season of any individual player in the history of this sport. He's annihilated everyone and everything that has gotten in his way this year.
> 
> No player in the history of this game is even worthy of being compared to Leo because it would be disrespectful to the sport.


How long have you supported FC Messi for?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> If the UCL trophy is won next week, it will not be debatable that Messi will of had the greatest season of any individual player in the history of this sport. He's annihilated everyone and everything that has gotten in his way this year.
> 
> *No player in the history of this game is even worthy of being compared to Leo because it would be disrespectful to the sport.*



Okay mate, clearly never seen Youngaldo or fellani play fitba.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> How long have you supported FC Messi for?


First, you might want to google Xavi Hernandez, Andres Iniesta, Dani Alves, Sergio Busquets, Gerrard Pique etc. and learn who those players before blatantly disrespecting their contribution to the club over the years. 

Second, 13 years.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> First, you might want to google Xavi Hernandez, Andres Iniesta, Dani Alves, Sergio Busquets, Gerrard Pique etc. and learn who those players before blatantly disrespecting their contribution to the club over the years.
> 
> Second, 13 years.


Just googled Xavi and Iniesta and was amazed to discover neither has ever been rewarded with mantle of world's best player. Thanks for bringing my attention to this injustice.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Just googled Xavi and Iniesta and was amazed to discover neither has ever been rewarded with mantle of world's best player. Thanks for bringing my attention to this injustice.


You might also want to google "Does a player have to be awarded the world's best player to be considered a great player?" 

Thnx


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> You might also want to google "Does a player have to be awarded the world's best player to be considered a great player?"
> 
> Thnx


No but it goes a long way to elevating their legacy especially when prize is richly deserved.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> No but it goes a long way to elevating their legacy especially when prize is richly deserved.


It really doesn't. 

Cristiano has been awarded the best player year multiple times but he will never be as decorated as Xavi or Iniesta. Xavi has 8 league titles and 3 (possibly 4 next week) CL titles are far more prestigious than any world's best player award they could have won. 

Even though Cristiano has won that award in the past few years, he has only managed 1 league title in 6 years. Terrible track record, especially when you're playing for Madrid. Real Madrid fans recognize this and even boo him for it. 

It's impossible for those players (or any for that matter) to win those awards unless they are scoring 50+ goals a season. I could say the same about the German players too, who obviously deserved some recognition over the past 2 years as well.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> It really doesn't.
> 
> Cristiano has been awarded the best player year multiple times but he will never be as decorated as Xavi or Iniesta. Xavi has 8 league titles and 3 (possibly 4 next week) CL titles are far more prestigious than any world's best player award they could have won.
> 
> ...


The points you make are valid but I am not talking about team decoration. This is seen as the Messi/Ronaldo era and the Ballon D'or award has gone some way to marketing it as so whereas this is a disservice to put Xavi and Iniesta beneath them so when their combined play for club and country should have put them at near or equal footing. 

People like to point out that Spain and Germany won as part of a team effort even when certain individuals shone greater than others yet Messi and Ronaldo always take the lion's share of credit for team success despite them also being surrounded by great players.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

As much as I would have liked to see Xavi and Iniesta win that award (even Messi has said that he would love to see Xavi and Iniesta win it) it was never going to happen because of Messi's sheer dominance. Complete player who scores, assists and and playmakes at an astounding level and delivers trophies on a consistent basis. 

Xavi, Iniesta, Puyol are all players who deserve/deserved best player awards though their careers. 

I don't give a shit about that award nowadays though, it died for me in 2013 when Penaldo won it without any merit whatsoever. If a team wins a treble and their is no international tournament that year, then the award HAS to go to a player from that team. To award it to a player who won nothing and didn't achieve anything ground-breaking is an embarrassment and killed any credibility it had.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> As much as I would have liked to see Xavi and Iniesta win that award (even Messi has said that he would love to see Xavi and Iniesta win it) it was never going to happen because of *Messi's sheer dominance.* Complete player who scores, assists and and playmakes at an astounding level and delivers trophies on a consistent basis.
> 
> Xavi, Iniesta, Puyol are all players who deserve/deserved best player awards though their careers.
> 
> I don't give a shit about that award nowadays though, it died for me in 2013 when Penaldo won it without any merit whatsoever. If a team wins a treble and their is no international tournament that year, then the award HAS to go to a player from that team. To award it to a player who won nothing and didn't achieve anything ground-breaking is an embarrassment and killed any credibility it had.


Sheer dominance at club level only. He is probably now the greatest club player of all time. I can offer little argument in that direction. Thus far however he has not lived up to his talents at international level and that is not the fault of teammates or coaching or any other lame duck excuse. He simply hasn't had the same impact as he has had in a Barcelona shirt and his poor record in knockout games speaks to that fact. 

The fact Xavi and Iniesta were not awarded in those world cup / european years has nothing to with Messi's dominance but is rather a reflection of the change in pace of the ballon d'or voting that now seeks to only reward the primary goalscoring talent year in year out.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Sheer dominance at club level only. He is probably now the greatest club player of all time. I can offer little argument in that direction. *Thus far however he has not lived up to his talents at international level and that is not the fault of teammates or coaching or any other lame duck excuse*. He simply hasn't had the same impact as he has had in a Barcelona shirt and his poor record in knockout games speaks to that fact.
> 
> The fact Xavi and Iniesta were not awarded in those world cup / european years has nothing to with Messi's dominance but is rather a reflection of the change in pace of the ballon d'or voting that now seeks to only reward the primary goalscoring talent year in year out.


Haha this is so wrong and YOU KNOW IT. Especially with the examples you use to justify your world cup claims. 

Literally every great player who has had a world cup has had great teammates who has significantly helped the team and star players reach the levels they did in order to capture the trophy. 

I hear you harp on about Maradona in 86 like he won the entire thing himself. No doubt he was the player of the tournament and top scorers but does that mean that Jorge Valdano (who scored 1 less than Maradona) didn't contribute at all. Same thing can be said with Zidane in 98 where he had Henry, Petit and Thuram scored a significant amount of goals between them. And the same can be said about Muller in 2014 with Gotze, Hummels, Klose, Schurrle and so on. 

Now compare that to Messi in 2014. This was arguable the best attack in Argentina's history in terms of talent, but they all flopped tremendously. Aguero (world class), Di Maria (world class), Higuain (top class) and Palacio (Average player) all combined managed a staggering 2 goals between all of them. It was a disaster. It was a combination of terrible tactics (responsiblity of manager) and experienced international players flopping (Aguero, Di Maria, Higuain, Palacio). Fact stands that it wasn't for Messi and Mascherano, that Argentina team wouldn't have made it out of the group stages. 

I've said it a 100 times, looking at the team selection before the 2014 tournament, nobody in the would have thought leaving Tevez out of the squad would have been hurtful to Argentina with the attack they had on paper, but after the tournament it proved to be suicidal not to include him. I FIRMLY believe if that Messi had a teammate you was capable of contributing 3 goals to thhe Argentina team in 2014, Messi would be a world champion. 

And of course the manager plays a very important role. You're really going to tell me that Messi wouldn't be different under Carlos Bilardo, one of the greatest managers in world cup history, compared to Moyes-esque managers in Sabella and Tata Martino?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Derby have appointed Paul Clement on a three-year contract. Fascinated to see how he does as a #1 .


----------

